# Apple Watch Black Stainless Steel



## KevX94 (7 Mai 2015)

Voila mon choix définitif est désormais fait, une Apple Watch Space Black Stainless Steel 42 mm car un poignet de 18 cm, je l'ai choisi pour sa couleur noire brillante sublime, pour son bracelet a maillon très classe, son écran inrayable en saphir et parceque j'en suis tombe amoureux et oui sa arrive lol

Avec je prends un bracelet sport noir sidéral pour tous les jours et certainement le bracelet cuir noir matelasse qui va très bien avec ce model également... Oui je sais c'est très noir tout cela mais j'adore le noir on se refait pas 

En attendant de la recevoir en juillet, j' attend avec impatience les premiers retours sur ce model car parait il qu'il est moins rayable au niveau du boitier et du bracelet que la version inox classic car elle est recouverte d'une couche de DLC (Diamond Like Carbon) ce qui justifierai son prix beaucoup plus eleve de 1249 euros.

Et il y a une rumeur qui dit qu'un bracelet Milanais noir sidéral serait en production un de ces jours, plutôt cool car j'adore ce bracelet également.


----------



## [H] (7 Mai 2015)

Mon poussin, ça aurait été pas mal que tu postes sur le topic que tu as créé précédemment


----------



## [H] (7 Mai 2015)




----------



## KevX94 (7 Mai 2015)

Oui c'est ce que je viens de faire [H] mais je voulais faire un sujet entièrement consacre a ce sublime model et y mettre des photos recupere sur le net au fil des semaines... [emoji2]

Par contre je dois etre trop blonde car j'arrive pas a poste mes photos ici avec mon iphone 6 plus lol


----------



## Vanton (8 Mai 2015)

Vous allez pas nous faire un sujet par montre hein ? [emoji57] Pour rappel y a 38 modèles alors on a pas fini... 

Pour poster une image il faut passer par un herbergeur du type HostingPics.net


----------



## KevX94 (8 Mai 2015)

C'est justement ce que j'avais envisagé... lol [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (8 Mai 2015)

Par contre c'est quand même pas très pratique de devoir passe par un hébergeur pour poste des photos dommage...


----------



## Boris 41 (8 Mai 2015)

La SBSS mérite son propre sujet, elle est le modèle ultime de la gamme non "bling-bling pour kékés friqués"


----------



## KevX94 (8 Mai 2015)

Oui entierement d'accord avec toi Boris tu as commande la tienne quand?


----------



## KevX94 (8 Mai 2015)

Et as tu des nouvelles de ta date de livraison?


----------



## Boris 41 (8 Mai 2015)

Aucune malheureusement.


----------



## KevX94 (8 Mai 2015)

On va devoir attendre juillet mais j'espère que ca va pas glisse a septembre sinon bonjour l'angoisse [emoji33]


----------



## KevX94 (8 Mai 2015)

C'est peut être la couche de Carbon Diamant qui donne son rendu gris fonce presque noir et sa solidité contre les rayures de son boitier et de son bracelet a maillon qui fait qu'il y a du retard car personne dans le monde n'a reçu ce modèle


----------



## Vanton (8 Mai 2015)

Oui enfin personne a de nouvelles des Boucle moderne non plus alors que ce sont des 38mm [emoji57] Et les bracelets en cuir matelassé sont invisibles également.

D'ailleurs Apple semble partie pour rater la première journée de sa fenêtre de lancement


----------



## KevX94 (8 Mai 2015)

Franchement Apple a tres mal gere les commandes de cette Apple Watch... Ils s'attendaient pas a un tel succes je pense...


----------



## Boris 41 (8 Mai 2015)

Absolument pas ! Ils ont très bien géré au contraire. Faut quand même pas penser que sortir un nouveau produit quand on pratique le flux tendu, avec des débuts de production les plus tardifs possible, peut se gérer les doigts dans le nez quand la demande de démarrage est très forte. 

Aucune boîte au monde ne peut se permettre de surdimensionner un outil de production pour ensuite se retrouver avec des usines ou des contrats avec ces usines qui ne sont utilisés qu'à 10% de leur capacité maximale.

Y a 12 boîtiers différents et une flopée de bracelets, ça complexifie le lancement.

Par ailleurs Apple avait donné des estimations de livraison et pour le moment ils sont dans les clous donc nous savions très bien à quoi nous en tenir au moment de valider la précommande. Et en plus nous ne sommes débités qu'à l'expédition avec la possibilité d'annuler avant.

Après on a le droit de ne pas aimer la façon dont ils lancent la commercialisation, mais dire qu'il se sont plantés c'est beaucoup trop rapide et prétentieux vu la boîte dont on parle, première capitalisation boursière et pas néophyte en matière de lancements produits.


----------



## KevX94 (8 Mai 2015)

Ok Boris mais que certain modele mettent autant de temps a sortir alors que la date de sortie etait le 24 avril c'est bof quand meme... Apres je ne critique en rien Apple, je suis moi meme un fidele de la marque ayant un Imac, un ipod classic, un iphone, un ipad et un macbook [emoji6]


----------



## yanakagva (8 Mai 2015)

J'ai fais le même choix que toi, d'ailleurs je vend la mienne en acier pour commander celle là. J'ai juste une seule peur c'est qu'elle soit vraiment trop foncée / noire. J'aimais bien la couleur de l'acier mais vraiment trop fragile au petite raye .. du coup je me reporte sur celle là.

C'est vraiment le seul modèle ou on arrive pas à avoir des photos prises dans les apple store / video .. y a deux videos max qui trainent et les photos c'est hardos aussi..

J'espère qu'elle sera belle


----------



## adixya (8 Mai 2015)

Ils ont eu des problèmes de production sur un des composants aussi, ce qui explique la faible disponibilité...


----------



## yanakagva (8 Mai 2015)

Quel composant ? d'ou vient cette info ?


----------



## KevX94 (9 Mai 2015)

Ah oui adixya ? C'est a dire ?


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Mai 2015)

yanakagva a dit:


> J'ai fais le même choix que toi, d'ailleurs je vend la mienne en acier pour commander celle là. J'ai juste une seule peur c'est qu'elle soit vraiment trop foncée / noire. J'aimais bien la couleur de l'acier mais vraiment trop fragile au petite raye .. du coup je me reporte sur celle là.
> 
> C'est vraiment le seul modèle ou on arrive pas à avoir des photos prises dans les apple store / video .. y a deux videos max qui trainent et les photos c'est hardos aussi..
> 
> J'espère qu'elle sera belle


Elle n'est pas trop noire justement, c'est couleur carbone donc un gris très foncé. Je l'ai vue mercredi en Apple Store avec la même crainte que toi au départ et j'ai vraiment apprécié cette couleur. Par contre je n'aime pas des masses la version sans traitement DLC.


----------



## yanakagva (9 Mai 2015)

Boris, 

As-tu pu prendre une photo par exemple ?

En comparant à la Watch Sport Black ? Car j'aime pas trop la black qui est trop massive à mon goût, en plus avec le bracelet noir c'est vraiment trop trop noir. J'aime bien le côté Shiny de la classic ..


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Mai 2015)

Non je n'ai pas pris de photo, je pense que ça n'est pas hyper représentatif en photos surtout derrière une vitre. Toutes celles que j'ai pu voir ne correspondaient pas à mon ressenti avec la montre devant les yeux.

C'est vraiment très personnel, je trouve la classique plus mastoc, moins passe partout, alors que d'ordinaire le noir est une couleur que je n'apprécie pas spécialement (mon iPhone est blanc, je privilégie le marron pour le cuir, aucun vêtement noir...).

Edit : j'avais pris l'iPhone 5 en Gris Sidéral pour le dos "carbone", mais avec une coque dessus j'ai vite regretté à cause du noir en façade.


----------



## Vanton (9 Mai 2015)

J'avais fait ça et y a des photos :

https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Vraies-photos-Apple-Watch.1263647/#post-12868671


----------



## yanakagva (9 Mai 2015)

D'acc, merci ça me rassure un peu car sur le site Apple elle est vraiment noire noire.


----------



## adixya (9 Mai 2015)

yanakagva a dit:


> Quel composant ? d'ou vient cette info ?





KevX94 a dit:


> Ah oui adixya ? C'est a dire ?



Le taptic engine 

Voici l'article qui en parlait :

http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015...apple-watch-serait-lie-au-taptic-engine-91009

Il y avait aussi plus ou moins des rumeurs liées à la production d'écran.

http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015/03/lecran-ralentirait-la-production-de-lapple-watch-90386


Il faut lire l'actualité les gars, il n'y a pas que le statut de la commande de la watch qui compte dans la vie


----------



## KevX94 (9 Mai 2015)

Merci on est au courant de ca adixya, je croyais que tu parlais d'un probleme de production avec ce modele lol [emoji6]


----------



## jacghit (10 Mai 2015)

Quelqu'un a t-il déjà reçu une Watch 42mm noir sidéral avec bracelet à maillon noir ? Je n'ai rien vu à ce sujet.
j'ai commandé la mienne le 10/04 à 9H05 et je suis toujours indiqué livraison : juin.


----------



## Boris 41 (10 Mai 2015)

Personne, que ce soit en France ou dans les autres pays du lancement.


----------



## benjamint (10 Mai 2015)

Perso je suis toujours : traitement en cours , commande le 10 à9h02 expédition prévu pour 12 mai -26 mai ... Toujours rien ..


----------



## Boris 41 (10 Mai 2015)

C'est le cas pour tous ceux qui ont commandé ce modèle, pas d'inquiétude à avoir. Le commandes ne tarderont plus trop à partir, les premières expéditions devraient débuter cette semaine normalement.


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

J'ai trop hâte d'avoir vos retours en attendant de la recevoir en juillet [emoji2]


----------



## Interceptor (10 Mai 2015)

De mon avis la plus belle !, mais pour l'instant ce sera l'AW avec bracelet cuir matelassé. Car délai un peu long et presque double du prix. J'attendrai de voir si dans 1 an je l'utilise toujours, et si oui elle sera mon choix en nouvelle version.


----------



## Boris 41 (10 Mai 2015)

Pourquoi 1 an ? Personne aujourd'hui ne connaît le cycle de renouvellement de la Watch.


----------



## Interceptor (10 Mai 2015)

Dans 1, 2 ou 3 ans, enfin la prochaine !


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Perso vu le prix je la garderai tres longtemps et je profiterai des mises a jours logiciels et de temps en temps un nouveau bracelet pour lui redonne un coup de nouveaute [emoji6]


----------



## majlepro (10 Mai 2015)

Coucou à vous ! Moi j'ai pris le stainless 42 MM bracelet milanais pour les sorties et la watch sport 38 MM pour le sport justement lol


----------



## Boris 41 (10 Mai 2015)

Tu n'est pas dans le bon post 

Quant au fait d'avoir deux Watch, j'ai un gros doute sur l'utilité car cela oblige à avoir deux iPhones et avec une seule on peut changer de bracelet facilement...


----------



## KevX94 (10 Mai 2015)

Oui c'est vrai Boris moi pour le taf je mettrai le bravelet sport noir sideral et celui a Maillons le week end [emoji6]


----------



## aeroxblue (10 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> C'est le cas pour tous ceux qui ont commandé ce modèle, pas d'inquiétude à avoir. Le commandes ne tarderont plus trop à partir, les premières expéditions devraient débuter cette semaine normalement.



Tu penses que ceux qui ont commandé le même modèle que toi a 3 min d'intervalle seront aussi livrés en mai? Car en ce qui me concerne j'ai commandé à 9h06 et j'ai Juin comme date d'expédition...


----------



## majlepro (10 Mai 2015)

Moi je trouve le bracelet milanais magnifique ! Le maillon il sort pas de l'ordinaire. C'est vrai qu'il est tres beau mais tout de même le milanais a quelque chose de spécial


----------



## Boris 41 (11 Mai 2015)

C'est pas vraiment le sujet ici, et en plus le milanais est une horreur à porter car il se desserre sans arrêt.


----------



## Vanton (11 Mai 2015)

Tu l'as testé ?


----------



## Boris 41 (11 Mai 2015)

Non mais suffit de lire les forums et l'article sur la TimeLine pour en être convaincu


----------



## Vanton (11 Mai 2015)

Justement les commentaires de l'article dans la Timeline permettaient de nuancer. Faut vraiment que j'arrive à me rendre en Apple Store...


----------



## KevX94 (11 Mai 2015)

Moi j'ai teste le Milanais et en effet il se desserre en effet trop facilement...


----------



## Macuserman (11 Mai 2015)

Je l'ai testé. Mais la plupart des gens ne savent pas le mettre: il faut mettre le poignet à 90 degrés par rapport à l'avant-bras et serrer à fond. Là il ne bougera plus. 
Sinon il se desserre à vitesse moyen V.


----------



## Vanton (11 Mai 2015)

Apparemment plus le poignet est petit, et donc plus l'aimant se retrouve à l'opposé du passant et plus il tient... Mais je n'ai pas pu tester


----------



## KevX94 (11 Mai 2015)

Ah peut etre oui Vanton moi j'ai un poignet de 18 et sa bougeait pas trop mais un peu quand meme apres vu qu'on gonfle un chouille dans la journee c'est peut etre pas trop derangeant [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (11 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Ah peut etre oui Vanton moi j'ai un poignet de 18 et sa bougeait pas trop mais un peu quand meme apres vu qu'on gonfle un chouille dans la journee c'est peut etre pas trop derangeant [emoji6]


C'est quoi cette histoire de poignet qui gonfle dans la journée?


----------



## KevX94 (11 Mai 2015)

Ba oui ton corps gonfle un chouille la journee c'est normal c'est pour ca que parfois une montre parait serre alors qu'au matin elle ne l'etait pas [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (11 Mai 2015)

Pareil pour les pompes... Pour peu que tu aies pas mal marché tes pieds gonflent. C'est un phénomène très commun


----------



## fousfous (11 Mai 2015)

Ah je le savais pas, tant que c'est normal ça va alors ^^
Mais du coup ça se passe comment pour le bracelet à maillon par exemple?


----------



## KevX94 (11 Mai 2015)

Du coup avec le bracelet a maillon ba en fin de journee ton poignet devient bleu et plus qu'a te le coupe lol


----------



## Vanton (11 Mai 2015)

[emoji1] 

Non mais on double pas de volume hein ! Tu risques pas de péter le bracelet ou de te couper l'afflux sanguin... Si le bracelet est serré et bien ça marque juste la peau et tu transpires pas mal à cet endroit... Et c'est désagréable.


----------



## fousfous (11 Mai 2015)

Vive les bracelets souple alors ^^


----------



## KevX94 (11 Mai 2015)

Pour le bracelet a maillon il suffit de ne pas trop le serre c'est tout [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (13 Mai 2015)

Envoi de la lettre avec tous les documents pour la demande de financement envoye ce soir... Plus qu'attendre l' acceptation maintenant [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Envoi de la lettre avec tous les documents pour la demande de financement envoye ce soir... Plus qu'attendre l' acceptation maintenant [emoji6]


Ton banquier va se poiler quand il va voir la somme et la durée... Puis y aura le deuxième effet kiss cool quand il va voir pour financer quel objet tu fais la demande... 

Bon courage, j' espère que ça sera accepté!


----------



## Fabeme (14 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ton banquier va se poiler quand il va voir la somme et la durée... Puis y aura le deuxième effet kiss cool quand il va voir pour financer quel objet tu fais la demande...
> 
> Bon courage, j' espère que ça sera accepté!


Le banquier n'a pas accès aux accords privés entre un organisme bancaire et nous, il ne voit que les ordres de prélèvement.

Et chacun finance ce qu'il veut comme il veut en connaissance de cause, on est pas juge et bonne conscience sur ce forum.

Zut quoi !


----------



## KevX94 (14 Mai 2015)

Merci Fabeme j'en ai plus que ras le cul d'etre juge par certains ici c'est lourdingue... C'est quoi le probleme Moumou ? Tu es jaloux ? Tu te fais tellement chier dans ta vie ? Je comprends pas... Heureusement que la majorité des gens ici sont sympa et pas juge ici...


----------



## okeeb (14 Mai 2015)

En effet, à ce niveau de budget ce sera du crédit consommation et non affecté, donc Kev n'aura en aucun cas à se justifier de l'usage qu'il aura fait de la somme auprès de l'organisme prêteur.

Okeeb.


----------



## Vanton (14 Mai 2015)

Allez zen...  vous bouffez pas le nez pour rien


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mai 2015)

Franchement vous êtes pénibles. 

Le but c'est pas de le dégoûter de son achat. Prendre un crédit pour ça c'est son affaire. 

Je pense que c'est moins raisonnable qu'il ne le pense mais après tout qu'est ce qu'on s'en tape de rembourser 40€/m... 

Sérieusement je suis content que tu achètes cette Watch. Si le crédit est accepté ça sera la plus belle de toutes que tu auras. Crédit ou pas !!


----------



## gsylvain (14 Mai 2015)

Kevx94
Tu as bien raison de te faire plaisir. Profite bien de ton Apple watch.


----------



## KevX94 (14 Mai 2015)

Merci Macuserman et Gsylvain [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (14 Mai 2015)

En tout cas j'ai hate que les premiers modele de cette watch arrive chez les premiers clients afin que je puisse voir des photos et video de deballage etc [emoji6]


----------



## gsylvain (14 Mai 2015)

Kevx94
J'ai Apple watch 42 inox bracelet sport noir depuis le 24 mai et j'en suis très content. Je ne peux plus m'en séparer....! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]Alors savoure ton achat et ne t'occupe pas de ce que disent les gens. 
Bonne journée!


----------



## adixya (14 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Merci Fabeme j'en ai plus que ras le cul d'etre juge par certains ici c'est lourdingue...


Ha ha, pas mieux, il y a un paternalisme invasif plus s que désagréable sur ce forum des fois...


----------



## KevX94 (14 Mai 2015)

Oui t'inquiete Gsylvain je compte bien en profite un max meme si l'attente va etre tres longue lol Et c'est cool que tu sois content de la tienne car je vois ici beaucoup de déçu de cette montre... J'ai une Pebble depuis 1 mois et je trouve les montres connectées tres pratique et c'est clair que je pourrais plus faire sans... Au taf plus besoin de sortir mon iphone 6 plus et du coup moins de regard accusateur de mon chef lol Bonne journee a toi [emoji2]


----------



## Mcbm (14 Mai 2015)

Franchement Moumou tu deviens casse bonbon avec tes remarques, laisse le faire ce qu'il veut, ça ne te regarde pas. Chacun est libre de faire comme il l'entends sans être jugé par qui que ce soit. 

Si c'est la jalousie qui te fais parler pour ne rien dire tu devrais arrêter de fréquenter le forum.


----------



## KevX94 (14 Mai 2015)

Bien dit Mcbm merci [emoji2]


----------



## gsylvain (14 Mai 2015)

Kevx94
J'en suis vraiment très très content de mon Apple watch. C'est une très bel montre et je ne sors plus mon iPhone 6 dans le bus, en réunion,au bureau et chez moi. Lorsque je suis chez moi pouvoir répondre au téléphone sans avoir à sortir son téléphone c'est génial.....!!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
Je suis sur que tu ne regrettera pas tes petites mensualités de ton petit prêt par rapport à tout ce que t'apportera ton Apple watch. 
A plus. 
Sylvain


----------



## Fabeme (14 Mai 2015)

Pour ma part j'ai une AW 38 avec bracelet sport que l'on m'a prêté en attendant, je suis très mitigé. J'attends de voir la black pour me faire un avis définitif et si possible la première mise à jour logicielle (ainsi que les annonces de la wwdc)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Merci Fabeme j'en ai plus que ras le cul d'etre juge par certains ici c'est lourdingue... C'est quoi le probleme Moumou ? Tu es jaloux ? Tu te fais tellement chier dans ta vie ?



Jaloux de? J'ai la 42mm classique depuis déjà quelques temps, j'envisage d'en offrir une a ma femme pour la fête des mères, et je n'ai pas besoin de prendre un crédit à la consommation pour une si petite somme... 

C'est juste qu'encore une fois un crédit de trois ans (c'est long trois ans!) pour un bien de consommation qui va durer 1 an / 1 an et demi, sur une si petite somme (c'est pas une baguette de pain, mais c'est pas non plus une voiture), ça me semble peu raisonnable... Je suis persuadé que tu le regrettera vite...mais encore une fois c'est ton affaire...

Ca partais juste d'un bon sentiment: mon ressenti c'est que tu sembles assez jeune et ne pas te rendre compte que 3 ans, c'est très long, surtout une fois passer l'euphorie de l'achat... J'ai eu cette expérience avec ma voiture (3 ans), et ça m'a paru une éternité... Tout ça pour garder le sous dispos sur son compte... Payer tous les mois un truc qu'on a déjà depuis longtemps, c'est vraiment peu agréable... La prochaine je l'achèterai comptant... Je pense que ça sera encore pire pour une monte et je voulais simplement te mettre en garde... J'ai presque du mal à croire que ce n'est pas un troll tellement ça me paraît surréaliste...

Du coup, désole de t'avoir ennuyé, j'espère me tromper et que tu appréciera ta précieuse pendant de longues années...


----------



## fousfous (14 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Jaloux de? J'ai la 42mm classique depuis déjà quelques temps, j'envisage d'en offrir une a ma femme pour la fête des mères, et je n'ai pas besoin de prendre un crédit à la consommation pour une si petite somme...
> 
> C'est juste qu'encore une fois un crédit de trois ans (c'est long trois ans!) pour un bien de consommation qui va durer 1 an / 1 an et demi, sur une si petite somme (c'est pas une baguette de pain, mais c'est pas non plus une voiture), ça me semble peu raisonnable... Je suis persuadé que tu le regrettera vite...mais encore une fois c'est ton affaire...


Si petite somme? On vit pas dans le même monde on dirait.
On pourquoi ça ne tiendrais que 1 an? Tout le monde n'est pas comme toi à jeter et acheter la nouvelle génération dés qu'elle arrive. 3 ans ça me semble raisonnable, mon iPhone moi je le fais durer 3 ans, et ça c'est en ayant encore les mises à jour, et ça me rappelle mon iPad 2 qui a 2ans et qui fonctionne encore comme un charme...

Moi je ne prendrais pas de crédits c'est sur mais j'irais pas non plus critiquer ceux qui le font...


----------



## adixya (15 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ca partais juste d'un bon sentiment: mon ressenti c'est que tu sembles assez jeune et ne pas te rendre compte que


Ha ha on y est, exactement ça, le paternalisme pour le bien de ceux qui n'ont rien demandé...

Vu ton âge, vu que tu te positionnes comme âgé, tu devrais savoir deux choses a ce stade de ta vie :

1) l'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions
2) chacun fait ce qu'il veut de son argent et n'a pas besoin d'un papa virtuel qui lui tape sur les doigts pour une raison x ou y soit disant par bienveillance, alors qu'il ne s'agit au fond que de désapprobation morale déplacée.


----------



## KevX94 (15 Mai 2015)

Moumou j'ai 36 ans et sa fait 16 ans que je travail, je sais ce que je fais et c'est pas la premiere fois que je demande un financement... Ma tv qui etait a 2000€ a ete achete en plusieurs fois, mon Imac a 1200€ aussi, mon Zeppelin de chez Bowers and Wilkins a 600€ une station d'accueil ou je mets mon ipod aussi etc... Toutes ces choses sont pour moi assez cher et je n'ai pas les moyens de les achete cash car je n'ai pas un gros salaire malgres que j'estime etre bien servi contrairement a d'autres... 1900€ c'est pour moi un gros salaire et tous le monde ne touchent pas un salaire pareil... Je suis dans la fonction publique et simple agent administrarif. Toi tu dois vivre dans un autre monde c'est clair et touche un gros salaire... Tant mieux pour toi mais sache que c'est pas le cas de tous le monde... Je ne devrais pas et je n'ai pas a me justifie comme je le fais ici mais je m'en sent un peu oblige la... Contrairement a ce que tu penses j'ai bien la tête sur les épaules je te rassure [emoji6]


----------



## LucasMac (15 Mai 2015)

A ma connaissance le premier unboxing de ce modèle est arrivé hier sur YouTube : 




Ce modèle est effectivement très beau.

Pour ma part je ne prévois pas d'acheter cette première génération.

Toutefois je serai curieux de connaître les retours sur la résistance du revêtement de surface DLC (diamond-like carbon) aux agressions du quotidien. Est-ce que cela protège bien la montre et le bracelet contre les micro-rayures par exemple.


----------



## KevX94 (15 Mai 2015)

Ouawwww merci LucasMac pour ce partage tu viens de faire un heureux [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (15 Mai 2015)

Elle est sublimissime trop trop hate de la recevoir ouawww [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (15 Mai 2015)

Voici un lien pour des photos de ce modele [emoji6]

http://9to5mac.com/2015/05/14/first...ple-watches-arriving-hands-on-photos-gallery/


----------



## KevX94 (15 Mai 2015)

Nouvelle video de unboxing de cette sublime version de l' Apple Watch


----------



## AnthonyWatch (18 Mai 2015)

Franchement, c'est le plus beau 
Par contre, c'est tout de même dingue qu'aucun Apple Store parisien ne permette à l'heure actuelle de l'essayer!
A côté de celle-ci, la Milanaise fait breloque...


----------



## KevX94 (18 Mai 2015)

Oui j'avoue Anthony [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (18 Mai 2015)

Qu'elles couleurs de bracelets sport au dehors du noir pour ce modele de Watch d'après vous ? Qu'elles couleurs sont a bannir et celles appropriées?


----------



## Fabeme (18 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Qu'elles couleurs de bracelets sport au dehors du noir pour ce modele de Watch d'après vous ? Qu'elles couleurs sont a bannir et celles appropriées?


J'envisageais la verte perso... Voir la blanche. J'hésite encore


----------



## Vanton (19 Mai 2015)

Je suis passé en Apple Store aujourd'hui et j'ai pas fait gaffe à sa dispo pour l'essayer. Pourtant j'en ai enchainé 7 différentes... 

Mais comme je savais ce bracelet hors de prix je l'ai un peu occulté. 

J'ai seulement pris quelques photos assez peu originales en vitrine.


----------



## KevX94 (19 Mai 2015)

Dommage Vanton tu aurais constate le port de ce bracelet très agréable... Une autre fois peut etre [emoji6]


----------



## AnthonyWatch (19 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Qu'elles couleurs de bracelets sport au dehors du noir pour ce modele de Watch d'après vous ? Qu'elles couleurs sont a bannir et celles appropriées?



C'est LE problème avec ce boîtier.
A part le noir, je ne vois pas.


----------



## Boris 41 (19 Mai 2015)

Pour le bracelet sport toutes les couleurs passent si on ne tient pas compte de l'attache en inox.


----------



## gecko20 (19 Mai 2015)

il parait que les premiers envois en Australie ont commencé, espérant que la france va vite suivre!
Je l'ai commandé dés l'ouverture du site ( je ne parle pas de l app) vers les 9:09 pour uen livraison en juin :/
Je préférait vraiment une date plus précise, style 15-22 juin, juste pour avoir une idée en tête


----------



## KevX94 (19 Mai 2015)

Moi j'attend surtout les premiers retours sur la solidite de ce modele [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (19 Mai 2015)

Globalement entre le boîtier et le bracelet full metal et le revêtement de surface y a peu de soucis à se faire...

Je m'inquiète beaucoup plus pour mon bracelet en cuir...


----------



## KevX94 (19 Mai 2015)

Voici un avis d'une personne ayant cette Watch : 5 jours d'utilisation et pas une seule rayures visible et pourtant je suis la personne la plus maladroite de la planete... Le DLC doit lui donne une protection suplementaire par rapport au modele inox de base [emoji2]


----------



## Fabeme (19 Mai 2015)

Coucou à tous,

Je suis passé en préparation pour expédition tout à l'heure... Bon, je suis absent jusqu'à samedi  on verra bien où le livreur déposera ça...


----------



## KevX94 (19 Mai 2015)

Chez moi Fabeme lol [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (19 Mai 2015)

En tout cas hate que tu reçoives ce modele et que tu nous donne ton avis [emoji2]


----------



## Fabeme (19 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Chez moi Fabeme lol [emoji6]


Tu me l'abîmera pas trop  ?


----------



## KevX94 (19 Mai 2015)

T'inquiete je suis tres maniaque avec mes affaires [emoji2]


----------



## Yzelig (20 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, j'aime aussi beaucoup ce modèle !!! 
J'ai une petite préférence visuelle pour la version maillions argentés mais l'article de 01net m'a refroidi...

Une autre petite constatation sur la noir sidéral, pour l'avoir essayer en Apple Store, j'ai remarqué que je laissais mes empreintes dessus très très facilement, les maniaques comme moi du chiffon micro fibre à lunette vont s'amuser avec cette version.

Mais a choisir entre les rayures ou les traces de doigt, je préfère les traces de doigt

Reste à savoir si le fameux DLC résiste aux rayures...


----------



## AnthonyWatch (20 Mai 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aime aussi beaucoup ce modèle !!!
> J'ai une petite préférence visuelle pour la version maillions argentés mais l'article de 01net m'a refroidi...
> 
> Une autre petite constatation sur la noir sidéral, pour l'avoir essayer en Apple Store, j'ai remarqué que je laissais mes empreintes dessus très très facilement, les maniaques comme moi du chiffon micro fibre à lunette vont s'amuser avec cette version.
> ...



Où l'as-tu essayé ?
La semaine dernière, ils n'en avaient pas une seule pour les essayages


----------



## Yzelig (20 Mai 2015)

Sur Nantes !


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aime aussi beaucoup ce modèle !!!
> J'ai une petite préférence visuelle pour la version maillions argentés mais l'article de 01net m'a refroidi...
> 
> Une autre petite constatation sur la noir sidéral, pour l'avoir essayer en Apple Store, j'ai remarqué que je laissais mes empreintes dessus très très facilement, les maniaques comme moi du chiffon micro fibre à lunette vont s'amuser avec cette version.
> ...


Il disait quoi cet article ?


----------



## Argeuh (20 Mai 2015)

Il montre une photo du bracelet à maillons complètement massacré au bout de quelques jours.


----------



## KevX94 (20 Mai 2015)

Ah oui en effet il est moins beau comme ca c'est quand meme abuse a ce prix (500€)... Mais comme pour le boîtier, un coup de polish et hop comme neuf [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (20 Mai 2015)

Mais c'est clair que si la version maillon noir était rayable comme celle la j'annulerai ma commande direct car a 1249€ la qualité doit être irréprochable a mes yeux...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mai 2015)

Le dlc prend les traces de doigts, c'est vrai que c'est inévitable...


----------



## KevX94 (20 Mai 2015)

Pas grave pour les traces de doigts je prefere ca aux rayures [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (20 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Mais c'est clair que si la version maillon noir était rayable comme celle la j'annulerai ma commande direct car a 1249€ la qualité doit être irréprochable a mes yeux...


Tu sais une voiture à 200 000€ ça peut aussi se rayer alors que c'est de la qualité 
Il ne faut jamais compter sur le caractère totalement inrayable d'un objet même si certains matériaux résistent mieux que d'autre (aluminium surtout)


----------



## KevX94 (20 Mai 2015)

Pour moi c'est important que ce modele soit peu ou pas rayable je suis un maniaque de la rayure lol c'est d' ailleurs pour ca que j'ai pris la version saphir pour l'ecran [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (20 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Pour moi c'est important que ce modele soit peu ou pas rayable je suis un maniaque de la rayure lol c'est d' ailleurs pour ca que j'ai pris la version saphir pour l'ecran [emoji6]


T'inquiète pas même la sport je doute que tu aurais rayé l'écran


----------



## KevX94 (20 Mai 2015)

C'est surtout que dans mon taf je me tape regulierement ma montre actuelle une Pebble donc obligation d'un ecran saphir pour moi [emoji2]


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Le saphir résiste bien aux rayures mais n'est pas fan des chocs hein... Le verre les encaisse mieux. 

Ce que je trouve bizarre avec cette photo du bracelet à maillons c'est que la table derrière ressemble à celle d'un Apple Store. C'est un modèle de démo ou c'est un modèle de test qu'ils ont utilisé plusieurs jours ? 

Pour le polish à mon avis faudra tester prudemment dans la mesure où le bracelet est légèrement bossé.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> C'est surtout que dans mon taf je me tape regulierement ma montre actuelle une Pebble donc obligation d'un ecran saphir pour moi [emoji2]


Du coup tu aurai peut être dû prendre la sport... Le saphir n'aime pas du tout les chocs...


----------



## KevX94 (20 Mai 2015)

C'est pas des gros coups Moumou t'inquiète... Mais plutôt des petits coups qui donnent des micro rayure a ma Pebble actuelle car c'est du gorilla glass [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (20 Mai 2015)

Ah cool ma montre viens de passe a article en cours de traitement livraison en juillet donc ce qui veux dire que ma demande de financement est passee ouiiiiiiiii [emoji2]


----------



## gsylvain (20 Mai 2015)

Je suis content pour toi!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## KevX94 (20 Mai 2015)

Voici un topic pour les futurs heureux possesseurs de ce modele qui souhaite utilise un autre bracelet autre que celui en maillon... N'hesitez pas a poste vos photos ici [emoji2]


----------



## mpowder (20 Mai 2015)

Si j avais acheté  ce modèle, au prix du bracelet, je le change pas pour un autre


----------



## KevX94 (20 Mai 2015)

Et pourquoi pas? On peux avoir envi d'un bracelet different quand on fait du sport ou autre [emoji6]


----------



## mpowder (20 Mai 2015)

Oui mais il est trop beau ! Je le garde pour courir [emoji12]


----------



## KevX94 (20 Mai 2015)

Pour etre beau il est beau c'est clair et avec son revetement DLC, inrayable [emoji2]


----------



## AnthonyWatch (20 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Pour etre beau il est beau c'est clair et avec son revetement DLC, inrayable [emoji2]



On l'attend, on l'attend...!


----------



## Yzelig (20 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu sais une voiture à 200 000€ ça peut aussi se rayer alors que c'est de la qualité
> Il ne faut jamais compter sur le caractère totalement inrayable d'un objet même si certains matériaux résistent mieux que d'autre (aluminium surtout)



Je suis d'accord avec toi, toutes les voitures peuvent se rayer si on cherche à les rayer ! Mais si elles se rayent en passant juste un chiffon sans appuyer... Ben les boules...


----------



## fousfous (20 Mai 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi, toutes les voitures peuvent se rayer si on cherche à les rayer ! Mais si elles se rayent en passant juste un chiffon sans appuyer... Ben les boules...


Dans ce cas même une dacia ne se raye pas


----------



## Yzelig (20 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Dans ce cas même une dacia ne se raye pas



A vérifier... Lol, je Blague!


----------



## AnthonyWatch (21 Mai 2015)

Aux USA, ils la reçoivent tous


----------



## AnthonyWatch (21 Mai 2015)

Aux USA, ils la reçoivent tous


----------



## AnthonyWatch (21 Mai 2015)

Aux USA, ils la reçoivent tous


----------



## AnthonyWatch (21 Mai 2015)

Oups ça bug...


----------



## KevX94 (21 Mai 2015)

A toutes les personnes qui on commande ce modele n'hesitez pas a poste vos photos et videos ici merci [emoji2]


----------



## gsylvain (21 Mai 2015)

Pas encore reçu!!!![emoji23][emoji23]prévu en juillet.


----------



## Fabeme (21 Mai 2015)

Torture ultime, la mienne est donc arrivée, mon voisin me l'a récupéré au chaud, je rentre samedi dans la journée... Raahhhhhh


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Mai 2015)

C'est pas comme si on était dimanche soir ! Même pas 2 jours à attendre 

Et nous qui ne sommes même pas passé en préparation à l'expédition !


----------



## KevX94 (21 Mai 2015)

Oui pour moi aussi prevu en juillet sniff [emoji22]


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Apparement certains sur les forums l'ont reçue... Vous devriez essayer de les contacter pour les rameuter ici avec des photos et vidéos [emoji6]


----------



## gecko20 (22 Mai 2015)

je viens d'être d'encaissé de 1249 euro, et préparation à l'envoi  commandé à 9:13


----------



## KevX94 (22 Mai 2015)

Commande annule car en faisant les plus et les moins je me rends compte que ma Pebble actuelle me conviens très bien et je n'ai finalement pas besoin des choses que la Watch fait... La Pebble ne fait pas autant de chose mais ce qu'elle fait, elle le fait bien... Apres revente de ma Pebble actuelle je vais prendre la Pebble Time qui doit sortir dans les prochaines semaines... Oui l'Apple Watch est un vrai bijou sublime surtout la black stainless steel mais je me vois pas porte une montre a ce prix sur mon poignet, dans le metro etc je ne serais pas tranquille... J'habite la banlieue en plus... Et puis j'aime la Pebble apres 1 mois d'utilisation, je pourrais pas m'en passe... Je vous souhaite a tous une bonne reception de votre Apple Watch et j'espere que vous allez l'adore [emoji2]


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

C'est fou ces revirements de gens qui la désiraient énormément...


----------



## LucasMac (22 Mai 2015)

C'est tout le problème des pre-ventes et des commandes qui mettent des mois à arriver... Ça laisse le temps à l'acheteur de se rétracter   exit l'achat coup de tête


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

En plus les tests assez critiques se multiplient alors bon


----------



## fousfous (22 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> En plus les tests assez critiques se multiplient alors bon


Oui certains pas très justifié d'ailleurs, on sent que certains aiment bien mettre des clichés, ça doit faire plus de clics...


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Tu es fan de conspirations ? [emoji57]


----------



## Vanton (22 Mai 2015)

Doublon


----------



## fousfous (22 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tu es fan de conspirations ? [emoji57]


Non justement mais c'est une pratique courante pour ramener plus d'argent, surtout que c'est la mode de taper sur Apple.


----------



## Monsieurte (23 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Commande annule car en faisant les plus et les moins je me rends compte que ma Pebble actuelle me conviens très bien et je n'ai finalement pas besoin des choses que la Watch fait... La Pebble ne fait pas autant de chose mais ce qu'elle fait, elle le fait bien... Apres revente de ma Pebble actuelle je vais prendre la Pebble Time qui doit sortir dans les prochaines semaines... Oui l'Apple Watch est un vrai bijou sublime surtout la black stainless steel mais je me vois pas porte une montre a ce prix sur mon poignet, dans le metro etc je ne serais pas tranquille... J'habite la banlieue en plus... Et puis j'aime la Pebble apres 1 mois d'utilisation, je pourrais pas m'en passe... Je vous souhaite a tous une bonne reception de votre Apple Watch et j'espere que vous allez l'adore [emoji2]



En fait mec tu copie/colle le même message sur tous les posts ?


----------



## Vanton (23 Mai 2015)

Il a collé son message sur tous les sujets où il pourrait faire sens... [emoji57] c'est pas très grave je pense...


----------



## KevX94 (23 Mai 2015)

Je veux absolument pas faire sensation Vanton c'est juste mon point de vu apres avoir beaucoup hesite pour cette Apple Watch je n'en eprouve plus le besoin et l'envie de l'achete c'est tout... Je me suis pris une Pebble en avril histoire de patiente pour l'Apple Watch et de voir si une montre connectee etait utile... Ensuite je me suis attache a cette Pebble, qui apres revente de cette derniere a un ami sera remplace par une Pebble Time... Essaye une Pebble c'est l'adopte car meme si elle est loin de faire autant de chose que l'Apple Watch, ce qu'elle le fait, elle le fait bien... Autonomie de 7 jours, énormément de choix de cadran, une multitude d'applications diverses et varie, pleins de jeux, étanche a 100%, solide etc Et surtout son prix est très séduisant. Pour l'apple watch je n'ai pas besoin de son cardio fréquencemètre car pas sportif et tous le reste mon iphone 6 plus le fait tres bien voir mieux... Apres si vous etes content de votre montre c'est cool et tant mieux pour vous mais on en reparlera d'ici quelques mois quand le buzz sera tombe...


----------



## gsylvain (23 Mai 2015)

Moi très satisfait de mon Apple wath que j'adore. Un moi avec et je n'en passerai plus. Pas grave kevx94, cela en fera plus pour les autre!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## gsylvain (23 Mai 2015)

Moi très satisfait de mon Apple wath que j'adore. Un moi avec et je n'en passerai plus. Pas grave kevx94, cela en fera plus pour les autre!!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Je veux absolument pas faire sensation Vanton c'est juste mon point de vu apres avoir beaucoup hesite pour cette Apple Watch je n'en eprouve plus le besoin et l'envie de l'achete c'est tout... Je me suis pris une Pebble en avril histoire de patiente pour l'Apple Watch et de voir si une montre connectee etait utile... Ensuite je me suis attache a cette Pebble, qui apres revente de cette derniere a un ami sera remplace par une Pebble Time... Essaye une Pebble c'est l'adopte car meme si elle est loin de faire autant de chose que l'Apple Watch, ce qu'elle le fait, elle le fait bien... Autonomie de 7 jours, énormément de choix de cadran, une multitude d'applications diverses et varie, pleins de jeux, étanche a 100%, solide etc Et surtout son prix est très séduisant. Pour l'apple watch je n'ai pas besoin de son cardio fréquencemètre car pas sportif et tous le reste mon iphone 6 plus le fait tres bien voir mieux... Apres si vous etes content de votre montre c'est cool et tant mieux pour vous mais on en reparlera d'ici quelques mois quand le buzz sera tombe...


Un revirement plutôt curieux... 2 jours avant tu n'en pouvait plus et était le plus Rand défenseur de la montre indispensable...


----------



## LucasMac (23 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Un revirement plutôt curieux... 2 jours avant tu n'en pouvait plus et était le plus Rand défenseur de la montre indispensable...



Comme on dit il n'y a que les imb... qui ne changent pas d'avis.


----------



## Vanton (23 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Je veux absolument pas faire sensation Vanton c'est juste mon point de vu apres avoir beaucoup hesite pour cette Apple Watch je n'en eprouve plus le besoin et l'envie de l'achete c'est tout... Je me suis pris une Pebble en avril histoire de patiente pour l'Apple Watch et de voir si une montre connectee etait utile... Ensuite je me suis attache a cette Pebble, qui apres revente de cette derniere a un ami sera remplace par une Pebble Time... Essaye une Pebble c'est l'adopte car meme si elle est loin de faire autant de chose que l'Apple Watch, ce qu'elle le fait, elle le fait bien... Autonomie de 7 jours, énormément de choix de cadran, une multitude d'applications diverses et varie, pleins de jeux, étanche a 100%, solide etc Et surtout son prix est très séduisant. Pour l'apple watch je n'ai pas besoin de son cardio fréquencemètre car pas sportif et tous le reste mon iphone 6 plus le fait tres bien voir mieux... Apres si vous etes content de votre montre c'est cool et tant mieux pour vous mais on en reparlera d'ici quelques mois quand le buzz sera tombe...


[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

Non non tu m'as mal compris !

Je disais que tu avais posté le message là où il faisait sens ! Pas que tu voulais faire sensation !


----------



## Macuserman (23 Mai 2015)

Quel revirement. Toi qui nous comptait sans t'arrêter les mérites de cette Watch et de ton prêt uniquement pour l'Apple Watch. Toi qui disait que la Pebble c'était bien loin de l'Apple Watch. Tu te retrouves donc sans Apple Watch, avec un prêt à rembourser (bien que tu n'aies pas débourser l'argent) et une petite déception ! 

Dommage.


----------



## LucasMac (23 Mai 2015)

Scratch test de ce revêtement


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Mai 2015)

Un scratch test, c'est normé (effort, intensité, géométrie de la pointe diamant, vitesse). La c'est juste un gus qui fait le cake avec sa montre toute neuve...


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Mai 2015)

Macuserman a dit:


> Quel revirement. Toi qui nous comptait sans t'arrêter les mérites de cette Watch et de ton prêt uniquement pour l'Apple Watch. Toi qui disait que la Pebble c'était bien loin de l'Apple Watch. Tu te retrouves donc sans Apple Watch, avec un prêt à rembourser (bien que tu n'aies pas débourser l'argent) et une petite déception !
> 
> Dommage.


Y a un délai de rétractation légal pour les emprunts, il a du le faire jouer vu qu'il venait juste d'avoir la validation.


----------



## Vanton (23 Mai 2015)

Macuserman a dit:


> Quel revirement. Toi qui nous comptait sans t'arrêter les mérites de cette Watch et de ton prêt uniquement pour l'Apple Watch. Toi qui disait que la Pebble c'était bien loin de l'Apple Watch. Tu te retrouves donc sans Apple Watch, avec un prêt à rembourser (bien que tu n'aies pas débourser l'argent) et une petite déception !
> 
> Dommage.


Y a eu quelques revirements parmi ceux qui l'attendaient férocement le 24 avril aussi. Certains l'ont revendue au bout de quelques jours après avoir animé les sujets pendant des semaines...


----------



## mpowder (23 Mai 2015)

LucasMac a dit:


> Scratch test de ce revêtement


Timide comme scratch c est un dingue ce mec MDR !


----------



## adixya (23 Mai 2015)

Wouaouh, je suis allé regarder les pebble du coup car j'ai besoin d'un outil de mesure pour le fitness et si le bracelet pouvait servir de réveil silencieux le matin pour ne pas déranger mon copain ce serait encore mieux (cette fonction n'étant pas possible avec l'Apple Watch, malheureusement a cause de la nécessité de mettre l'objet en charge la nuit).

Bref, je ne trouvais pas l'Apple watch transcendante même si plutôt jolie et avec une finition premium vraiment très agréable, mais alors par contre la pebble est d'une mocheté sans nom ! [emoji37]

Du coup l'Apple Watch me semble beaucoup plus belle d'un coup par contraste ![emoji14]


----------



## LucasMac (23 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Un scratch test, c'est normé (effort, intensité, géométrie de la pointe diamant, vitesse). La c'est juste un gus qui fait le cake avec sa montre toute neuve...



Un scratch test artisanal ça te convient mieux?  

Dans la vie courante ce n'est pas normé. On pose sa montre sur le bord de l'évier pour la vaisselle et elle tombe ou un couteau se frotte à elle, on remet sa chemise dans son pantalon et la montre se frotte contre le clou de la ceinture du pantalon etc.


----------



## Fabeme (23 Mai 2015)

Macuserman a dit:


> Quel revirement. Toi qui nous comptait sans t'arrêter les mérites de cette Watch et de ton prêt uniquement pour l'Apple Watch. Toi qui disait que la Pebble c'était bien loin de l'Apple Watch. Tu te retrouves donc sans Apple Watch, avec un prêt à rembourser (bien que tu n'aies pas débourser l'argent) et une petite déception !
> 
> Dommage.


Le prêt est lié à l'achat de la montre, il se déclenche lorsqu'Apple envoi le produit. L'annulation ayant eu lieu avant, le prêt n'a pas été déclenché.
C'est comme cela que marchent ces crédits.


----------



## Yzelig (23 Mai 2015)

LucasMac a dit:


> Scratch test de ce revêtement



C'est moi ou il appui pas le mec au début? A ce demander s'il touche vraiment le maillon avec son instrument de torture...


----------



## KevX94 (23 Mai 2015)

Oui en effet j'ai fait jouer mon droit de retractation car on a 14jours apres l'acceptation ensuite pour le crash test de cette sublime version de la Watch le gars au debut carresse l'acier et donc pour un test c'est nul lol Et pour adixya oui la Pebble est moche a cote d'une Watch mais moi j'aime bien son cote retro, son encre electronique qui au soleil donne une lisibilité extreme, et avec elle tu pouras te reveille avec vibration au poignet et a 129€ ca va... 
Je n'ai jamais dit que l'Apple Watch etait naze bien au contraire et je le pense toujours [emoji6]


----------



## Macuserman (23 Mai 2015)

Pourquoi ne pas prendre un modèle beaucoup moins cher du coup ? Plutôt que de laisser tomber de but en blanc ?


----------



## mpowder (23 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Oui en effet j'ai fait jouer mon droit de retractation car on a 14jours apres l'acceptation ensuite pour le crash test de cette sublime version de la Watch le gars au debut carresse l'acier et donc pour un test c'est nul lol Et pour adixya oui la Pebble est moche a cote d'une Watch mais moi j'aime bien son cote retro, son encre electronique qui au soleil donne une lisibilité extreme, et avec elle tu pouras te reveille avec vibration au poignet et a 129€ ca va...
> Je n'ai jamais dit que l'Apple Watch etait naze bien au contraire et je le pense toujours [emoji6]


Si tu trouve l application Pebble pour te réveiller fait moi signe je cherche encore ......


----------



## Fabeme (23 Mai 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Quelques photos de l'AW black à maillons en 42, quelques cadrans et une comparaison avec une AW inox 38 avec bracelet sport blanc (que j'ai utilisé depuis le 24). Le fond est blanc pour que l'on juge bien de la couleur et que la WB de l'iphone se règle correctement.






























































D'une manière générale les premières impressions sont une grande solidité de l'ensemble. Le noir n'est pas un Space Gray comme on l'a sur les iphones ni iPad, le bracelet maillon rend l'ensemble plus lourd. Par contre par rapport au bracelet plastique, le port est plus agréable sur la journée.
J'avais rapidement vu le système d'ajustement du bracelet en Apple Store. De près il est assez rigolo. Je pense par contre que cela participe pour beaucoup au prix du bracelet et que c'etait inutile. Il suffisait de fournir l'outils qui permet aujourd'hui d'ajouter des maillons sur une montre classique. Mais c'est rigolo et rudement bien fait.

J'essaye de me faire au système d'ouverture fermeture, j'espere qu'il tiendra sur le long terme, ça me laisse un tout petit peu perplexe.

Sinon ben superbe objet... Je ne suis pas sûr de le garder pour l'instant, j'irais peut être vers une inox simple en 38 d'ailleurs, le 42 fait un peu trop massif, mais en même temps je me suis habitué à la 38.

Voilà... Si vous avez des questions...


----------



## LucasMac (23 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Quelques photos de l'AW black à maillons en 42, quelques cadrans et une comparaison avec une AW inox 38 avec bracelet sport blanc (que j'ai utilisé depuis le 24).
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sinon ben superbe objet... Je ne suis pas sûr de le garder pour l'instant, j'irais peut être vers une inox simple en 38 d'ailleurs, le 42 fait un peu trop massif, mais en même temps je me suis habitué à la 38.



Jolie série de photos. 

Rien ne t'empêche d'acheter un bracelet à maillons pour ta 38mm. 

Pourquoi avais tu fais le choix de ce modèle? Pour la couleur? Pour la durabilité que rajoute le revêtement DLC?

Pour toi la 42mm est trop massif, quel est ton tour de poignet? 
Les grosses montres sont à la mode, mais j'avoue avoir toujours préféré les montres fines et de petites tailles.


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> J'avais rapidement vu le système d'ajustement du bracelet en Apple Store. De près il est assez rigolo. Je pense par contre que cela participe pour beaucoup au prix du bracelet et que c'etait inutile. Il suffisait de fournir l'outils qui permet aujourd'hui d'ajouter des maillons sur une montre classique. Mais c'est rigolo et rudement bien fait.


C'est justement ça qui fait tout le charme de ce bracelet, ce système hyper bien foutu qui permet de le régler facilement et d'obtenir un bracelet à maillons avec un seul élément visible par maillon sur le dessus alors qu'habituellement ils font trop surchargés avec au moins 3 éléments visibles par maillon.

Certes ça le rend beaucoup plus cher, mais la simplicité d'utilisation, de réglage, de changement de ces bracelets correspond à l'ADN de la marque. S'ils n'avaient pas sorti quelque chose de différent là dessus tout le monde aurait crié à la fin d'Apple... Déjà qu'on le lit un peu partout !


----------



## Fabeme (23 Mai 2015)

LucasMac a dit:


> Jolie série de photos.
> 
> Rien ne t'empêche d'acheter un bracelet à maillons pour ta 38mm.
> 
> ...



La 38 est celle de ma femme qui me l'a gentiment prêté pour que je puisse après la dépanner si elle a besoin avec la sienne 

C'est un choix de coeur, c'est le seul modèle qui m'intéressait lors de la présentation de la Watch en septembre. J'ai été rebuté par son prix annoncé plus tard. Mais ai décidé de suivre quand même. La couleur et les maillons. Le reste n'est venu s'ajouter qu'après (DLC, etc.)
J'ai hésité avec l'alu grise... je l'ai essayée en Apple Store, je n'aime pas le contact du dos avec la peau, seule la céramique est supportable pour moi ainsi. Je n'aime pas cette matière qu'ils ont mis au dos de la version sport. 

En Apple Store la 42 ne m'étais pas apparue massive (j'avais essayé une version à maillon mais la version "de base", pas la noire), je pense qu'il s'agit du mois passé avec la 38 ici.

J'ai un tour de poignet de 180mm, ce qui me qualifie mathématiquement pour la 42, mais le tour de poignet ne fait pas tout. 
Après j'ai toujours eu une préférence pour les montres petites et fines (grand fan des Swatch Skin, même si leur durabilité laisse vraiment à désirer). L'AW est très épaisse pour moi, donc passer en 38 ou 42... on est plus à cela près.

Je conserve toutefois mon délai de rétractation car je ne suis toujours pas convaincu de la praticité et de l'utilité des montres connectées pour l'instant, je trouve ses concurrentes complètement gadget, et j'attendais depuis longtemps l'AW sur ce terrain pour juger de ce qu'une entreprise qui sait transformer un truc mal pensé en truc utile (pour faire simple) saurait en faire. Je persiste à penser pour l'instant que ce produit arrive trop tôt et que clairement la technologie ambiante n'est pas prête (miniaturisation et nouveaux concepts industriels pour les batteries).
J'aime beaucoup l'objet et elle s'avère parfois pratique cela dit.


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Mai 2015)

L'Apple Watch, première version, n'est qu'au début de sa vie commerciale et elle a un potentiel d'évolution important grâce aux mises à jour logicielles. À n'en pas douter nous allons avoir de bonnes surprises dans les mois à venir.


----------



## Fabeme (23 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> C'est justement ça qui fait tout le charme de ce bracelet, ce système hyper bien foutu qui permet de le régler facilement et d'obtenir un bracelet à maillons avec un seul élément visible par maillon sur le dessus alors qu'habituellement ils font trop surchargés avec au moins 3 éléments visibles par maillon.
> 
> Certes ça le rend beaucoup plus cher, mais la simplicité d'utilisation, de réglage, de changement de ces bracelets correspond à l'ADN de la marque. S'ils n'avaient pas sorti quelque chose de différent là dessus tout le monde aurait crié à la fin d'Apple... Déjà qu'on le lit un peu partout !



Oui, je sais bien, cela dit, pour ma part j'ai une Swatch Skin à maillons... il y a une branche (une grande aiguille) qui rentre dans chaque maillon. Il suffit de pousser cette branche pour libérer un maillon. Ca se fait facilement, c'est pas cher, c'est rapide.

Je ne suis pas sûr non plus de régler ma montre tous les jours ;-) 

Mais après je suis complètement d'accord et c'est bien ce que je dis ici. Le système est quand même super malin et bien pensé. Ce sens du pratique et du détail on ne le retrouve que chez Apple. Et à part le bracelet classique, ils ont tous cet aspect : ok les gars, ce mois ci on va s'occuper de ce bracelet, vous avez une semaine, rapportez vos idées. Là où des marques autres auraient procédé ainsi : ok, ils font comment chez Tissot ? En 3 exemplaires les copies s'il vous plait.

Mais en même temps, le bracelet maillon est à mes yeux le seul bracelet vraiment sérieux sur cette Watch (c'est un avis très personnel bien sûr) et je me dis que ce mécanisme super malin doit bien participer à au moins 40% du prix final. J'ai aussi tendance à penser qu'il faiblira par ce mécanisme. Apple est aussi coutumière de cela (je n'envisage et n'insinue même pas que ce soit volontaire hein). Tout ça rendant un objet qui gagnerait à ne pas avoir son prix grimper autant, un peu trop cher pour ce qu'il est en l'état.

Mais bon, c'est vraiment un super bracelet. Et le revêtement noir est superbe pour qui aime (la version alu brossé est superbe aussi)


----------



## Fabeme (23 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> L'Apple Watch, première version, n'est qu'au début de sa vie commerciale et elle a un potentiel d'évolution important grâce aux mises à jour logicielles. À n'en pas douter nous allons avoir de bonnes surprises dans les mois à venir.



Là où je diffère dans l'analyse, c'est que le développeur qui sommeil en moi et qui est très intéressé par cette nouvelle informatique, sait aussi que pour l'instant, on ne peut pas rendre cette Watch autonome vraiment (on ne peut miniaturiser un GPS assez en plus des capteurs actuels, on ne peut réduire plus la batterie ou bien augmenter sa capacité, on ne peut mettre une puce GSM dedans pour les mêmes raisons que le GPS, etc.), que le fait que l'iphone serve de moteur aux app participe grandement à la bonne tenue de la batterie (et que quand les app natives vont arriver on va souffrir sur la batterie) et que les interactions à la montre sont pénibles et fastidieuses.

Partant de ce constat, je ne crois pas aux évolutions logicielles. Je pense que oui ce type de périphérique a de l'avenir, mais que c'est beaucoup trop tôt. Un peu comme un be-bop mais avec un design sympa.

Je suis tout de même fasciné par où veut aller Apple avec cela. 

Je n'ai pas du tout l'effet coup de massue que j'avais eu avec l'iPhone, l'iPad ou encore même les premiers MacBook Pro Unibody. C'est quelque chose qui m'interroge, mais ça n'est pas le sujet ici et pas lié à ce modèle précis de montre.
Et je suis quand même en train de plancher sur quelques usages pour des clients dans des apps actuelles.


----------



## AnthonyWatch (23 Mai 2015)

Étonnante couleur...
En Apple Store, sous sa vitrine, on est plus proche d'un gris très foncé.
Là c'est noir-noir !


----------



## LucasMac (23 Mai 2015)

Je partage tes doutes sur les smartwatch et je ne suis pas convaincu par ce que propose Apple aujourd'hui. 

Je trouve la montre jolie et pourtant elle ne déclenche pas chez moi l'envie de l'avoir.

La version noire suscite ma curiosité a cause du DLC. Pour un maniaque des rayures ça pourrait être un point positif car malheureusement l'acier est susceptible aux rayures. Mes montres actuelles à maillons c'est titane ou céramique (titane fini par se rayer aussi :/).

J'attends la version suivante et les retour des utilisateurs de cette v1


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Mai 2015)

Pour moi la dépendance à l'iPhone n'est pas un problème et je doute fortement qu'Apple fasse machine arrière, c'est un choix de conception et un choix marketing. Le nom Apple Watch au lieu d'iWatch en est la démonstration visible. On est dans la gamme des produits qui viennent en complément d'un autre produit  ou service Apple. L'Apple TV est un complément à iTunes, l'Apple Watch est un complément à l'iPhone.


----------



## gsylvain (23 Mai 2015)

Je suis d'accord avec anthonyWatch  a  Apple Store opéra , sous sa vitrine, on est plus proche d'un gris très foncé que du noir.


----------



## AnthonyWatch (23 Mai 2015)

gsylvain a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec anthonyWatch  a  Apple Store opéra , sous sa vitrine, on est plus proche d'un gris très foncé que du noir.




Ont-ils changé leur plan/couleur au dernier moment ?
C'est peut-être pour cette raison qu'on n'a jamais pu essayer ce bracelet en Apple Store.


----------



## Fabeme (23 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Pour moi la dépendance à l'iPhone n'est pas un problème et je doute fortement qu'Apple fasse machine arrière, c'est un choix de conception et un choix marketing. Le nom Apple Watch au lieu d'iWatch en est la démonstration visible. On est dans la gamme des produits qui viennent en complément d'un autre produit  ou service Apple. L'Apple TV est un complément à iTunes, l'Apple Watch est un complément à l'iPhone.



Pas idiot comme analyse.
J'attends vraiment de voir l'évolution de ce pan de l'informatique et le cycle de renouvellement que va proposer Apple... J'ai hâte de voir la WWDC aussi, pour beaucoup de raisons dont ce qui se profil dans la plateforme globale que propose Apple, et ce que va faire cette Watch au milieu. J'ai des pistes mais j'aimerai voir des confirmations maintenant, et de la stabilisation mais ça c'est autre chose.



gsylvain a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec anthonyWatch  a  Apple Store opéra , sous sa vitrine, on est plus proche d'un gris très foncé que du noir.



Je me suis surpris à penser la même chose à l'AS de Montpellier et ce matin en ouvrant la boite me trouver face à une Watch très noir a été un peu rassurant pour moi.
Au passage je ne sais pas si les versions vitrine sont vraiment les modèles que l'on a dans les boites...

Je la trouve bien noir en réel.

A voir aussi qu'en vitrine nous sommes à côté d'une couleur bois et un univers gris. Cela change la perception des couleurs ainsi que la balance des blancs des appareils photos (pour les photos que l'on a pu voir)


----------



## LucasMac (23 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> A voir aussi qu'en vitrine nous sommes à côté d'une couleur bois et un univers gris. Cela change la perception des couleurs ainsi que la balance des blancs des appareils photos (pour les photos que l'on a pu voir)



Et un fort éclairage qui brille comme dans un miroir sur ce modèle noir qui à l'air plutôt très brillant. Non?


----------



## Fabeme (23 Mai 2015)

LucasMac a dit:


> Et un fort éclairage qui brille comme dans un miroir sur ce modèle noir qui à l'air plutôt très brillant. Non?


Oui, il prend très bien les rayons de lumière. Ainsi dans un éclairage domestique on a 1 ou 2 sources de lumière ce qui ne donne pas beaucoup d'occasions au bracelet de refléter grand chose, quand dans un Apple Store on a l'éclairage globale composé de 5-6 sources pour la table, plus l'éclairage interne de la vitrine composé de douze millions de Led  Ca aide pas.


----------



## AnthonyWatch (23 Mai 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Mai 2015)

LucasMac a dit:


> Je partage tes doutes sur les smartwatch et je ne suis pas convaincu par ce que propose Apple aujourd'hui.
> 
> Je trouve la montre jolie et pourtant elle ne déclenche pas chez moi l'envie de l'avoir.
> 
> ...


Le titane est un matériau très mou, donc normal qu'il finisse par se rayer...


----------



## Vanton (23 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Quelques photos de l'AW black à maillons en 42, quelques cadrans et une comparaison avec une AW inox 38 avec bracelet sport blanc (que j'ai utilisé depuis le 24). Le fond est blanc pour que l'on juge bien de la couleur et que la WB de l'iphone se règle correctement.


Si tu as le temps de poster tes photos sur le topic des Vraies photos de l'Apple Watch ça serait sympa [emoji6]



Fabeme a dit:


> En Apple Store la 42 ne m'étais pas apparue massive (j'avais essayé une version à maillon mais la version "de base", pas la noire), je pense qu'il s'agit du mois passé avec la 38 ici.
> 
> J'ai un tour de poignet de 180mm, ce qui me qualifie mathématiquement pour la 42, mais le tour de poignet ne fait pas tout.
> Après j'ai toujours eu une préférence pour les montres petites et fines (grand fan des Swatch Skin, même si leur durabilité laisse vraiment à désirer). L'AW est très épaisse pour moi, donc passer en 38 ou 42... on est plus à cela près.



Sur les photos je trouve que la 42 te va mieux... La 38 est vraiment moins confortable à l'usage en plus.

J'étais un fan des Swatch Skin aussi, j'en ai eu une classique puis une Chrono. Et effectivement elles étaient très fragiles... J'ai tué ma Chrono y a plus de 10 ans en tombant dans un talus... En me récupérant elle s'est retrouvée coincée entre mon poignet et ma main et les pattes de fixation du bracelet se sont arrachées...


----------



## benjamint (23 Mai 2015)

Je l'ai reçu jeudi j'ai posté une photo dans l'autre sujet du forum sur les livraisons. Elle est superbe y a rien a dire. La boîte est superbe , le toucher est très beau et la conception est magnifique . C'est pour moi de la plus jolie de toutes ( pour les avoir essayé.. J'ai eu du temps ... Entre ma commande et la livraison) . Les maillons sont sublimes, la texture est très douce et le système de fermeture super intelligent. Ensuite le contour du boîtier donne la même différence entre le cadre d'un MacBook Air et celui d'un MacBook 12 ou pro. J'adore pour le moment je suis conquis alors que j'étais plus que dubitatif.


----------



## AnthonyWatch (23 Mai 2015)

benjamint a dit:


> Je l'ai reçu jeudi j'ai posté une photo dans l'autre sujet du forum sur les livraisons. Elle est superbe y a rien a dire. La boîte est superbe , le toucher est très beau et la conception est magnifique . C'est pour moi de la plus jolie de toutes ( pour les avoir essayé.. J'ai eu du temps ... Entre ma commande et la livraison) . Les maillons sont sublimes, la texture est très douce et le système de fermeture super intelligent. Ensuite le contour du boîtier donne la même différence entre le cadre d'un MacBook Air et celui d'un MacBook 12 ou pro. J'adore pour le moment je suis conquis alors que j'étais plus que dubitatif.



La maillons noirs ? 
Sur la photo que tu as mise, le boîtier est noire mais le bracelet ne l'est pas... Assez bizarre !


----------



## Fabeme (23 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Si tu as le temps de poster tes photos sur le topic des Vraies photos de l'Apple Watch ça serait sympa [emoji6]



bien sûr, je n'y avais pas pensé. Fait ! J'ai repris les mêmes.


----------



## Vanton (23 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> bien sûr, je n'y avais pas pensé. Fait ! J'ai repris les mêmes.


Merci c'est gentil !

J'ai édité mon message plus haut, ajoutant une partie sur la taille, je sais pas si tu as vu... ? [emoji6]


----------



## benjamint (24 Mai 2015)

http://imgur.com/6VDb5MH

Photo prise chez moi jeudi de la maillon noire  42MM 

Ils n'ont pas de retard je devais être livré entre le 12 et le 26 je l'ai reçu matin  

Bon courage a tous ceux qui attendent !


----------



## mpowder (24 Mai 2015)

Au prix de la bête et de ça rareté  j ai pas encore vu de kéké faire un vrai test crash.
Si quel qu un voit passer ça ce serait sympa de nous mettre le lien


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2015)

benjamint a dit:


> http://imgur.com/6VDb5MH
> 
> Photo prise chez moi jeudi de la maillon noire  42MM
> 
> ...



Vraiment très belle


----------



## AnthonyWatch (24 Mai 2015)

benjamint a dit:


> http://imgur.com/6VDb5MH
> 
> Photo prise chez moi jeudi de la maillon noire  42MM
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends plus rien....
Là le bracelet n'est pas noir mais gris foncé. Faut qu'on m'explique...


----------



## benjamint (24 Mai 2015)

Non il est bien noir mais avec les reflets  et l'inclinaison !!


----------



## benjamint (24 Mai 2015)

http://imgur.com/0oZWBVG


----------



## Fabeme (24 Mai 2015)

benjamint a dit:


> Non il est bien noir mais avec les reflets  et l'inclinaison !!


Ouaip, je valide, elle est très changeante suivant la lumière... C'est quand même un superbe objet.


----------



## KevX94 (24 Mai 2015)

Elle est vraiment tres belle profitez en bien et merci de poste des photos et videos, meme si ca me fait regrete mon choix par moment mais bon c'est comme ca et puis peut etre que se sera mon cadeau de noel prochain on vera bien si d'ici la j'en ai toujours envi et on aura certainement des news d'une possible V2 qui aura regle les divers problemes de ce premier modele [emoji6]


----------



## Fabeme (24 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Elle est vraiment tres belle profitez en bien et merci de poste des photos et videos, meme si ca me fait regrete mon choix par moment mais bon c'est comme ca et puis peut etre que se sera mon cadeau de noel prochain on vera bien si d'ici la j'en ai toujours envi et on aura certainement des news d'une possible V2 qui aura regle les divers problemes de ce premier modele [emoji6]


Ca m'étonnerai quand même beaucoup que l'on soit sur un cycle de renouvellement à l'année... Mais bon, à voir, cela pourrait venir combler le vide de sortie produit que l'on rencontre à cette période.

Les bracelets ont intérêt à rester compatibles un moment si c'est ça...


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Mai 2015)

Des News d'une V2 à Noël ? Sûrement pas ! Déjà que je doute fortement d'une renouvellement annuel...


----------



## KevX94 (24 Mai 2015)

On verra bien moi même je pense pas qu'une version 2 arrivera si vite... Seul Apple est au courant de tout ça... Ou peut être un réajustement du prix vers Noel c'est possible ou pas [emoji6]


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Mai 2015)

Réajustement de prix chez Apple ?! Non faut pas y penser...


----------



## Fabeme (24 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Réajustement de prix chez Apple ?! Non faut pas y penser...


Ça dépend du sens du réajustement


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Mai 2015)

Ah ça c'est sur ! Une augmentation n'est pas à exclure...


----------



## KevX94 (24 Mai 2015)

mpowder a dit:


> Si tu trouve l application Pebble pour te réveiller fait moi signe je cherche encore ......



Tu vas dans le menu et alarme tout simplement [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (24 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Réajustement de prix chez Apple ?! Non faut pas y penser...


On l'a déjà évoqué mais c'est arrivé par le passé qu'Apple baisse ses prix sur certains produits. Il n'était même pas rare qu'un nouvel iPod soit bien moins cher que le précédent par exemple. Et le premier iPhone avait vu son prix baisser quelques semaines après sa sortie, faute de ventes satisfaisantes.


----------



## Fabeme (24 Mai 2015)

Une side note à mon post initial, le bracelet fait très écaille à la X-Men.... Les maillons sont peu épais (je les trouvais plus épais en Apple Store), et le côté noir fait seconde peau. 

Le look fait très futuriste je trouve.

Petite précision aussi. Seuls quelques maillons sont retirables pour ajuster la taille. 6 de chaque côté. Ils ont tous la même taille. Ce sont les non retirables qui ont leur taille qui va en diminuant. 

Le profilage des maillons est très agréable à la vue, au touché. Je ne suis pas trop sur de ce que cela donne sur des bras assez poilus par contre, ça doit tirer un peu parfois.


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Mai 2015)

Sur une future génération c'est pas  inenvisageable mais sur l'actuelle je n'y crois pas du tout. Concernant l'iPhone premier du nom, il faut préciser que c'est le prix subventionné qui avait baissé ce qui n'a pas la même signification compte tenu du fait qu'il était vendu avec des abonnements sur 24 mois dont les tarifs étaient très élevés pour l'époque.

Apple ne vise pas le même public que Samsung, maintenir des prix élevés et une innovation importante est une question de survie pour eux. Sinon c'est leur crédibilité qui sera écornée auprès de leur cible de marché.


----------



## KevX94 (24 Mai 2015)

Voici une video de ma futur Pebble Steel Black Matte donc oui elle n' est pas au niveau de cette sublime Apple Watch je sais mais elle me satisfera très bien pour ce que j'ai besoin, principalement mes notifications, contrôle de ma musique, alarme vibrante pour ne pas reveille mon compagnon et le fait qu'elle soit totalement etanche


----------



## Vanton (24 Mai 2015)

Euh il fait juste peur lui ! [emoji1]


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mai 2015)

Pourquoi tu postes ça ici ?


----------



## KevX94 (24 Mai 2015)

Je poste ça ici car je peux pas créé un post sur la Pebble ici et je suis le créateur de ce post donc je me permet lol [emoji6]


----------



## gsylvain (24 Mai 2015)

Elle est vraiment pas belle cette Pebble. Je préfère de loin l'Apple Watch. [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## mpowder (24 Mai 2015)

Elle quand même quelque avantage sur l Apple watch
-Elle donne l heure en permanence 
-la batterie dure 4-5 jours 
Et quand tu reçois une notification c est plus discret en noir et blanc que l écran lumineux de l Apple watch
Mais elle est bien moins belle c est certain


----------



## KevX94 (24 Mai 2015)

Oui et pour la batterie mpowder c'est 7 a 9 jours suivant son utilisation et en la mettant en mode avion avant de se couche le soir [emoji6]


----------



## mpowder (24 Mai 2015)

Moi c est 4 jours mais je reçois tout les posts du forum "Apple watch" dessus [emoji12]
J avais mis l heure avec la neige elle a pas tenu la journée [emoji33]


----------



## Macuserman (24 Mai 2015)

Ouai OK mais maintenant qu'on sait que tu prends la Pebble c'est cool pour toi mais si tu postes dans le sujet "AW SS" c'est de prime abord pas pour parler de la Pebble. Me reste plus qu'à me désabonner du sujet.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Oui et pour la batterie mpowder c'est 7 a 9 jours suivant son utilisation et en la mettant en mode avion avant de se couche le soir [emoji6]


J'attend de te voir avec la montre au poignet... L'humeur changeante, tu vas bien réussir à changer encore d'avis au moins trois fois d'ici la... Encenser la peeble pour nous dire la semaine prochaine que finalement, c'est de la m... Et que tu préfères acheter un Sony sm3, y a pas loin à aller... Suite au prochain épisode donc...


----------



## mpowder (24 Mai 2015)

Oui revenons au sujet les gars


----------



## yanakagva (24 Mai 2015)

Bon, j'apporte ma contribution, avant j'avais une 42mm SS. J'ai revendu pour m'acheter la BSS mais en attendant j'ai pris une 38 sport car livrée sous 2 semaines et avec l'idée non dévoilée que ma femme reprenne la 38 après 

J'ai en précommande une 42 BSS mais en voyant les premières photos c'est pas du tout le rendu en Apple Store, je pense effectivement que vu les délais ils n'avaient pas terminé les protos et ont présentés une watch hybride et pas finalisée d'ou la différence de teinte.

Mon malheur c'est que les montres trop noires ne me vont pas, ça fait pavé et je trouve ça moyen, le deuxième malheur (qui n'en est pas un) c'est que je me suis habitué à la 38, elle me va mieux et sincèrement après deux semaines de 42 et deux semaine de 38, je ne vois pas de grande différence comme beaucoup aiment le dire au niveau du confort d'utilisation, on reste sur un petit écran dédié et il n'est pas fait pour lire ses mails ! 

Donc j'hésite à annuler ma commande pour prendre une SS (comme avant.. mais en 38 avec le bracelet LINK )


----------



## Vanton (24 Mai 2015)

Ah moi quand je dois taper le code de déverrouillage tous les matins ou après ma douche je vois nettement la différence entre 38mm et 42... Pareil pour sélectionner une app dans le menu, surtout en déplacement. Et force touch est bien plus doux sur la 42mm que sur la 38...


----------



## Fabeme (24 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ah moi quand je dois taper le code de déverrouillage tous les matins ou après ma douche je vois nettement la différence entre 38mm et 42... Pareil pour sélectionner une app dans le menu, surtout en déplacement. Et force touch est bien plus doux sur la 42mm que sur la 38...


Je partage beaucoup ton avis là dessus, c'est ce qui me fait dire que je vais peut être rester sur 42... 
Ou alors je passe en chirurgie pour me faire rapetisser les doigts...

J'hésite...


----------



## yanakagva (24 Mai 2015)

Bon sincèrement, si faire un code une fois par jour me prend 1 seconde de plus ça me va.

Concernant la sélection des applications sur le menu principal, la différence entre la 38 et la 42 est d'exactement 8 pixels donc je pense que c'est vraiment plus une habitude à prendre.

A savoir que dans les guidelines Apple iOS un bouton doit faire au minimum 88px de haut pour être "aisément" touchable, sur la 42 on est à 80 dans le menu et à 72 pour la 38.


----------



## Vanton (24 Mai 2015)

En tout cas j'ai eu les deux une semaine chacune et je vois clairement la différence à l'usage... Je suis nettement plus à l'aise sur la 42... Mais bon c'est mon expérience perso


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Mai 2015)

J'ai jeté un coup d'œil à la semaine de production de celle que je reçoit mardi, elle a été produite en semaine 17 (20-26). Ça fait quant même un mois d'écart entre la production et l'expédition ! Et vous ?


----------



## iscreame (24 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> J'ai jeté un coup d'œil à la semaine de production de celle que je reçoit mardi, elle a été produite en semaine 17 (20-26). Ça fait quant même un mois d'écart entre la production et l'expédition ! Et vous ?


Pareil pour moi AW maillons noirs semaine de fabrication pour la semaine du 20 avril et pour la montre de ma femme une AW à boucle moderne la semaine du 6 avril
Bizarre effectivement entre le délai de fabrication et d'expédition


----------



## Fabeme (25 Mai 2015)

iscreame a dit:


> Pareil pour moi AW maillons noirs semaine de fabrication pour la semaine du 20 avril et pour la montre de ma femme une AW à boucle moderne la semaine du 6 avril
> Bizarre effectivement entre le délai de fabrication et d'expédition


A mon avis, souci de production du bracelet, pas de la Watch. Et le DLC n'y est pour rien, tous les maillons sont retardés. Soucis également avec les boucles modernes manifestement...


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

Trois types de bracelets ont tardé à être livrés : maillons, boucle moderne et cuir matelassé

Je sais pas si vous vous rappelez de la News qui parlait des données de l'app activité enregistrées avant la livraison ? J'ai vérifié et les dates qui apparaissent pour mes deux montres correspondent aux semaines de fabrication :

- 9 et 10 avril pour ma Sport livrée le 24 avril

- 2 mai pour ma classique livrée le 15 mai


----------



## Argeuh (25 Mai 2015)

14 et 15 mai pour ma sport livrée le 22 mai


----------



## Boris 41 (25 Mai 2015)

Si la théorie est vraie, et elle me semble logique, normal que ta sport aie des données aussi rapprochées de la livraison vu qu'elle ne serait pas concernée par les histoires de problème sur les 3 bracelets les plus chers.


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Voici une video de ma futur Pebble Steel Black Matte donc oui elle n' est pas au niveau de cette sublime Apple Watch je sais mais elle me satisfera très bien pour ce que j'ai besoin, principalement mes notifications, contrôle de ma musique, alarme vibrante pour ne pas reveille mon compagnon et le fait qu'elle soit totalement etanche



Et voici un test très récent et intéressant du site les numériques de cette Pebble [emoji2]

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/montre-connectee/pebble-steel-p18538/test.html


----------



## Fabeme (25 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Et voici un test très récent et intéressant du site les numériques de cette Pebble [emoji2]
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/montre-connectee/pebble-steel-p18538/test.html


Personnellement  je la trouve quand même très moche... Et j'ai horreur de ce type de maillon, ça manque complètement de finesse...

C'est un avis personnel bien sûr


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Oui c'est sur que ce maillon est tres loin du maillon de l'Apple Watch Space Black Stainless Steel c'est sur [emoji6]


----------



## mpowder (25 Mai 2015)

Moi au bout de 2 jours il avait perdu sa couleur noir avec le frottement du bureau (en écrivant sur clavier)


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Ah oui ? C'est abuse donc c'est juste une peinture basique sur le bracelet ? Tu aurais une photo pour me montre ca stp mpowder?


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Ah oui ? C'est abuse donc c'est juste une peinture basique sur le bracelet ? Tu aurais une photo pour me montre ca stp mpowder?


----------



## mpowder (25 Mai 2015)




----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Ah merde en effet bon ba annulation de ma commande et retour sur Apple Watch car je vous cache pas que je suis en bad depuis mon annulation et puis c'est quand on se separe d'une chose que l'on souhaite fort, qu'on se rend compte qu'on ne veux pas s'en separe... C'est con a dire mais j'avais comme un pincement au coeur depuis... [emoji6]


----------



## mpowder (25 Mai 2015)

J ai pas pu encore comparé mais je sais d avance que ces deux montres ne joue pas dans la même cours .
Après je pense que certaine personne se satisferont de la Pebble déjà vis à vis du prix et ensuite en fonctions des besoins .

Moi je l ai uniquement pour m aider à patienter l attente de ma commande [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Voila commande refaite et demande de financement raccourci a 24 mois cette fois car 36 mois beaucoup trop long... [emoji2]


----------



## Macuserman (25 Mai 2015)

Haha t'es sérieux mec ? 

C'est Vanton, Fabeme, Boris qui vont rigoler. Ils avaient pronostiqué un énième retournement !


----------



## Macuserman (25 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> J'attend de te voir avec la montre au poignet... L'humeur changeante, tu vas bien réussir à changer encore d'avis au moins trois fois d'ici la... Encenser la peeble pour nous dire la semaine prochaine que finalement, c'est de la m... Et que tu préfères acheter un Sony sm3, y a pas loin à aller... Suite au prochain épisode donc...



Haha regarde donc son dernier message !


----------



## mpowder (25 Mai 2015)

Sans vouloir faire l avocat du diable ;
On peux pas parler de montre connecté sans évoquer la concurrence .
La nécessité ou non d avoir tout ces options sur sa montre et y mettre ce prix.
Si on veut juste les notifications la Pebble rempli amplement son travail.


----------



## fousfous (25 Mai 2015)

mpowder a dit:


> Sans vouloir faire l avocat du diable ;
> On peux pas parler de montre connecté sans évoquer la concurrence .
> La nécessité ou non d avoir tout ces options sur sa montre et y mettre ce prix.
> Si on veut juste les notifications la Pebble rempli amplement son travail.


Montre connecté c'est faiblard pour l'Watch, d'ailleurs je trouve que l'intérêt des montres connecté est limité, par contre pour les smartwatch c'est autre chose...


----------



## Fabeme (25 Mai 2015)

Macuserman a dit:


> Haha t'es sérieux mec ?
> 
> C'est Vanton, Fabeme, Boris qui vont rigoler. Ils avaient pronostiqué un énième retournement !


Je n'ai jamais pronostiqué telle chose


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Oui je suis une vraie girouette mais bon ne dit on pas qu'il n'y a que les imbeciles qui ne change pas d'avis? [emoji6]


----------



## Fabeme (25 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Oui je suis une vraie girouette mais bon ne dit on pas qu'il n'y a que les imbeciles qui ne change pas d'avis? [emoji6]


Du coup cela te met la livraison à quelle échéance ?


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

Macuserman a dit:


> Haha t'es sérieux mec ?
> 
> C'est Vanton, Fabeme, Boris qui vont rigoler. Ils avaient pronostiqué un énième retournement !


Pareil que Fabeme, j'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir pronostiqué quoi que ce soit... [emoji57]

Mais par contre je confirme bien que ça m'a fait rire ! [emoji1]



Fabeme a dit:


> Du coup cela te met la livraison à quelle échéance ?


Je pense qu'il ne le sait pas encore, étant donné qu'il faut qu'il refasse une demande de crédit... [emoji57]


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Juillet je pense tant qu'elle arrive avant fin juillet ca me va mais plus vite elle arrivera et mieux se sera... Apparement les ventes se sont bien ralenti donc y a peut etre des chances pour qu'elle arrive plus vite que prevu on verra bien et promis cette fois j'arrete la girouette attitude [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Voici une bonne solution pour le metro et autre lieu ou on ne veux pas attire le regards des voleurs... [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (25 Mai 2015)

La solution pour retirer le bracelet sans trop souffrir c'est de le séparer en deux parties en retirant un maillon.


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Oui en effet Vanton pas bete [emoji6]


----------



## mpowder (25 Mai 2015)

Sinon met des manches longues [emoji12]


----------



## ScapO (25 Mai 2015)

ou achètes une Kelton...


----------



## adixya (25 Mai 2015)

Ah punaise !! Y a des retournements de situation ici, c'est Dallas quoi !


----------



## Boris 41 (25 Mai 2015)

C'est la nouvelle fonction phare de l'Apple Watch : girouette !


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Grave mais pour les manches longues en ete pas top lol J'ai meme pense a des mitaines MDR [emoji13]


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Quelques photos de l'AW black à maillons en 42, quelques cadrans et une comparaison avec une AW inox 38 avec bracelet sport blanc (que j'ai utilisé depuis le 24). Le fond est blanc pour que l'on juge bien de la couleur et que la WB de l'iphone se règle correctement.
> 
> ...




Merci Fabeme pour ces belles photos, tu pourras nous montre l'etat du bracelet et du cadran semaine apres semaine stp ? Ca nous permettra de voir si le revetement DLC tiens ses promesses merci [emoji2]


----------



## Fabeme (25 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Merci Fabeme pour ces belles photos, tu pourras nous montre l'etat du bracelet et du cadran semaine apres semaine stp ? Ca nous permettra de voir si le revetement DLC tiens ses promesses merci [emoji2]



Oui, si tu veux... Je suis aussi curieux de connaitre l'usure de la montre SUR mon MBPr... Je me rappel que je maudissait mon graphiste qui avait une gourmette et qui me bousillait les revêtements alu...


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Ok merci Fabeme c'est adorable [emoji2]


----------



## Fabeme (25 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Ok merci Fabeme c'est adorable [emoji2]


Bon mais par contre à une condition. Tu arrête d'envisager cette horrible Peeble là, avec son bracelet peint à la gouache.


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Oui promis Fabeme c'est clair et cette peinture s'en va au moindre frotement la loose lol


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais pronostiqué telle chose


Non non, c'est moi qui avait fait le bon pronostique.... Allez, quitte ou double: je pari sur une prochaine annulation, et je tente le grand chelem avec la Sony s3... Qui me suit? A combien est la cote?


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Rooooh Moumou lol Bon je pari le prix de ma Watch que je ne changerai plus d'avis [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Rooooh Moumou lol Bon je pari le prix de ma Watch que je ne changerai plus d'avis [emoji6]


Je prend pas les paris aussi haut, j'ai pas les moyens de jeter l'argent par les fenêtres...  meme si je suis persuadé qu'il n'y a pas grand risque...


----------



## KevX94 (25 Mai 2015)

Petit joueur Moumou lol [emoji13]


----------



## Yzelig (26 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Merci Fabeme pour ces belles photos, tu pourras nous montre l'etat du bracelet et du cadran semaine apres semaine stp ? Ca nous permettra de voir si le revetement DLC tiens ses promesses merci [emoji2]


Je suis preneur aussi de ton avis dans le temps Fabeme sur le revêtement du bracelet avec DLC


----------



## Lonneki (26 Mai 2015)

Je reçois la mienne Today.


----------



## Boris 41 (26 Mai 2015)

Déballée ! Superbe, vraiment très bel objet. Par contre le premier constat pour moi, elle est n'est pas totalement noir mais plus gunmetal. Je préfère d'ailleurs.


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2015)

Ça serait intéressant d'avoir une comparaison de vos deux modèles... Pour voir s'il y a vraiment une différence. Vous voulez pas organiser un petit barbeuc ? [emoji1]


----------



## AnthonyWatch (26 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Déballée ! Superbe, vraiment très bel objet. Par contre le premier constat pour moi, elle est n'est pas totalement noir mais plus gunmetal. Je préfère d'ailleurs.



Tu en as de la chance.
En 38 ou 42?


----------



## KevX94 (26 Mai 2015)

Felicitation Lonneki et Boris vous en avez de la chance [emoji2]


----------



## Boris 41 (26 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ça serait intéressant d'avoir une comparaison de vos deux modèles... Pour voir s'il y a vraiment une différence. Vous voulez pas organiser un petit barbeuc ? [emoji1]


On a strictement les même je pense, mais pas la même perception des couleurs. Donc c'est Fabeme qui organise le barbeuc... Forcément c'est le perdant qui régale


----------



## Vanton (26 Mai 2015)

Moi ça m'arrange il est de Toulouse, comme moi !

[emoji1]

Mais plus sérieusement, sur ses photos la montre est vraiment noire...


----------



## Boris 41 (26 Mai 2015)

Sur les photos... Parce que dans la réalité c'est un gris très très très foncé, mais ça fait pas noir pur.

Et ce système d'ajustement, quel pied ! J'ai déjà pu essayer plusieurs façon de régler (nombre de maillons et position) le bracelet, c'est hyper simple et rapide.

Pour le moment, il n'y a que le toc au poignet que j'ai du mal à percevoir. Mais c'est probablement une question d'habitude.


----------



## Fabeme (26 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Moi ça m'arrange il est de Toulouse, comme moi !
> 
> [emoji1]
> 
> Mais plus sérieusement, sur ses photos la montre est vraiment noire...


Nan, trop de vent

Sous certains reflets la montre a un côté gunmetal, mais il y a plusieurs nuances de gunmetal. Là on est vraiment dans la tranche foncée... Le gunmetal n'est là que parce que l'on voit la texture du métal... Non, les photos ne trahissent pas trop justement. 

Watch fight....


----------



## yanakagva (26 Mai 2015)

Des photos des photos svp !!! Je veux passer commande mais j'hesite !!


----------



## Fabeme (26 Mai 2015)

yanakagva a dit:


> Des photos des photos svp !!! Je veux passer commande mais j'hesite !!


J'en avais prises quelques unes sur la page précédente je crois. Les dernières photos montrent les reflets dont parle Boris


----------



## yanakagva (26 Mai 2015)

J'attends les photos de Boris qui montrent qu'elle est pas noire noire  sinon je me tournerais vers la ss


----------



## Fabeme (26 Mai 2015)

yanakagva a dit:


> J'attends les photos de Boris qui montrent qu'elle est pas noire noire  sinon je me tournerais vers la ss


Elle n'est pas noire noire. Le boîtier est très noire mais avec effet miroir. Le bracelet est gris très très très foncé. Regarde la photo où tu as le boîtier et la connexion du bracelet au boîtier. On voit que la couleur est moins prononcée sur le bracelet.

À contrario, pour la Sport, le boîtier est gris foncé, pas du tout effet miroir, le bracelet lui, est mat et bien noire.

C'est soit l'un, soit l'autre 

L'ensemble que forme la maillon est plus noire que la Sport gris sidérale, le boîtier de cette dernière tendant quand même beaucoup vers le gris.


----------



## Boris 41 (26 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> L'ensemble que forme la maillon est plus noire que la Sport gris sidérale, le boîtier de cette dernière tendant quand même beaucoup vers le gris.


D'où le Gris Sidéral pour la Sport et Noir Sidéral pour la SSSB. 

Je suis sur la même longueur d'onde que toi alors, boîtier proche du noir brillant (même si léger écart entre le noir du boîtier et celui de l'écran) et gris très foncé pour le bracelet.


----------



## Yzelig (27 Mai 2015)

yanakagva a dit:


> Des photos des photos svp !!! Je veux passer commande mais j'hesite !!


Je suis dans le même cas, toujours pas passé commande, j'hésite entre SS et la SSB...


----------



## KevX94 (27 Mai 2015)

Nouvelle video unboxing avec éclairage de la Watch de manière a voir les nuances de couleurs [emoji2]


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Mai 2015)

Au niveau autonomie ça va franchement, avec iPhone 6 Plus débranché à 7h et Apple Watch 42mm à 7h30, à 14h30 j'étais à 97%/87% et maintenant je suis à 89%/76 %.

Par contre c'est un peu saoulant, tout le monde la remarque... Pourtant noir c'est plutôt discret,


----------



## AnthonyWatch (27 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Au niveau autonomie ça va franchement, avec iPhone 6 Plus débranché à 7h et Apple Watch 42mm à 7h30, à 14h30 j'étais à 97%/87% et maintenant je suis à 89%/76 %.
> 
> Par contre c'est un peu saoulant, tout le monde la remarque... Pourtant noir c'est plutôt discret,



C'est pour cela qu'il faut miser sur la discrétion avec une 38mm.


----------



## fousfous (27 Mai 2015)

AnthonyWatch a dit:


> C'est pour cela qu'il faut miser sur la discrétion avec une 38mm.


Je vois pas en quoi c'est plus discret 4mm en moins...
Et puis c'est normal, quand on est le premier a avoir un produit de une toute nouvelle catégorie, et encore plus quand c'est du haut de gamme.
Moi aussi j'ai eu ça, on m'a même demandé des démos.


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Mai 2015)

AnthonyWatch a dit:


> C'est pour cela qu'il faut miser sur la discrétion avec une 38mm.


N'importe quoi ! Tu as vu où que je parlais de la taille de la montre en le rapprochant du fait que tout le monde la remarquait ? C'est une ineptie de rapprocher ça de la taille de la montre. D'une part parce que la différence entre les deux taille est minime, d'autre part parce que sur mon poignet la 42mm est à la bonne taille alors que la 38 aurait été trop petite.


----------



## Argeuh (28 Mai 2015)

http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015/05/revue-de-tests-la-pebble-time-peine-convaincre-91385

Tu la veux encore?


----------



## fousfous (28 Mai 2015)

Argeuh a dit:


> http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015/05/revue-de-tests-la-pebble-time-peine-convaincre-91385
> 
> Tu la veux encore?


Bah en fait c'est pas compliqué, la pebble fait penser à un jouet pour enfant à 10€...


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

Je comprends qu'elle titille les geeks avec son côté rétro gaming... Mais faut avouer que le design, mon dieu... [emoji33] Elle a un capital sympathie, mais ça s'arrête là


----------



## fousfous (28 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je comprends qu'elle titille les geeks avec son côté rétro gaming... Mais faut avouer que le design, mon dieu... [emoji33] Elle a un capital sympathie, mais ça s'arrête là


En tant que geek je préfère largement un design futuriste SF


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

Disons qu'il y a aussi le côté bidouille, qui doit séduire pas mal de monde. Ça fait penser aux débuts de l'informatique


----------



## fousfous (28 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Disons qu'il y a aussi le côté bidouille, qui doit séduire pas mal de monde. Ça fait penser aux débuts de l'informatique


Bah justement les débuts c'était pas glorieux...


----------



## Vanton (28 Mai 2015)

Ça parle à un certain public.


----------



## Fabeme (28 Mai 2015)

C'était génial les débuts, mais bon on faisait pas grand chose et on faisait que ça. C'est vachement mieux maintenant, mais on perd en contrôle. Pour certains dont moi, c'est acceptable.


----------



## KevX94 (28 Mai 2015)

Reception de mon financement et envoi ce jour des divers papiers justificatifs [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (28 Mai 2015)




----------



## fousfous (28 Mai 2015)

C'est vrai que ça donne envie, même si je n'aime pas les bracelets en métal ^^


----------



## KevX94 (28 Mai 2015)

Oui fousfous sa donne grave envi et je ne regrette absolument pas mon choix de ce modèle [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (28 Mai 2015)

Mon bracelet sport noir sidéral est expédié cool et demain je dois recevoir la coque de protection (afin de faire passe ma sublime Watch pour une sport gris sidéral dans le métro ou les lieux craignos lol) et bientôt le stand pour la positionne de manière confortable pendant la charge [emoji2]

Et pour finir dans 5 a 6 semaines mon Apple Watch Space Black Stainless Steel a maillon sera enfin sur mon poignet [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (28 Mai 2015)

Argeuh a dit:


> http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015/05/revue-de-tests-la-pebble-time-peine-convaincre-91385
> 
> Tu la veux encore?



La c'est clair que je suis refroidit lol

Mais pour patiente le temps que ma Watch arrive d'ici juillet je dois recevoir ma Pebble Steel Noir Mate a maillon [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2015)

Je suis vraiment pas fan du noir en temps normal mais faut bien avouer qu'elle est superbe...


----------



## Monsieurte (29 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Mon bracelet sport noir sidéral est expédié cool et demain je dois recevoir la coque de protection (afin de faire passe ma sublime Watch pour une sport gris sidéral dans le métro ou les lieux craignos lol) et bientôt le stand pour la positionne de manière confortable pendant la charge [emoji2]
> 
> Et pour finir dans 5 a 6 semaines mon Apple Watch Space Black Stainless Steel a maillon sera enfin sur mon poignet [emoji6]



Dépenser 1200€ dans une montre pour la cacher dans un boîtier moche en plastique ça t'embêtes pas un peu ? Personnellement je pourrais pas, dans les coins qui craignent, il suffit de ne pas l'exhiber, une fois qu'elle sera à ton moitié je doute que quelqu'un puisse te l'enlever à l'arracher sans que tu t'en aperçoive et que donc, tu puisses réagir.


----------



## KevX94 (29 Mai 2015)

Non ca me derange pas Monsieurte et puis  le cache s'enleve rapidement c'est un clip [emoji6]


----------



## Fabeme (29 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je suis vraiment pas fan du noir en temps normal mais faut bien avouer qu'elle est superbe...



C'est sûrement quand même l'un des plus beau modèle à mon sens. Les autres sont très beau, la boucle moderne très mignonne, la milanaise aussi, mais celle là est superbe par le design des maillons et ce noir de toute beauté avec ses reflets...

Sans partie prit hein. 

Elle fait plus classe que la version or pour moi. (Même si la or rose là...)


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2015)

J'ai été très déçu par les modèles Edition en vrai... La couleur est intense et j'ai trouvé ça très moche... Je dois pas être assez bling bling.


----------



## fousfous (29 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> J'ai été très déçu par les modèles Edition en vrai... La couleur est intense et j'ai trouvé ça très moche... Je dois pas être assez bling bling.


Bah ça dépend, à la base tu aimes la couleur or ou pas?
Personnellement je trouve que c'est moche aussi (pareil pour la version inox mais ça n'engage que moi)


----------



## Vanton (29 Mai 2015)

La version inox me plait. J'aime bien son aspect très brillant. Ça lui donne un côté précieux et un brin rétro qui me séduisent. 

Même si à mesure qu'approche la fin de mes 14j de rétraction j'angoisse un peu à l'idée de la garder... Mais c'est lié au prix, pas au matériau. 

L'or, je n'en ai jamais porté je crois. Je m'étais jamais trop posé la question de savoir si ça me plaisait... En tout cas sur les visuels d'Apple ça ne me choquait pas. 

Mais en vrai, sous l'éclairage de la vitrine à l'Apple Store, je l'ai trouvé très different. Bien moins discret. La couleur était particulièrement soutenue, et voyante... Ça ne m'a pas du tout plu.


----------



## canna03 (29 Mai 2015)

j'ai quelques bijoux en or ,une gourmette en or ,ma foi une montre en or ça irait bien avec tout ça ...si on me l'offrait ( je suis une femme ,hi hi ) ,donc je me contente de la watch inox et depus hier ,j'ai jeté aux orties ( dans un tiroir ) l'horrible bracelet en plastique blanc ,que je ne supporte plus trop depuis un mois ,et j'ai le bracelet milanais qui lui se fait totalement oublier au poignet :comme mes autres montres .Je trouve le noir superbe ,pour un homme .


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Non ca me derange pas Monsieurte et puis  le cache s'enleve rapidement c'est un clip [emoji6]


Je suis d'accord avec les remarques précédentes... Dépenser autant pour le design, et le rendre invisible... C'est presque psy à ce niveau...


----------



## Fabeme (29 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec les remarques précédentes... Dépenser autant pour le design, et le rendre invisible... C'est presque psy à ce niveau...


Ça va pas recommencer


----------



## KevX94 (29 Mai 2015)

Il me cherche le Moumou [emoji6]


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je suis vraiment pas fan du noir en temps normal mais faut bien avouer qu'elle est superbe...


Pareil, je n'aime pas le noir. Mon métier m'oblige à m'habiller ; pour les pantalons, les vestes, les chaussures c'est marron, marine, anthracite... mais jamais noir ! L'iPhone, j'ai eu tous les modèles depuis le premier mais à part le 4 sorti largement après en blanc et le 5 dont le côté ardoise me plaisait beaucoup, j'ai toujours pris blanc ou or. Et alors que pour l'or réel je ne porte que du blanc, le modèle inox de la Watch ne m'attire pas beaucoup. Cette version noir est vraiment superbe.

Son seul défaut est probablement de mal s'adapter avec les autres modèles de bracelets.


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

Après elle va avec le bracelet Sport noir... Je suppose qu'avoir une combinaison sport et une plus raffinée doit suffire à couvrir l'essentiel des besoins


----------



## adixya (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec les remarques précédentes... Dépenser autant pour le design, et le rendre invisible... C'est presque psy à ce niveau...


Le psy, ce serait plutôt pour toi, on dirait que kev a dépensé TON argent pour le coup, vu l'obsession que tu fais sur son achat. Ça s'appelle une projection.


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

Calmez vous rohhh ! [emoji4] Y a pas mort d'homme. Ces deux là ne sont jamais d'accord certes, mais ça n'a rien de grave.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec les remarques précédentes... Dépenser autant pour le design, et le rendre invisible... C'est presque psy à ce niveau...


Bon, ça m'a gonflé de relire pour la 1 milliardième de fois ce genre de message émanant de toi, je l'ai signalé histoire que ça soit fait.



Fabeme a dit:


> Ça va pas recommencer


On va essayer que non



KevX94 a dit:


> Il me cherche le Moumou [emoji6]


Tout à fait, laisse pisser !



adixya a dit:


> Le psy, ce serait plutôt pour toi, on dirait que kev a dépensé TON argent pour le coup, vu l'obsession que tu fais sur son achat. Ça s'appelle une projection.


Idem, laisse pisser, depuis que je suis sur MacG j'en ai croisés des gens relou mais là on s'approche de la palme


Pour en revenir au SUJET, voici une photo d'un journaliste bien connu qui me suit mutuellement sur Twitter


----------



## Argeuh (30 Mai 2015)

Ouch.
Je le pensais costaud le maillon noir


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Mai 2015)

On va assister à un énième retournement de veste de KevX94 ! 

Je blague... C'est inquiétant effectivement. Après faut voir comment c'est arrivé ! 

Par contre certains sont très mal placés pour jouer les donneurs de leçons. Quand on se permet d'insulter les autres parce qu'ils sont chez un opérateur mobile... C'est encore moins compréhensible quand il s'agit de défendre des opérateurs condamnés pour cartel économique !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> On va assister à un énième retournement de veste de KevX94 !



Je suis celui qui a misé dessus!


----------



## fousfous (30 Mai 2015)

Argeuh a dit:


> Ouch.
> Je le pensais costaud le maillon noir


Déjà je doutais que le revêtement du maillon soit fait au DLC et ensuite il suffit de taper n'importe quel objet en métal pour que ça marque (plus ou moins violemment), vous allez comprendre quand que rien n'est indestructible?


----------



## Argeuh (30 Mai 2015)

C'est bien agressif comme ton...
J'ai des montres en metal et sapphire depuis des années, je suis au courant merci.


----------



## fousfous (30 Mai 2015)

Argeuh a dit:


> C'est bien agressif comme ton...
> J'ai des montres en metal et sapphire depuis des années, je suis au courant merci.


Bah pourtant ton commentaire...
Parce que les gens qui pensent que parce que c'est Apple qui le fait ça doit être indestructible il y en a marre... Et j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas grand monde qui comprend ce que sont les lois de la physique... Enfin en France ça m'étonne pas remarque...


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Par contre certains sont très mal placés pour jouer les donneurs de leçons. Quand on se permet d'insulter les autres parce qu'ils sont chez un opérateur mobile... C'est encore moins compréhensible quand il s'agit de défendre des opérateurs condamnés pour cartel économique !



C'est moi que ça vise ça... ? Dis le clairement si c'est le cas, ça fait un peu trop sournois là... [emoji57]

Pour en revenir au bracelet, c'est le noir ça vous êtes sûrs ? Il est plus clair que sur d'autres photos... Ça n'est pas plutôt un inox surexposé au flash ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Et j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas grand monde qui comprend ce que sont les lois de la physique... Enfin en France ça m'étonne pas remarque...


Je suis de ton avis aussi... Mais ce n'est pas le débat ici non?


----------



## Fabeme (30 Mai 2015)

Perso il me semble avoir vu cette photo avec ces rayures concernant la version Inox, pas celle avec le revêtement DLC. 

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas de rayure à déplorer. Une petite frayeur il y a quelques jours, partie en frottant un peu.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Perso il me semble avoir vu cette photo avec ces rayures concernant la version Inox, pas celle avec le revêtement DLC.
> 
> Pour l'instant je n'ai pas de rayure à déplorer. Une petite frayeur il y a quelques jours, partie en frottant un peu.



Ce genre d'accident peux hélas arriver


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> C'est moi que ça vise ça... ? Dis le clairement si c'est le cas, ça fait un peu trop sournois là... [emoji57]
> 
> Pour en revenir au bracelet, c'est le noir ça vous êtes sûrs ? Il est plus clair que sur d'autres photos... Ça n'est pas plutôt un inox surexposé au flash ?


C'est ce que j'ai pensé aussi en voyant la photo, on dirait la version inox sans DLC. Avec flash, la SSSB donne un effet beaucoup plus bleuté que ça.

Pour l'opérateur mobile, non je ne pensait pas à toi. Je ne me souviens pas t'avoir vu insulter les gens ici ou en comm de MacG parce qu'ils sont chez Free. Mais y en a un plus haut qui ne s'est pas gêné cette semaine... Ceci dit qui que ce soit, c'est ridicule et mal venu surtout quand ça concerne des biens de consommations dont on est soit même dépendant auprès de sociétés multirécidivistes.


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

J'ai pas toujours été tendre dans les débats sur Free... D'où ma question. Parfois on s'emporte, faut bien avouer.

Bon pour en revenir au sujet, il est argent ou noir sidéral ce bracelet ? [emoji57] Macuserman tu as pu le contacter ce proche journaliste ?


----------



## Fabeme (30 Mai 2015)

Vaaaala, il me semblait bien aussi... http://portail.free.fr/tech-web/hig...ayures-sur-les-bracelets-des-apple-watch.html


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Mai 2015)

C'est bien le gris, fausse alerte


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Donc je n'annulerai pas ma commande merci Fabeme et n'oubli pas une photo chaque semaine que l'on vois comment se comporte ton bracelet niveau rayures... Quand a moi j'ai recu mon bracelet sport noir sideral ainsi que la protection noir mate hier... Sa avance petit a petit [emoji2]


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

De toute façon c'est pas un truc blindé... Même la noire s'abîmera avec le temps. 

Et Apple ne nous aide pas avec les arrêtés tranchantes de ses MacBook... [emoji57]


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Oui je sais bien Vanton mais je demande juste que le bracelet ne se raye pas au moindre contact comme la version de base [emoji6]


----------



## Argeuh (30 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> C'est bien le gris, fausse alerte



Ah oui? Je ne sais pas :s
Il a pourtant bien une grise au poignet ce journaliste quand il parle.


----------



## Yzelig (30 Mai 2015)

Malheureux! Comment nous faire peur ! KevX94 a failli faire un infarctus... Lol.

Le pire c'est que j'ai posté la vidéo sur l'autre sujet, sans faire le lien avec cette photo qui se trouve dans la video... 

C'est bien l'argenté et non la noire


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Grave Yzelig [emoji6]


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Donc je n'annulerai pas ma commande merci Fabeme et n'oubli pas une photo chaque semaine que l'on vois comment se comporte ton bracelet niveau rayures... Quand a moi j'ai recu mon bracelet sport noir sideral ainsi que la protection noir mate hier... Sa avance petit a petit [emoji2]



Une photo de la protection sa m'intéresse [emoji6]


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Mai 2015)

Argeuh a dit:


> Ah oui? Je ne sais pas :s
> Il a pourtant bien une grise au poignet ce journaliste quand il parle.


Oui une grise, pas une noir. Et les différentes photos qu'il affiche durant l'émission sont celles de la grise uniquement. Pour le moment pas encore de retour de griffes sur la noir.


----------



## mpowder (30 Mai 2015)

Personne a vu passer des photos ou vidéo de rayures au niveau des boîtiers alu ?
Surtout le gris sidéral ça m intéresse


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Mai 2015)

L'alu ça sera plus les chocs que les rayures, mais quand ça va arriver ça sera pire ! Un coup dans l'alu c'est irrécupérable...


----------



## mpowder (30 Mai 2015)

Et après un choc ça reste gris ?
C est une sur couche le gris ?


----------



## Argeuh (30 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Oui une grise, pas une noir. Et les différentes photos qu'il affiche durant l'émission sont celles de la grise uniquement. Pour le moment pas encore de retour de griffes sur la noir.



Non mais regarde son poignet quand il est sur le plateau, c'est une noire! Je voulais dire noir j'ai dit gris, mais c'est clairement une noire à son poignet aucun doute possible.


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Mai 2015)

C'est pas une Apple Watch qu'il a au poignet sur le plateau 

Le gris reste gris pour la Argent. Pour la Gris Sidéral ça fera des écailles comme sur iPhone.


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Une photo de la protection sa m'intéresse [emoji6]



Voici 2 photos : coque et boite [emoji2]

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=258164image250.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=987253image645.jpg


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Voici 2 photos : coque et boite [emoji2]
> 
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=258164image250.jpg
> 
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=987253image645.jpg


Nickel merci justement c'est ce modèle que j'avais repéré tu la eu sur Amazon ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Quitte à mettre une verrue sur la Watch, moi j'aurai plutôt pris celle-ci, plus discrète: Coque Apple Watch 42 mm, Spigen[emoji768] [Ultra-Fine] Coque Fine Apple Watch... http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00UVSNKWQ/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_mNEAvb0P8S3CQ
http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00UVSNKWQ/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_mNEAvb0P8S3CQ

En plus le silicone gel me paraît moins traumatisant pour la mise en place sur la montre (souple).


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Mai 2015)

Sauf que ça n'était pas le but, là il s'agit de la cacher.


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Quitte à mettre une verrue sur la Watch, moi j'aurai plutôt pris celle-ci, plus discrète: Coque Apple Watch 42 mm, Spigen[emoji768] [Ultra-Fine] Coque Fine Apple Watch... http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00UVSNKWQ/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_mNEAvb0P8S3CQ
> http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00UVSNKWQ/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_mNEAvb0P8S3CQ
> 
> En plus le silicone gel me paraît moins traumatisant pour la mise en place sur la montre (souple).



Oui mais il faut tout démonter pour l'enlever et moi je veut juste une coque pour quand je suis au boulot


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Mai 2015)

Pour moi ça sera aussi une Spigen, mais la Tough Armor (comme pour mon iPhone 6 Plus) uniquement pour quand il y aura risque de coups pour ma Watch.


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Je l'al achete sur un site allemand avec les frais de port j'en ai eu pour 19€


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Pour moi ça sera aussi une Spigen, mais la Tough Armor (comme pour mon iPhone 6 Plus) uniquement pour quand il y aura risque de coups pour ma Watch.



Oui je l'ai vue aussi en plus il y a une protection pour l'écran


----------



## Boris 41 (30 Mai 2015)

Oui et pas besoin de tout démonter.


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Je l'al achete sur un site allemand avec les frais de port j'en ai eu pour 19€


Tu aurais un lien ? Stp


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Oui et pas besoin de tout démonter.


Tu es sur il faut pas enlever les 2 bracelet ?


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Et j'ai reçu ma Pebble Steel ce matin aussi j'ai revendu ma Pebble et acheté la Steel en attendant ma Watch qui doit arrive qu'en juillet... 3 jours sans montre connectée et j'étais perdu lol Elle est en acier et donc pese son poid mais elle fera bien l'affaire en attendant [emoji2]

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=335682image969.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=252873image646.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=750814image830.jpg


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Non on clipse la coque sur le boitier de la Watch [emoji6]

Voici le lien : http://m.arktis.de/spigen-apple-watch-case-thin-fit-42-mm-schwarz/


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Non on clipse la coque sur le boitier de la Watch [emoji6]
> 
> Voici le lien : http://m.arktis.de/spigen-apple-watch-case-thin-fit-42-mm-schwarz/



Merci [emoji106] [emoji6]


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

Voilà c'est commandé tu as attendu longtemps ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Sympa la peeble steel... Très jolie!


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

En 3-4 jours tu devrais le recevoir, moi commande mardi dernier et recu hier [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Sympa la peeble steel... Très jolie!



Moumou c'est de l'ironie je commence a te connaître... Mais c'est pas grave c'est de la taquinerie et ca me derange pas au contraire (mon cote SM??? lol).

Au fait quand tu auras le temps je suis toujours interresse par un article sur le DLC [emoji6]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Moumou c'est de l'ironie je commence a te connaître... Mais c'est pas grave c'est de la taquinerie et ca me derange pas au contraire (mon cote SM??? lol).
> 
> Au fait quand tu auras le temps je suis toujours interresse par un article sur le DLC [emoji6]


En plus non, je la trouve vraiment jolie... Aucune ironie, je ne pensais pas que le rendu serai aussi réussi... J'aime bien le bracelet a maillon métal, c'est assez classe, et le choix de l'écran e-ink est plutôt bien choisi pour l'autonomie... Même si ça n'est pas aussi beau que la Apple, ça permet une autonomie top...

Bref, à un moment j'hesitai a en prendre une... Peut être pour ma femme pour  lui faire tester le concept de la montre connectée auquel elle n'accroche pas plus que ça...


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Ah ok autant pour moi Moumou desole mais en effet elle est pas mal et l'ecran e-link a la lumière ou au soleil est tres tres lisible et l'autonomie y a pas mieux pour une montre connectée en effet [emoji2]


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

C'est vrai qu'elle est belle mais l'écran e-link j'accroche pas du tout


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

C'est spécial niveau résolution c'est pas du Oled c'est sur mais pour la visibilité en pleine lumière c'est vraiment le top [emoji2]


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

Je sais pas si tu as vu le dock pour la watch de chez spigen il est pas mal et pas cher


----------



## Macuserman (30 Mai 2015)

Elle est belle ?? Je la trouve atroce.


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

Oui pas mal le 2ème moi j'ai pris le spigen on verras bien


----------



## Fabeme (30 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Oui j'ai vu mais moi je me suis commandé celui la http://www.elevationlab.com/products/night-stand mais au final je vais annule pour ce dock la http://www.lesnumeriques.com/access...ort-a-induction-pour-montre-apple-n42531.html il est trop top [emoji2]


J'ai un peu peur que le support de l'HiRise sur un bracelet métallique ce ne soit pas une bonne idée. Regarde sur la photo combien il touche le support sur le bas de la petite encoche qui sert à passer le bracelet. Imagine que tu vas répéter cette opération métal contre métal tous les jours... Je préfère largement le premier à ce niveau même si il est moins cool.

Si tu garde le HiRise, pense à mettre une espace de scotch ou un bout de plastique sur le bas de l'encoche...


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> J'ai un peu peur que le support de l'HiRise sur un bracelet métallique ce ne soit pas une bonne idée. Regarde sur la photo combien il touche le support sur le bas de la petite encoche qui sert à passer le bracelet. Imagine que tu vas répéter cette opération métal contre métal tous les jours... Je préfère largement le premier à ce niveau même si il est moins cool.
> 
> Si tu garde le HiRise, pense à mettre une espace de scotch ou un bout de plastique sur le bas de l'encoche...



Je pense que le blanc c'est du plastique autour de l'encoche


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Il y a du silicone pour protege la montre lors de la charge


----------



## Pitabulla (30 Mai 2015)

Pas mal le hirise, effectivement! Qqun connaît un dock qui accueille à la fois l'iPhone et l Apple Watch ??


----------



## Fabeme (30 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Il y a du silicone pour protege la montre lors de la charge


Silly me... J'avais mal vu !


----------



## KevX94 (30 Mai 2015)

Pas de mal Fabeme [emoji6]


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

Pitabulla a dit:


> Pas mal le hirise, effectivement! Qqun connaît un dock qui accueille à la fois l'iPhone et l Apple Watch ??


Il y a celui là qui est vraiment pas mal mais c'est un projet indiegogo 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nudock-apple-watch-iphone-docking-station


----------



## Doowii (30 Mai 2015)

Pitabulla a dit:


> Pas mal le hirise, effectivement! Qqun connaît un dock qui accueille à la fois l'iPhone et l Apple Watch ??



Il y a le Nudock qui fait les 2 il y a même une batterie externe et il fait lampe


----------



## Macuserman (30 Mai 2015)

J'ai acheté le HiRise récemment en promotion sur Amazon 22€ au lieu de 60€ habituellement. C'est en effet du silicone qui vient se clipser dans les tiges métalliques. L'iPhone (6+ dans mon cas) ne touche pas de métal, l'iPad non plus ! 
Et tu peux le régler en profondeur pour qu'il s'adapte à une éventuelle coque !


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

Ah oui? Tu as le lien Amazon ? Car a ce prix c'est cadeau [emoji2]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Mai 2015)

Moi j'hésite à commander celui-ci, mais j'ai peur de la finition: http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32356800651.html


----------



## Macuserman (31 Mai 2015)

Petit rappel: il faut absolument que vous sachiez que ce genre de dock COUPE EN DEUX le câble de recharge. Tous sans distinction font faire un angle droit au câble. Donc ne soyez pas surpris si un jour il meurt de manière inexpliquée: ouvrez le cache du dock et vous comprendrez !


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Mai 2015)

Pas celui de Nomad qui j'attends toujours.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Mai 2015)

Normalement le fabricant doit respecter le rayon de courbure mini du câble...


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Moi j'hésite à commander celui-ci, mais j'ai peur de la finition: http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32356800651.html



En effet il est intéressant ce dock j'aime bien et j'ai un ipad mini en plus de mon iphone 6 plus... Mais on vois pas bien pour les divers cables de charge on fait comment ???


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Mai 2015)

Je l'ai vu en marque pas blanche ailleurs, beaucoup plus cher et les câbles ont l'air bien gérés... Je pense qu'ils viennent du même endroit (la même usine en Chine) et que ceux vendus sur aliexpress sont des "surplus de la chaîne"


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

Ah ok tu vas craqué ? Ou plutôt attendre un test de ce dock ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Mai 2015)

J'hésite encore... Mais je pense que ça ne sera pas pour longtemps...


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

Par contre je viens de regarde sur leur site et on vois bien que la montre est en contact direct avec l'alu du dock donc pas de protection contre les éventuelles rayures lors de la charge pas glop [emoji17]


----------



## Yzelig (31 Mai 2015)

Commandé !!!


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

Tu as commandé quel modèle Yzelig


----------



## Yzelig (31 Mai 2015)

La Pebble steel Matte Black avec le traitement DLC.


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

Y a pas de traitement DLC sur la Pebble Steel Matte Black [emoji6]


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Mai 2015)

Y en a qui rêvent... À moins de 200 euros la SmartWatch un traitement DLC ça serait plus que douteux.


----------



## Yzelig (31 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Y a pas de traitement DLC sur la Pebble Steel Matte Black [emoji6]





Boris 41 a dit:


> Y en a qui rêvent... À moins de 200 euros la SmartWatch un traitement DLC ça serait plus que douteux.



Comment ca ?
Puisque c'est ca ! J'annule de suite ma commande de suite !!!


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2015)

La Pebble a juste une peinture basique. Qui apparemment saute facilement à l'usage


----------



## Yzelig (31 Mai 2015)

Ca y ai ! J'ai annulé la peebbblle ( j'ai déjà oublié comment ça s'écrit...) je suis tellement déçue

Et je viens de commander la Watch SSB en 42 !!! Avec Date Limite de Consommation

Livraison en juillet... L'attente vas être longue maintenant...


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Mai 2015)

C'est le topic de retournements de veste ici !

Annuler une montre à 200 € pour passer à une montre à 1 250 €... Y a qu'Apple pour provoquer de tels décisions


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Ca y ai ! J'ai annulé la peebbblle ( j'ai déjà oublié comment ça s'écrit...) je suis tellement déçue
> 
> Et je viens de commander la Watch SSB en 42 !!! Avec Date Limite de Consommation
> 
> Livraison en juillet... L'attente vas être longue maintenant...



Watch SSB ?


----------



## Boris 41 (31 Mai 2015)

SSSB = Stainless Steel Space Black = Acier Inoxydable Noir Sidéral (avec bracelet à maillons)


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Ah Ok ben ça fait une sacré différence de budget [emoji38]


----------



## Yzelig (31 Mai 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> C'est le topic de retournements de veste ici !
> 
> Annuler une montre à 200 € pour passer à une montre à 1 250 €... Y a qu'Apple pour provoquer de tels décisions



Apple c'est plus fort que toi !

Bon allez trêve de plaisanterie, j'ai jamais commandé de Pebble. 
Je voulais faire marcher KevX94... Mais ca a pas trop pris...
Une petite intervention de moumou aurait été marrante aussi... Lol

Sans rancune KevX94... mais je suis pas très fan de la pebble, mais j'ai bien pris la SSSB comme toi Et j'espère qu'on a fait le bon choix et qu'on la rayera pas trop


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

T'inquiète Yzelig tu m'as bien fait rire lol
Et en effet on a fait le bon choix car aucuns retours de constat de rayures pour ce modèle sa sent bon [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

Et pour la Pebble Steel ce week end elle a fait sensation avec mes amis et dans ma famille aujourd'hui [emoji6]


----------



## Yzelig (31 Mai 2015)

J'en doute pas ! mais je suis sur que tu feras plus sensation avec la Watch


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2015)

Bonne ou mauvaise sensation ? [emoji57]


----------



## Yzelig (31 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Bonne ou mauvaise sensation ? [emoji57]



Bonne bien sur!


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2015)

Ah mince c'était destiné à KevX94, pas à toi Yzelig ! [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

Oui Vanton une bonne bien-sûr mais avec mon Apple Watch ils le seront encore plus [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (31 Mai 2015)

Voici une nouvelle video sur les meilleurs applis et le tout presente sur la plus belle des Apple Watch [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (1 Juin 2015)

Test de l'Apple Watch Space Black Stainless Steel, sa couleur, son bracelet a maillon ainsi que d'autres bracelets [emoji2]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2015)

Le gars sur la video est un phénomène... Un ado américain au milieu de ces jouets... Rien que pour ça j'ai beaucoup rigolé...


----------



## KevX94 (1 Juin 2015)

Oui j'avoue en effet et a la fin il n'ose pas brutalise son bébé lol


----------



## Yzelig (1 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Le gars sur la video est un phénomène... Un ado américain au milieu de ces jouets... Rien que pour ça j'ai beaucoup rigolé...



C'est clair...sur le coup, J'aimerais bien avoir une piece avec tous ses joujoux..


----------



## KevX94 (1 Juin 2015)

Support de recharge Apple Watch Spigen S330 Aluminium commandé réception dans quelques jours [emoji2]

Et voici une video de présentation de ce dock et c'est une femme qui fait la demo sa change un peu de féminité ici ne ferra pas de mal bien au contraire [emoji6]


----------



## Doowii (1 Juin 2015)

Je le reçoit mercredi moi [emoji4]


----------



## Argeuh (2 Juin 2015)

Reçu aujourd'hui, il fait le boulot et a un design sympa.


----------



## Youss06 (2 Juin 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Je le reçoit mercredi moi [emoji4]



 Pour avoir une idée tu l'as commandé le 10 à quelle heure ?


----------



## Doowii (2 Juin 2015)

Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui pour finir et je l'ai commandé le 28 mai


----------



## KevX94 (2 Juin 2015)

Proposition de financement accepte sur 24 mois et livraison de la Watch entre le 6 et 18 juillet... L'attente va etre longue mais heureusement j'ai ma Pebble Steel Noir Mate pour patiente [emoji6]


----------



## Doowii (2 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Proposition de financement accepte sur 24 mois et livraison de la Watch entre le 6 et 18 juillet... L'attente va etre longue mais heureusement j'ai ma Pebble Steel Noir Mate pour patiente [emoji6]



Avec un peux de chance les délais réduiront.


----------



## KevX94 (2 Juin 2015)

J'espère sa serait top [emoji2]


----------



## Youss06 (2 Juin 2015)

Doowii a dit:


> Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui pour finir et je l'ai commandé le 28 mai


Rassure moi c est pas le modele a maillon noir que tu as commandé le 28 mai ?


----------



## Nerisson78 (2 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous. 
Je suis à la recherche de maillons supplémentaires pour mon aw Space Gray 42mm (réception début juillet)
J'ai démarré un post a ce sujet. 
Merci


----------



## KevX94 (2 Juin 2015)

Livraison passe entre le 13 et 20 juillet grrrrr [emoji35]


----------



## Nerisson78 (2 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Livraison passe entre le 13 et 20 juillet grrrrr [emoji35]


----------



## Nerisson78 (2 Juin 2015)

Désolé...
Pour moi pas de changement entre le 7 et le 15/07.


----------



## Vanton (2 Juin 2015)

Nerisson78 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Je suis à la recherche de maillons supplémentaires pour mon aw Space Gray 42mm (réception début juillet)
> J'ai démarré un post a ce sujet.
> Merci


Space Black ! [emoji6]


----------



## Doowii (2 Juin 2015)

Youss06 a dit:


> Rassure moi c est pas le modele a maillon noir que tu as commandé le 28 mai ?



Non mdr , c'est le dock Spigen


----------



## Boris 41 (2 Juin 2015)

Nerisson78 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Je suis à la recherche de maillons supplémentaires pour mon aw Space Gray 42mm (réception début juillet)
> J'ai démarré un post a ce sujet.
> Merci


Pour les maillons supplémentaires je pense qu'il faut que tu voie directement avec Apple pour le moment. Je doute qu'on en trouve très rapidement sur les marchés parallèles.


----------



## Nerisson78 (2 Juin 2015)

Bein voilà... J'ai déjà demandé dans un applestore, et ils ne savent toujours pas s'il y aura de la pièces détachées (maillons/fermoir/etc...) en vente aux détails.


----------



## Monsieurte (2 Juin 2015)

Nerisson78 a dit:


> Bein voilà... J'ai déjà demandé dans un applestore, et ils ne savent toujours pas s'il y aura de la pièces détachées (maillons/fermoir/etc...) en vente aux détails.



Essaye de contacter le SAV par téléphone. Je ne sais pas s'ils auront une réponse mais c'est le meilleur moyen de faire remonter un avis. 
Je pense qu'Apple a prévu ce genre de scénario mais que vu la difficulté dans les livraisons (encore plus sur ton modèle) ils ne l'ont pas encore appliqué. 

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## KevX94 (2 Juin 2015)

Nouvelle video d'unboxing de ce modele et oui sa aide a patiente et met l'eau a la bouche aussi looool [emoji13]

Au fait Vanton il y a le bracelet boudin cuir bleu dans cette video qui va tres bien avec ce modele [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (2 Juin 2015)

Je reste toujours assez dubitatif concernant le passant argenté avec cette montre noire... Mais le bleu en lui même passe bien avec le noir en effet. 

Par contre le bleu paraît plus clair que celui que j'ai essayé en Apple Store... J'ai reçu le mien aujourd'hui à Toulouse mais je ne rentre que demain soir et je ne pourrai le réceptionner que jeudi... J'espère qu'il sera plus proche de celui que j'ai vu en store que de celui là.

Par contre j'ai acheté un bracelet Spot blanc d'occasion qui lui est arrivé aujourd'hui !


----------



## Yzelig (3 Juin 2015)

C'est quoi l'écran "atrás" qu'on voit à plusieurs reprises dans la video? A 4:47 et vers la fin?


----------



## Vanton (3 Juin 2015)

C'est l'écran de jumelage de la montre. Tu dois le montrer à la caméra de ton iphone. Et les particules sur la montre se mettent en mouvement pour former un motif géométrique.

http://www.imore.com/sites/imore.co...15/05/screens-pairing-setup.jpg?itok=KiSErxxw


----------



## KevX94 (3 Juin 2015)

Oui en effet dommage pour le passant argente qui aurait pu etre comme le clou du bracelet sport gris sideral mais il faut dire qu' Apple a deja beaucoup de bracelets avec du choix a gerer sa viendra peut etre par la suite avec une gamme specifique pour ce modele... Pour le moment j'ai juste pris un bracelet sport noir sideral de mon cote [emoji6]


----------



## Boris 41 (3 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Nouvelle video d'unboxing de ce modele et oui sa aide a patiente et met l'eau a la bouche aussi looool [emoji13]
> 
> Au fait Vanton il y a le bracelet boudin cuir bleu dans cette video qui va tres bien avec ce modele [emoji6]


Merci pour la vidéo, le cuir boudins bleu est justement celui que je veux ajouter à mes maillons noir et sport bleu 

Pour le passant argenté, on ne le voit pas beaucoup une fois la montre sur le poignet. Mais effectivement ça aurait été mieux sans.


----------



## KevX94 (3 Juin 2015)

De rien Boris 41 [emoji6]

Au fait tu pourrais me montre ce que donne le sport bleu avec ta montre stp ?


----------



## fousfous (3 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je reste toujours assez dubitatif concernant le passant argenté avec cette montre noire... Mais le bleu en lui même passe bien avec le noir en effet.


Bof je vois pas le problème à avoir un passant argenté, c'est pas comme si c'était au niveau de l'attache non plus.


----------



## Vanton (3 Juin 2015)

Perso je suis assez perfectionniste et ça me déplaît... 

Si Apple propose deux bracelets noirs, un avec un clou argent et l'autre avec un clou gris sideral, ce n'est pas un hasard... [emoji57] c'est qu'il y a un perfectionniste chez eux qui a jugé ça préférable également


----------



## fousfous (3 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Perso je suis assez perfectionniste et ça me déplaît...
> 
> Si Apple propose deux bracelets noirs, un avec un clou argent et l'autre avec un clou gris sideral, ce n'est pas un hasard... [emoji57] c'est qu'il y a un perfectionniste chez eux qui a jugé ça préférable également


Moi aussi mais la ça me gêne pas  Par exemple avec ma sport argent si j'ai un bracelet noir je prendrais avec le clou noir aussi


----------



## Vanton (3 Juin 2015)

Disons que le clou argent sur le bracelet blanc et le clou gris sidéral sur le bracelet noir sont ton sur ton. À la limite on peut les voir comme un tout et les associer indifféremment avec le boîtier de son choix.


Mais c'est plus compliqué pour les autres bracelets Sport et les bracelets du modèle inox


----------



## Fabeme (3 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un peu en retard, j'ai aussi un vrai travail avec une vrai vie dedans 

Certains membres qui changent parfois d'avis m'ont demandé de mettre quelques photos du bracelet après une petite semaine d'utilisation... ça fait une 10zaine de jours maintenant. RAS pour l'instant. Parfois une rayure apparait, mais il s'agit en fait du dépôt de l'objet qui a rayé la Watch, on frotte, ça disparait.


----------



## KevX94 (3 Juin 2015)

Nickel merci Fabeme en effet pas de rayures donc c'est le top cette version et je suis très heureux d'avoir choisi cette version et tu me rassures [emoji2]


----------



## fousfous (3 Juin 2015)

Par principe je n'ai pas le bracelet à maillon (et je suis pas fan du noir en temps normal aussi) mais quand même, il est vraiment magnifique!


----------



## Vanton (3 Juin 2015)

Il ne prend pas trop les traces de doigt ce modèle ?


----------



## Fabeme (3 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Il ne prend pas trop les traces de doigt ce modèle ?


Un peu, mais ça ne se voit que de près et la texture du métal est visible, donc cela noie un peu les traces. 

C'est pas un aimant à traces non plus.


----------



## KevX94 (3 Juin 2015)

Avec le bracelet cuir boucle classique c'est sympa aussi [emoji6]


----------



## Boris 41 (3 Juin 2015)

Ah non vraiment très moche avec les attaches inox...


----------



## KevX94 (3 Juin 2015)

Pas forcement sa donne un rappel avec la boucle inox [emoji6]


----------



## Boris 41 (3 Juin 2015)

Sur le poignet la boucle est à l'opposée, pas les attaches. Là ça colle pas du tout avec le boîtier...


----------



## Yzelig (3 Juin 2015)

Moi non plus, je suis pas fan mais j'aime bien avec le cuir bleu...


----------



## Boris 41 (3 Juin 2015)

Oui la vidéo ma convaincu pour le cuir bleu. Mais j'attends de pouvoir aller tester en Apple Store pour choisir la bonne taille car je pense, en regardant le tableau des tailles et mon bracelet sport, que je dois être proche de la petite zone recoupant les deux tailles.


----------



## Boris 41 (3 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> De rien Boris 41 [emoji6]
> 
> Au fait tu pourrais me montre ce que donne le sport bleu avec ta montre stp ?


Je le ferais dès que j'aurais un peu de temps, n'hésites pas à me le rappeler dans les jours qui viennent


----------



## KevX94 (4 Juin 2015)

Ok Boris je n'y manquerai pas [emoji6]


----------



## Fabeme (4 Juin 2015)

Spéciale dédicace à notre petit @KevX94


----------



## mpowder (4 Juin 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Spéciale dédicace à notre petit @KevX94


Fabeme tu l acheté où il est pas mal du tout .

Il te convient ou tu lui trouve des défauts ?


----------



## KevX94 (4 Juin 2015)

Ouawww Fabeme j'adore sa rend tres bien je regrete presque avoir pris l'autre de chez Spigen du coup [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (4 Juin 2015)

Ohhh tu peux encore changer une ou deux fois... [emoji56]


----------



## Fabeme (4 Juin 2015)

mpowder a dit:


> Fabeme tu l acheté où il est pas mal du tout .
> 
> Il te convient ou tu lui trouve des défauts ?



Je l'ai acheté chez TwelveSouth directement, j'avais besoin d'autres bricoles pas faciles à trouver ici.

Pas de défauts en particulier... comme un peu tout ce que fait TwelveSouth...



KevX94 a dit:


> Ouawww Fabeme j'adore sa rend tres bien je regrete presque avoir pris l'autre de chez Spigen du coup [emoji6]





Vanton a dit:


> Ohhh tu peux encore changer une ou deux fois... [emoji56]



On a droit à 3 changements d'avis par produit 


Ca me permet de revenir sur le débat concernant la couleur. Je veux bien que l'on y voit un noir par tout à fait noir mais quand même... ici en présence d'un dock noir, on voit bien qu'il s'agit d'un gris très très très très très (...) très foncé quand même...


----------



## KevX94 (4 Juin 2015)

D'ou le fait que la couleur s'appelle Space Black et non Black [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (4 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ohhh tu peux encore changer une ou deux fois... [emoji56]



Sauf que le prix me refroidit quand meme 50€ c'est pas donne pour un simple dock je reste sur mon Spigen a 20€ et ses formes arrondit me convienne mieux aussi [emoji6]


----------



## mpowder (4 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Sauf que le prix me refroidit quand meme 50€ c'est pas donne pour un simple dock je reste sur mon Spigen a 20€ et ses formes arrondit me convienne mieux aussi [emoji6]


Pareil pour un dock c est pas plus de 20 euro pour moi


----------



## KevX94 (4 Juin 2015)

Mon statut de livraison viens de passe entre le 26 juin et 2 juillet trop cool [emoji2]


----------



## Juiny (4 Juin 2015)

Oui les délais s'améliorent ! Commandé le 8 mais mes délais étaient "Juillet" puis 5-6 semaines 6-13 juillet et maintenant ça vient de passé à 2-3 semaines 23-29 Juin [emoji16]


----------



## mpowder (4 Juin 2015)

Vous êtes pas dans la bonne section

Édit a pardon vous parler des délais de la noir a maillons


----------



## Youss06 (4 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Mon statut de livraison viens de passe entre le 26 juin et 2 juillet trop cool [emoji2]


Tu avais commandé quand ?


----------



## Youss06 (4 Juin 2015)

Juiny a dit:


> Oui les délais s'améliorent ! Commandé le 8 mais mes délais étaient "Juillet" puis 5-6 semaines 6-13 juillet et maintenant ça vient de passé à 2-3 semaines 23-29 Juin [emoji16]


J ai les memes delais que toi... Sauf que j avais commandé le 10 avril...


----------



## KevX94 (4 Juin 2015)

Youss06 a dit:


> Tu avais commandé quand ?



Commande le 25 mai [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (4 Juin 2015)

Video qui montre la facilite et le génie d'Apple, pour enleve les maillons en trop sur cette Apple Watch [emoji2]


----------



## Doowii (4 Juin 2015)

Elle est vraiment belle [emoji7]


----------



## KevX94 (4 Juin 2015)

Oui en effet Doowii j'en suis egalement amoureux et je ne me lasse pas de regarde des videos sur elle [emoji7][emoji2][emoji7][emoji2]


----------



## Yzelig (4 Juin 2015)

Moi aussi , la livraison approche...
Je suis passé de 10/20 juillet a 24/30 juin


----------



## Yzelig (4 Juin 2015)

J'ai aussi reçu un mail de la pomme qui me dit que les watchs arrivent en boutique sauf le modele que j'ai commandé SSSB, qui lui arrivera que lorsque l'ensemble des commandes seront livrées!!!


----------



## jacghit (5 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> J'ai aussi reçu un mail de la pomme qui me dit que les watchs arrivent en boutique sauf le modele que j'ai commandé SSSB, qui lui arrivera que lorsque l'ensemble des commandes seront livrées!!!


Je viens de recevoir ce même mail : pas de watch en AppleStore tant que toutes les commandes n'ont pas été livrées et surtout, enfin mon statut a changé : j'avais Livraison : Juin et cela vient de passer à Livraison en express entre le 24 et 26 juin (pour rappel, ma commande est la Watch 42mm noir sidéral à maillons idem, commande faite le 10/04 à 9h05)


----------



## Youss06 (5 Juin 2015)

jacghit a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir ce même mail : pas de watch en AppleStore tant que toutes les commandes n'ont pas été livrées et surtout, enfin mon statut a changé : j'avais Livraison : Juin et cela vient de passer à Livraison en express entre le 24 et 26 juin (pour rappel, ma commande est la Watch 42mm noir sidéral à maillons idem, commande faite le 10/04 à 9h05)


Sur toosuivi, tous ceux qui ont commandé ce modèle jusqu a 9h07 le 10 avril l ont recu le 22 mai... Tu aurais deja du la recevoir, il n y a donc aucune logique dans la gestion des livraisons chez Apple...


----------



## jacghit (6 Juin 2015)

Youss06 a dit:


> Sur toosuivi, tous ceux qui ont commandé ce modèle jusqu a 9h07 le 10 avril l ont recu le 22 mai... Tu aurais deja du la recevoir, il n y a donc aucune logique dans la gestion des livraisons chez Apple...


Tu as tout à fait raison sur ce manque de logique, mais après avoir attendu aussi longtemps, je n'en suis plus maintenant à quelques jours près


----------



## Youss06 (6 Juin 2015)

Pensez-vous qu'il y a une chance de voir les statuts évoluer sur la sssb ?


----------



## Doowii (6 Juin 2015)

Vu le mail que Apple envoie je pense que ça va pas bouger si vite.


----------



## Youss06 (8 Juin 2015)

Pas d avancement de délais... On en aura bavé jusqu au bout pour ce modele... Au moins pour ma part, il ne me reste plus que 20 jours à attendre (23 au 29). Merci Apple pour ce lancement chaotique


----------



## KevX94 (11 Juin 2015)

Les delais pour recevoir cette montre viens de pas a 2 a 3 semaines alors qu'avant c'etait plus 5 a 6 semaines... Sa sent bon n'esce pas ? [emoji2]


----------



## Youss06 (11 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Les delais pour recevoir cette montre viens de pas a 2 a 3 semaines alors qu'avant c'etait plus 5 a 6 semaines... Sa sent bon n'esce pas ? [emoji2]


Sur l apple store l attente est de 3-4 semaines et non de 2-3 semaines.


----------



## KevX94 (11 Juin 2015)

J'ai confondu avec mon delais a moi autant pour moi lol


----------



## Youss06 (11 Juin 2015)

Je viens d envoyer un mail à Apple concernant mon mecontentement sur le systeme de gestion de livraison sur ce modele. Comme ceux comme moi qui l'avons commandé le 10 avril et qui attendons donc ce modele depuis 2 mois et qui seront livrés fin juin... On recevra ces modeles seulement 2 semaines avant une personne qui la commanderait aujourd hui... Du grand n importe quoi.


----------



## KevX94 (11 Juin 2015)

C'est sur que c'est abuse mais tu auras le plus beau modele en ta possession [emoji6]


----------



## Boris 41 (11 Juin 2015)

Plutôt drôle l'article de MacG qui indique aujourd'hui que la SSSB commence à être livrée en France, et que les premiers américains à l'avoir reçue l'avaient eu en début de mois.

J'ai la mienne depuis deux semaines et ils me semblent que les premières arrivées aux USA avaient été livrées deux semaines avant.


----------



## KevX94 (11 Juin 2015)

Oui en effet Boris c'est risible enfin bref [emoji13]


----------



## Kyone (15 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> C'est sur que c'est abuse mais tu auras le plus beau modele en ta possession [emoji6]


Oh tu n'as toujours pas reçu ta montre KevX94 ? Ça fait combien de temps maintenant que tu l'as commandée ? J'espère que ça arrivera bientôt, tu la convoites tellement


----------



## Youss06 (15 Juin 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> Oh tu n'as toujours pas reçu ta montre KevX94 ? Ça fait combien de temps maintenant que tu l'as commandée ? J'espère que ça arrivera bientôt, tu la convoites tellement


C est pas le seul ... + de 2 mois d attente ca fait long. Et quand je vois sur ce forum qu il y en a qui etait impatient et qui l ont recu 15 jours apres l'avoir commandé , ca me fait marrer...


----------



## Vanton (15 Juin 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> Oh tu n'as toujours pas reçu ta montre KevX94 ? Ça fait combien de temps maintenant que tu l'as commandée ? J'espère que ça arrivera bientôt, tu la convoites tellement


Il l'a annulée sa commande, avant d'en refaire une il n'y a pas si longtemps [emoji57]


----------



## Fabeme (15 Juin 2015)

Youss06 a dit:


> C est pas le seul ... + de 2 mois d attente ca fait long. Et quand je vois sur ce forum qu il y en a qui etait impatient et qui l ont recu 15 jours apres l'avoir commandé , ca me fait marrer...



Des noirs à maillon ? Je crois pas non pour les 15jours... Je fais parti de la première vague d'envoi et elle a eu lieu le 21/05 de mémoire. 

Faut comparer ce qui est comparable...


----------



## Youss06 (15 Juin 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> Des noirs à maillon ? Je crois pas non pour les 15jours... Je fais parti de la première vague d'envoi et elle a eu lieu le 21/05 de mémoire.
> 
> Faut comparer ce qui est comparable...


Pour moi il n y a pas de difference ... Une montre quelle que soit sa catégorie reste une montre. Et quand il y en a qui peste parce qu ils ont commandé leur montre prevue 15 jours plus tard, à en suivre un avion sur le net pour voir ou se trouvent leur montres... Ce manque d'impatience me fait simplement marrer par rapport à ceux qui l attendent encore depuis le 10 avril...


----------



## KevX94 (15 Juin 2015)

Ma Watch arrive entre le 26 juin et le 2 juillet donc tres bientot ouiiiiii et je l'ai commande le 25 mai [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (15 Juin 2015)

Kyone a dit:


> Oh tu n'as toujours pas reçu ta montre KevX94 ? Ça fait combien de temps maintenant que tu l'as commandée ? J'espère que ça arrivera bientôt, tu la convoites tellement




Ma Watch arrive entre le 26 juin et le 2 juillet donc tres bientot ouiiiiii et je l'ai commande le 25 mai [emoji2]


----------



## Fabeme (15 Juin 2015)

Youss06 a dit:


> Pour moi il n y a pas de difference ... Une montre quelle que soit sa catégorie reste une montre. Et quand il y en a qui peste parce qu ils ont commandé leur montre prevue 15 jours plus tard, à en suivre un avion sur le net pour voir ou se trouvent leur montres... Ce manque d'impatience me fait simplement marrer par rapport à ceux qui l attendent encore depuis le 10 avril...


Rooohhh, Roger, on s'est planté sur le stock, on a besoin de 20 000 Watch noir pas des inox brut... Passe moi le pot de Pebeo, on s'y colle... Et pour les bracelet fouette les petits chinois, ça ira plus vite. Il nous faut le même rendement que pour mouler un truc en plastique.

Sérieux ?


----------



## Youss06 (15 Juin 2015)

Je viens de passer à préparation pour expédition


----------



## Youss06 (15 Juin 2015)

Kev il y a donc de grandes chances que tu fasses partie de cette vague puisque tu es estimé entre le 26 juin et 2 juillet. ( moi commandé le 10/04 à 9h40 creneau prévu : 23-29 juin)


----------



## KevX94 (15 Juin 2015)

Ouawww Youss06 j'espere tellement pour le moment mon statut n'a pas change d'un iota [emoji6]


----------



## Yzelig (15 Juin 2015)

Youss06 a dit:


> Je viens de passer à préparation pour expédition


Enfin elles arrivent...


----------



## KevX94 (15 Juin 2015)

Ouawww Yzelig si seulement moi aussi je vais voir tout de suite [emoji6]


----------



## Fabeme (15 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Ouawww Yzelig si seulement moi aussi je vais voir tout de suite [emoji6]


Suspens...

@Youss06 tu n'avais pas annulé ta commande toi après une grande tirade sur l'injustice de ce monde et comment Apple est la plus méchante dès société en ne traitant pas ta commande en priorité ? J'ai un vague souvenir d'un message comme ça.


----------



## KevX94 (15 Juin 2015)

Toujours rien de mon cote peut etre une bonne surprise au reveil demain matin [emoji6]


----------



## Juiny (15 Juin 2015)

J'ai exactement le même créneau que Youss06 mais aucun changement dans le statut encore, on est plus a quelque jour près


----------



## Fabeme (16 Juin 2015)

Ça pourrait bouger demain pour une livraison Jeudi (ça semble être la tendance)


----------



## Youss06 (16 Juin 2015)

Commande expédiée !


----------



## Youss06 (16 Juin 2015)

En ups livraison express je devrai la recevoir demain ?


----------



## KevX94 (16 Juin 2015)

Chanceux Youss06 content pour toi [emoji2]


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Juin 2015)

Comme promis voici quelques photos de ma SSSB avec bracelet sport bleu (je poste juste après des photos du Stand Gris Sidéral de Nomad et des photos de la coque Tough Armor de Spigen dans le topic des accessoires) :


----------



## Juiny (17 Juin 2015)

Ah super ! Personnellement je trouve que ça va superbement bien avec le bracelet bleu


----------



## Vanton (17 Juin 2015)

Tu fais bien de préciser "personnellement"... [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (17 Juin 2015)

J'aime beaucoup le melange du bleu et noir [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (17 Juin 2015)

Ce modele viens de passe a 2-3 semaines pour la réception moi qui l'ai commande le 25 mai ca ne devrait plus trop tarde [emoji6]


----------



## Yzelig (18 Juin 2015)

De mon côté, pas de changement de statut... Snif


----------



## KevX94 (18 Juin 2015)

Moi non plus... [emoji29]


----------



## KevX94 (18 Juin 2015)

Moi non plus... [emoji29]


----------



## Juiny (18 Juin 2015)

Préparation à l'expédition de mon cote ! [emoji16]


----------



## KevX94 (19 Juin 2015)

La chance depuis quand?


----------



## Juiny (19 Juin 2015)

Tout a l'heure je pense, je viens de regarder, je tablerais sur une livraison lundi soit 1 jour d'avance sur ce qui était annoncé [emoji4]


----------



## KevX94 (19 Juin 2015)

Ah ok moi j'ai la tranche 26 juin / 2 juillet [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (19 Juin 2015)

Mon statut viens de passe a preparation a l'expedition ouiiiiiiii c'est enfin mon tour trop content [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## gsylvain (19 Juin 2015)

Mon statut vient de passer à expédier livraison prévu le 29. En livraison standard.


----------



## jacghit (19 Juin 2015)

J'ai reçu ma AW noir sidéral 42 mm, mercredi. Youpi! Je suis en pleine exploration, mais pour l(instant, je la trouvaille belle et géniale


----------



## yanakagva (19 Juin 2015)

Des photoooooooos


----------



## Trepistoni (19 Juin 2015)

Pareil , AW inox noir sidéral commander le 27/05 ... Expédié !
Livraison prévu le 22/06
Youpi


----------



## Yzelig (19 Juin 2015)

Commande expédiée !!! Elles arrivent toute!!!
Livraison pour jeudi d'après UPS, ça me semble un peu long jeudi?
Elle est en Chine en ce moment même. Vous aussi ?


----------



## KevX94 (19 Juin 2015)

Livraison prevu le 30 juin ouiiiiii [emoji2]


----------



## Trepistoni (19 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Commande expédiée !!! Elles arrivent toute!!!
> Livraison pour jeudi d'après UPS, ça me semble un peu long jeudi?
> Elle est en Chine en ce moment même. Vous aussi ?


Pareil pour moi , d'après UPS , livraison jeudi ...
Quand je regarde mon suivi sur le site d'Apple , ils disent lundi 22 !!!
Qui croire ? UPS je pense ...
@suivre


----------



## adixya (19 Juin 2015)

Ah c'est degueulasse avec le bracelet Schtroumpf...[emoji43]


----------



## Yzelig (19 Juin 2015)

Trepistoni a dit:


> Pareil pour moi , d'après UPS , livraison jeudi ...
> Quand je regarde mon suivi sur le site d'Apple , ils disent lundi 22 !!!
> Qui croire ? UPS je pense ...
> @suivre


Je pense aussi qu'il faut croire UPS car j'imagine que la date Apple n'est qu'une estimation...


----------



## Yzelig (19 Juin 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Ah c'est degueulasse avec le bracelet Schtroumpf...[emoji43]


On ne dit pas c'est degueulasse mais je n'aime pas... 
Après les goûts et les couleurs...
Moi sur le coût, je préfère l'association avec le cuir bleu électrique... 
Apple, sortez un rouge matelassé !!!


----------



## Trepistoni (19 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Je pense aussi qu'il faut croire UPS car j'imagine que la date Apple n'est qu'une estimation...


Un initier sera peut être répondre ?


----------



## Trepistoni (19 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Apple, sortez un rouge matelassé !!!



Je l'attend celui la aussi


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> On ne dit pas c'est degueulasse mais je n'aime pas...
> Après les goûts et les couleurs...
> Moi sur le coût, je préfère l'association avec le cuir bleu électrique...
> Apple, sortez un rouge matelassé !!!


Y a certaines personnes ici dont il ne faut pas attendre grand chose


----------



## KevX94 (20 Juin 2015)

Comment on fait pour voir le suivi ups ? Car le suivi Apple est pas tres detaille je trouve... [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (20 Juin 2015)

L'app ups sur iPhone fait le boulot


----------



## KevX94 (20 Juin 2015)

Je ne trouve pas mon numero de suivi c'est d'un complique leur truc...


----------



## mpowder (20 Juin 2015)

Pourquoi vous voulez à tout prix suivre votre colis ?
Attend lundi tu recevra ton colis le suivre n y changera rien


----------



## KevX94 (20 Juin 2015)

Non mais je rêve ??? Si j'ai envi de suivre mon colis ca me regarde non ??? De quoi je me mêle ? Et sa risque pas d'etre lundi vu que c'est marque livraison le 30...


----------



## mpowder (20 Juin 2015)

Le prend pas mal [emoji182]
Je veux juste dire que le numéro de suivi en général tu l à dispo la veille et tu reçois ton colis le lendemain.
Donc savoir si il est passé par Cologne ou Hong Kong sa sert a rien. 
Dans tout les cas il arrive a la date prévu .
Moi ici tout le monde ma dit d inscrire sur UPS CHOICE  5 jours avant pour suivre mon colis et finalement c est DHL qui me l a livré


----------



## KevX94 (20 Juin 2015)

Ah ok désolé je suis juste a cran en ce moment et j'en peu plus de l'attendre cette montre... J'imagine même pas ceux qui l'attendent depuis le 24 avril lol


----------



## mpowder (20 Juin 2015)

T inquiète on est tous passé par la .
C est une dure épreuve en effet LOL 
Tu tiens le bon bout je suis ton statut depuis le début et je suis bien content pour toi si elle décolle enfin des ateliers d Apple 
Bon courage [emoji8]


----------



## adixya (20 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> On ne dit pas c'est degueulasse mais je n'aime pas...


En fait fondamentalement ça ne change rien, mais alors rien du tout, la façon dont j'exprime mon avis, et c'est surtout d'une importance infinitésimale. 
En fait je me demande même pourquoi tu y accordes de l'importance.


----------



## KevX94 (20 Juin 2015)

mpowder a dit:


> T inquiète on est tous passé par la .
> C est une dure épreuve en effet LOL
> Tu tiens le bon bout je suis ton statut depuis le début et je suis bien content pour toi si elle décolle enfin des ateliers d Apple
> Bon courage [emoji8]



Merci Mpowder c'est adorable [emoji2]


----------



## Trepistoni (20 Juin 2015)

Mon statut UPS est passé au 22 

Donc , Apple avait raison au finale ... 

Ps : pour ceux qui ont suivi


----------



## Yzelig (20 Juin 2015)

adixya a dit:


> En fait je me demande même pourquoi tu y accordes de l'importance.


Non effectivement je m'en fou...


----------



## Yzelig (20 Juin 2015)

Trepistoni a dit:


> Mon statut UPS est passé au 22
> 
> Donc , Apple avait raison au finale ...
> 
> Ps : pour ceux qui ont suivi



Moi aussi je suis passé au 22  j'espère que c'est fiable?


----------



## Trepistoni (20 Juin 2015)

Mmmm ... J'ai envie de dire que cela sent tout de même très très bon ;-)


----------



## Yzelig (21 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Moi aussi je suis passé au 22  j'espère que c'est fiable?


Décidément, UPS est repassé de lundi 22 a jeudi 25 de nouveau...


----------



## Trepistoni (21 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Décidément, UPS est repassé de lundi 22 a jeudi 25 de nouveau...


Pareil !!!
Jeudi 25 me paraît longggggggg ...
À suivre... lol


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Juin 2015)

Vos montres se trouvent où ?


----------



## KevX94 (21 Juin 2015)

Moi je sais pas car pas encore de numero de suivi apparement on nous en donne un 48h avant reception [emoji6]


----------



## jacghit (21 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Vos montres se trouvent où ?


Depuis mercredi, elle est chez moi !


----------



## KevX94 (21 Juin 2015)

Chanceux Jacghit content pour toi, alors tes premieres impressions apres ces quelques jours avec ?


----------



## Trepistoni (21 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Vos montres se trouvent où ?


A dubaï !


----------



## Yzelig (21 Juin 2015)

Trepistoni a dit:


> A dubaï !


Ce matin, Shanghai
Ce midi, Dubaï 
A 17h, à Cologne en Allemagne

A la vitesse que ça va, je trouve presque long la livraison à jeudi.
Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Trepistoni (21 Juin 2015)

Idem , Cologne !
Elle sera la demain je pense ???


----------



## Juiny (21 Juin 2015)

Yup demain elle va arrivé dans la nuit a CDG pour une mis en livraison demain matin normalement


----------



## Trepistoni (21 Juin 2015)

Merci Juiny


----------



## Juiny (21 Juin 2015)

Enfin je ne te garantie rien hein [emoji16] mais en général c'est comme ça


----------



## KevX94 (21 Juin 2015)

jacghit a dit:


> Depuis mercredi, elle est chez moi !



C'est possible d'avoir ton avis sur ce modele apres ces quelques jours en ta possession? [emoji2]


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Juin 2015)

Cologne c'est pas certain, ça peut être les documents de douane. Ça expliquerait pourquoi ça ne sera livré que jeudi. Si c'est le cas vous allez avoir de nouvelles lignes Dubaï prochainement.


----------



## Trepistoni (21 Juin 2015)

En lecture d'importation à Cologne ???

Ça veut dire quoi ???


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Juin 2015)

Justement c'est exactement ce que j'ai eu à chaque envoi de produit Apple en direct depuis la production en Chine. Vos Apple Watch sont encore à Dubaï, en attente de validation des documents de douane transmis en Europe.


----------



## Trepistoni (21 Juin 2015)

Ok merci Boris


----------



## Trepistoni (21 Juin 2015)

Voici ce que j'ai de l'application UPS :


----------



## Trepistoni (21 Juin 2015)

Oup's ... Désoler

Bref pour moi elle est déjà à Cologne !!!


----------



## Trepistoni (21 Juin 2015)

UPS dit à présent livraison demain


----------



## Juiny (21 Juin 2015)

Les nouvelles qui font plaisirs! [emoji16]


----------



## Trepistoni (21 Juin 2015)

Yes


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Juin 2015)

C'est mieux effectivement


----------



## Yzelig (21 Juin 2015)

Koeln, Germany
21/06/2015 22:59 Lecture entrepôt
21/06/2015 20:34 Lecture d'importation
21/06/2015 16:59 Lecture à l'arrivée

Dubai, United Arab Emirates
21/06/2015 12:27 Lecture au départ
21/06/2015 9:51 Lecture à l'arrivée


----------



## Yzelig (21 Juin 2015)

Ca ne devrais plus tarder, le stratus de livraison est en attente pour le moment


----------



## Trepistoni (21 Juin 2015)

Pire que Dallas et les feux de l'amour


----------



## Trepistoni (22 Juin 2015)

Pire que Dallas et les feux de l'amour


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Juin 2015)

J'ai vu une première photo de SSSB avec rayures sur les forums de MacRumors. Le gars dis qu'il ne l'a pourtant pas mal traitée. Pas très encourageant...


----------



## Yzelig (22 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> J'ai vu une première photo de SSSB avec rayures sur les forums de MacRumors. Le gars dis qu'il ne l'a pourtant pas mal traitée. Pas très encourageant...


Tu peux mettre le lien?


----------



## Fabeme (22 Juin 2015)

C'est le jour J pour beaucoup  

Très bonne réception à tous...


----------



## Yzelig (22 Juin 2015)

*Retenu en entrepôt en Allemagne...*
Date de livraison programmée :
Informations non disponible

Ça ressemble à un bloquage de douane?


----------



## Trepistoni (22 Juin 2015)

L'attente ...


----------



## Trepistoni (22 Juin 2015)

L'attente ...


----------



## KevX94 (22 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> J'ai vu une première photo de SSSB avec rayures sur les forums de MacRumors. Le gars dis qu'il ne l'a pourtant pas mal traitée. Pas très encourageant...



Oui mets le lien Boris sinon sa sert a rien ton commentaire [emoji6]


----------



## AnthonyWatch (22 Juin 2015)

Il est prévu que je reçois la mienne jeudi...
Mais diable, pourquoi une montre valant 1249 euros est-elle envoyée en livraison standard et non en express ?


----------



## Trepistoni (22 Juin 2015)

Je viens de raccrocher d'avec UPS car je suis resté toute la journée à attendre ma itocante et surprise, ils ne savent pas ce qu'il ce passe !!!
Le mec m'a dit de surveiller le suivi sur le site toutes les 2 heures ...


----------



## Juiny (22 Juin 2015)

La mienne est en Express il est prévu que je la reçoive jeudi aussi je pense que ça ne veut rien dire. Elle est expédié en "UPS Worlwide Express Server"


----------



## Juiny (22 Juin 2015)

*Saver


----------



## Trepistoni (22 Juin 2015)

Bon bah pas d'AW today... Demain peut être


----------



## Boris 41 (22 Juin 2015)

http://forums.macrumors.com/threads...ur-watch-or-link-bracelet-scratching.1893908/


----------



## Yzelig (22 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> http://forums.macrumors.com/threads...ur-watch-or-link-bracelet-scratching.1893908/



C'est léger, on dira qu'il a frotté...


----------



## fousfous (22 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> http://forums.macrumors.com/threads...ur-watch-or-link-bracelet-scratching.1893908/


Les gens se rendent compte qu'elle n'est pas indestructible...


----------



## Yzelig (22 Juin 2015)

Trepistoni a dit:


> Bon bah pas d'AW today... Demain peut être


Oui jeudi... Lol
Je ne suis pas expert mais ressemble a la douane


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juin 2015)

Il parle d'un écaillage sur les angles, signe d'un traitement dlc non maîtrisée... En terme de contraintes, les angles vifs sont une plaie pour ce genre de revêtement car très difficiles à coater correctement...


----------



## Trepistoni (22 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Oui jeudi... Lol
> Je ne suis pas expert mais ressemble a la douane


Ça va changer dans la nuit ....


----------



## Yzelig (22 Juin 2015)

Sur ce, le statut est repassé à jeudi. Mdr

Bon, ca m'arrange presque en fin de semaine, car si je l'avais eu ce soir, j'aurai pas beaucoup bossé demain...


----------



## Trepistoni (22 Juin 2015)

Elle sera la demain


----------



## Trepistoni (23 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Sur ce, le statut est repassé à jeudi. Mdr


Non a l'heure qu'il est c'est livraison prévu le lundi 22 ! 
Lol


----------



## Trepistoni (23 Juin 2015)

C'est pour demain Yzelig 

Le statut UPS est passé au mardi 23 

Elles sont dans le ciel à destination de paname


----------



## KevX94 (23 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> http://forums.macrumors.com/threads...ur-watch-or-link-bracelet-scratching.1893908/



C'est pas des rayures... Ce que l'on voit, les marques blanches c'est les résidus du revêtement sur lequel la Watch a frotté... Un coup de nettoyage dessus et il n'y aura plus de trace... [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (23 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> C'est pas des rayures... Ce que l'on voit, les marques blanches c'est les résidus du revêtement sur lequel la Watch a frotté... Un coup de nettoyage dessus et il n'y aura plus de trace... [emoji6]


Pourtant ça ressemble à des enfoncements


----------



## KevX94 (23 Juin 2015)

J'ai eu les mêmes marques blanches sur ma Pebble Steel noir matte et en frottant un peu c'est parti [emoji6]

Et si on regarde bien la photo on vois bien que ces traces blanches sont sur l'écran egalement donc c'est bien le revêtement sur lequel elle a frotté qui fait croire a des rayures...


----------



## AnthonyWatch (23 Juin 2015)

On est nombreux à la recevoir jeudi visiblement !


----------



## Fabeme (23 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Et si on regarde bien la photo on vois bien que ces traces blanches sont sur l'écran egalement donc c'est bien le revêtement sur lequel elle a frotté qui fait croire a des rayures...


J'en suis pas si sûr que ça personnellement... Ces espèces de points sur la droite là, ça ressemble bien au revêtement qui est partit.

Perso je n'ai rien à signaler, ni au niveau des maillons, ni au niveau de la Swatch pour l'instant.


----------



## KevX94 (23 Juin 2015)

Fabeme a dit:


> J'en suis pas si sûr que ça personnellement... Ces espèces de points sur la droite là, ça ressemble bien au revêtement qui est partit.
> 
> Perso je n'ai rien à signaler, ni au niveau des maillons, ni au niveau de la Swatch pour l'instant.



Si tu n'as rien a signaler de ton cote ca me rassure alors [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (23 Juin 2015)

Le mec dit aussi que le revêtement ne tient pas sur les arrêtes vives. Et effectivement quand on regarde l'attache, l'arrête à gauche a l'air d'avoir perdu sa couleur


----------



## KevX94 (23 Juin 2015)

Ma pebble steel noir mate se prend des coups sur le boitier acier, le cadran en gorilla glass et sur le bracelet maillon et je n'ai aucunes rayures donc sa m'etonnerai que cette Watch prenne facilement les rayures ou alors le gars l'a frotte sur du crepi ou autre revêtement tres abrasif [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (23 Juin 2015)

Pour les marques sur le boîtier de la montre je pense en effet qu'il a dû la frotter sur un truc un peu agressif...

Pour l'arrête qui perd sa couleur, en revanche... J'ai peur que ça vous refasse le coup de l'iPhone 5 noir dont le revêtement anodisé se barrait facilement sur les chanfreins... Faudra surveiller ça


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Juin 2015)

Normalement pas de soucis sauf sur les arrêtés franches, car il y a des concentrations de contraintes possibles... Mais Apple n'est pas un débutant et ne ferait pas ce genre d'erreur j'espère...


----------



## Vanton (23 Juin 2015)

Les arrêtes franches y en a sur tous les maillons du bracelet, c'est un peu le souci...


----------



## KevX94 (23 Juin 2015)

Apres c'est quand même bizarre que ce soit le seul exemplaire qui a un soucis peut etre un défaut ???


----------



## Vanton (23 Juin 2015)

Possible... On sait que ce modèle a pris du retard à cause de soucis de production... Peut-être que certains modèles en sont victimes ?


----------



## Vanton (23 Juin 2015)

Doublon


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Juin 2015)

Le traitement dlc est très long a faire: une bonne dizaine d'heure par four... De plus la quantité de pièces dans un four est limitée (pour des soucis d'homogénéité de températures). Du coup Apple peut multiplier les fours, mais un four CVD sous plasma, ça coûte des sous... Pas certains qu'ils aient de quoi faire 5000 pièces jours... Du coup ca complique la logistique...


----------



## Yzelig (23 Juin 2015)

Le transporteur est passé mais je n'étais pas présent bien-sûr...
C'est pour demain, maintenant.


----------



## Trepistoni (23 Juin 2015)

Moi il est passé et j'étais la 

C'est une bombe cette montre


----------



## KevX94 (23 Juin 2015)

Trepistoni a dit:


> Moi il est passé et j'étais la
> 
> C'est une bombe cette montre



Raconte raconte trop content pour toi [emoji2]


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Juin 2015)

En tout cas même sur les arrêtés après quasiment un mois avec j'ai aucune trace de perte de revêtement. Ma montre est en parfait état.


----------



## Trepistoni (23 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Raconte raconte trop content pour toi [emoji2]


Merci c'est gentil 

C'est un vrai bijou, elle est juste sublime !

Elle m'est déjà indispensable, c'est une bombe qu'apple a sorti là

Pour le reste , je n'ai que quelques heures d'utilisation avec ... J'en reparlerais demain !


Pour le moment , R.A.S elle fait hyper bien son taf 

Le truc cool est qu'elle arrive avec la mise a jour logiciel a jour


----------



## Trepistoni (23 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> En tout cas même sur les arrêtés après quasiment un mois avec j'ai aucune trace de perte de revêtement. Ma montre est en parfait état.


Je n'en doute pas , elle est très très soigné et elle transpire la qualité


----------



## KevX94 (23 Juin 2015)

Ouawww Trepistoni ca me donne tellement envi vite viiiite mondieur le livreur [emoji6]


----------



## Yzelig (23 Juin 2015)

Trepistoni a dit:


> Moi il est passé et j'étais la
> 
> C'est une bombe cette montre



Félicitations


----------



## AnthonyWatch (23 Juin 2015)

Photos !


----------



## Trepistoni (24 Juin 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Félicitations


Merci toi aussi


----------



## Trepistoni (24 Juin 2015)

AnthonyWatch a dit:


> Photos !


Je n'arrive pas à en mettre ???


----------



## Trepistoni (24 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Ouawww Trepistoni ca me donne tellement envi vite viiiite mondieur le livreur [emoji6]


Ta livraison est prévue pour quand ?


----------



## gsylvain (24 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir! Reçu aujourd'hui mon AW noir. Magnifique. La livraison été prévu entre le 26 juin et 2 juillet. Bonne soirée.


----------



## Yzelig (24 Juin 2015)

Reçu aussi, très très belle!!!!
Je la découvre et reviens vers vous pour vous donnez mes premières impressions


----------



## AnthonyWatch (24 Juin 2015)

Pas encore reçu. A priori demain.
Je suis halluciné par le parcours du colis ! Chine, Corée, Kazakhstan, Pologne...!
J'attends la prochaine destination...


----------



## Fabeme (24 Juin 2015)

N'oubliez pas de poster quelques photos  

Et @KevX94 alors ? Pas reçu ?


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2015)

Nous attendons les photos


----------



## Trepistoni (24 Juin 2015)

Chouette pour tout le monde


----------



## AnthonyWatch (25 Juin 2015)

Je viens de la recevoir. Elle est magnifique !
On dirait la montre de Batman.
Je vous envoie des photos ce soir


----------



## Juiny (25 Juin 2015)

Pareil pour moi j'essaye de vous mettre les photos tout a l'heure ! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Juiny (25 Juin 2015)




----------



## fousfous (25 Juin 2015)

Magnifique vraiment, et pourtant je ne suis pas fan du noir 

Du coup tu n'as plus besoin de la grosse boite en plastique?


----------



## Vanton (25 Juin 2015)

J'ai vraiment pensé à toi quand j'ai renvoyé la mienne fousfous... [emoji1] j'ai hésité à la garder et à renvoyer la montre en vrac dans la boîte en carton blanc... Mais j'avais peur que ça ne leur plaise pas trop.


----------



## KevX94 (25 Juin 2015)

Je devrais la recevoir demain par TNT j'ai hâte bon je bosse mais mon gardien devrait la récupéré pour moi enfin j'espère [emoji6]


----------



## QH54 (26 Juin 2015)

Après un achat comme ca, le compte en banque doit pleurer [emoji23]
Vous avez raison de vous faire plaisir dans la vie bande de chanceux


----------



## KevX94 (26 Juin 2015)

Comme dirait un celebre monsieur dans un film à succès, "J'ai dépensé sans compter" [emoji6]

En fait moi j'ai préféré le paiement en 24 mois c'est plus souple pour mon budget et compte en banque [emoji2]


----------



## Vanton (26 Juin 2015)

Note que ça finit pas super bien ton histoire avec le célèbre monsieur... [emoji57]


----------



## KevX94 (26 Juin 2015)

Dégouté retard de livraison donc je l'aurais pas pour ce week end [emoji22]


----------



## mpowder (26 Juin 2015)

Si il te reste quelque heure pour le récupérer au dépôt !!!
Court Forest ...


----------



## KevX94 (26 Juin 2015)

Non en fait il y a la watch et l' Apple care ils attendent le deuxieme colis pour me livre


----------



## mpowder (26 Juin 2015)

C est con quand tu pense que le deuxième colis c est juste un bouquin qui fini à la poubelle [emoji80]


----------



## KevX94 (26 Juin 2015)

Grave je suis dégoûté mais bon pas grave j'aurai peut etre ma livraison demain ou lundi je suis plus a 1 ou 2 jours près maintenant lol


----------



## jemmy1989 (26 Juin 2015)

patience, j'imagine que tu va ouvrir ta boite comme un gamin impatient , félicitation en tout cas et tache de la garder un peu car beaucoup l'ont rapidement vendu



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
galaxy note 3 galaxy s5


----------



## KevX94 (27 Juin 2015)

T'inquiète je suis pas prêt de la revendre sa serrait dommage [emoji2]


----------



## Vanton (27 Juin 2015)

KevX94, compte tenu des rebondissements dont nous avons été les témoins, je te conseille d'être prudent dans tes affirmations ! [emoji1]

Cela dit tu as l'air de déjà beaucoup te servir de ta Pebble donc il y a peu de raisons pour que l'Apple watch te soit inutile


----------



## KevX94 (28 Juin 2015)

Normalement c'est mon tour demain pour moi ouiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!   [emoji2][emoji13][emoji6]


----------



## AnthonyWatch (28 Juin 2015)

Plus ça va, plus je la trouve un peu petite (modèle 42mm)... Surtour la largeur du bracelet. 
Pourtant mon poignet fait 165cm.
Ça reste une "petite montre".


----------



## Yzelig (28 Juin 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Normalement c'est mon tour demain pour moi ouiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!   [emoji2][emoji13][emoji6]


Bonne réception !


----------



## KevX94 (28 Juin 2015)

Merci Yzelig [emoji2]


----------



## macbook60 (28 Juin 2015)

Essaie de dormir un pei


----------



## macbook60 (28 Juin 2015)

Peu


----------



## KevX94 (29 Juin 2015)

Ca va j'ai bien dormi lol [emoji6]


----------



## macbook60 (29 Juin 2015)

Alors le grand jour lol


----------



## KevX94 (29 Juin 2015)

Ba non finalement TNT passe demain entre 14h et 17h... C'est l'arlésienne cette histoire lol [emoji6]


----------



## Vanton (29 Juin 2015)

[emoji1] ce manque de bol


----------



## Fabeme (29 Juin 2015)

@KevX94 je serais toi j'éviterai quand même de passer sous les échelles et de croiser des chats noirs... Non parce que là


----------



## macbook60 (29 Juin 2015)

Ah flûte


----------



## KevX94 (29 Juin 2015)

Loool Fabeme [emoji6]


----------



## Trepistoni (29 Juin 2015)

Bonne réception Kev'


----------



## macbook60 (30 Juin 2015)

Alors tu l'as reçu


----------



## Vanton (30 Juin 2015)

Non le camion a pris feu à cause de la chaleur... [emoji57]


----------



## mpowder (30 Juin 2015)

Moi je pense qu il a changé d avis et qu il a demandé son retour [emoji12]


----------



## Vanton (30 Juin 2015)

On peut pas après l'expédition [emoji6] Mais une fois qu'il l'aura reçue il pourra ! [emoji1]


----------



## mpowder (30 Juin 2015)

Alors je prédit son retour dans les 14 jours LOL


----------



## macbook60 (30 Juin 2015)

Depuis le temps qu'il attend ça serait dommage


----------



## Fabeme (30 Juin 2015)

Et c'est le drame, écran fissuré et maillons qui ne tiennent pas... Pov Kev...


----------



## KevX94 (30 Juin 2015)

Voila j'ai enfin mon precieux et je suis l'homme le plus heureux du monde elle est trop belle je l'adore deja [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]

http://hpics.li/66ed263


----------



## Fabeme (30 Juin 2015)

Même couleur de cadran que les sandales... You've got style


----------



## KevX94 (30 Juin 2015)

Bien vu Fabeme [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (30 Juin 2015)

Comment peut on lire les podcasts en contrôlant la lecture depuis l'Apple Watch?


----------



## KevX94 (30 Juin 2015)

C'est bon j'ai trouve loool [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (1 Juillet 2015)

Premiere journee avec mon apple watch nickel j'ai encore 46% de batterie apres 12h d'activite [emoji2]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juillet 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Premiere journee avec mon apple watch nickel j'ai encore 46% de batterie apres 12h d'activite [emoji2]


 Consommes fort dis donc... Je fini rarement sous les 50" après des journées de 17h...


----------



## Fabeme (1 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Consommes fort dis donc... Je fini rarement sous les 50" après des journées de 17h...


Je suis plus proche des résultats de Kev94 de mon côté... Ça doit dépendre aussi des complications et autres... Maintenant c'est pire, WatchOS 2 DP 2 fait encore fondre la batterie, mais rien d'alarmant à ce stade des DP


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juillet 2015)

Il est 22:43, j'ai débranché ma montre a 5:30 ce matin, il me reste 52% de batterie...

Non j'étais en déplacement au boulot donc je m'en suis servi pour l'heure, le suivi d'activité et quelques notifications... Pas une utilisation très poussée...


----------



## KevX94 (2 Juillet 2015)

Je l'ai utilise beaucoup car entre les demos pour les collegues etc elle a ete solicite plus souvent par rapport a une utilisation normale [emoji6]


----------



## Fabeme (2 Juillet 2015)

Ça, au début... Et puis peut être que toi aussi tu l'utilise pas curiosité... 

Toujours heureux ?


----------



## KevX94 (2 Juillet 2015)

Oui plus qu'heureux meme elle est terrible cette montre connectee je suis plus que satisfait de mon achat et toi Fabeme ?


----------



## Fabeme (2 Juillet 2015)

Je reste sur ma position initiale... J'aime l'objet et ses qualités niveau esthétique et matériaux... Je reste pour l'instant sceptique sur son utilisation... Quand je l'oublie elle ne me manque pas plus que ça


----------



## KevX94 (2 Juillet 2015)

Ah oui? Moi je pourrais pas l'oublier elle me manquerai trop [emoji6]


----------



## Fabeme (2 Juillet 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Ah oui? Moi je pourrais pas l'oublier elle me manquerai trop [emoji6]



 et c'est heureux, tu l'as attendue suffisamment longtemps  

Tu as commencé à trouver des applis tierces à utiliser ou bien tu reste avec les applis de base ?


----------



## KevX94 (3 Juillet 2015)

J'ai juste rajoute Bring pour ma liste de courses pour le moment [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (7 Juillet 2015)

Première semaine avec mon Apple Watch et oui déjà sa passe vite dis donc [emoji6]

Je suis entièrement satisfait de cette montre connectée elle est vraiment excellente elle a réussi à remplacer ma Pebble Steel avec classe, beauté tout en sachant reste discrète et elle fait tellement de chose en plus que du coup je ne regrette pas de m'en etre séparé... [emoji2]

Comme prévu et grâce a son revêtement DLC, elle ne marque pas, que ce soit au niveau du bracelet a maillon comme de l'écran je n'ai aucune micro rayures et pourtant au quotidien je la frotte par inadvertance sur divers revêtement [emoji6]

Par contre on vois que des progrès sont a faire sur certaines appli qui on tendance a etre pleine de bug donc inutilisable et des améliorations sur d'autres comme le minuteur qui n'affiche pas les secondes, ou music ou j'aimerai que le temps restant sur le morceau soit visible ainsi que la cover du disque mais c'est déjà pas mal comme ca [emoji2] 

J'aimerai une appli sur le programme du cinema UGC a cote de chez moi par exemple, sa pourrait etre sympa [emoji6]

Voila en une semaine cette Watch a su se montre indispensable pour moi, pour les sms a la voix, répondre a un appel, changer le morceau écouté, contrôlé le volume etc... Surtout a mon taf ou j'ai toujours les mains prises et du coup pas trop l'occasion de sortir mon telephone de ma sacoche... [emoji2]


----------



## KevX94 (7 Juillet 2015)

Et au fait je suis tellement fan du bracelet a maillon que du coup je vais revendre mon bracelet sport noir sidéral car aucune utilite du coup lol Ainsi que la protection qui se clipse dessus elle me sert a rien non plus... [emoji6]

Le bracelet a maillon est tres confortable, fin, s'accorde a merveille avec l'Apple Watch et ne me tire pas les poils donc nickel [emoji2]


----------



## Vanton (7 Juillet 2015)

Pour la cover dans Musique elle s'affiche bien... mais... En arrière plan ! Et floue


----------



## KevX94 (8 Juillet 2015)

Oui c'est ca Vanton donc pas tres utile du coup [emoji18]


----------



## fousfous (8 Juillet 2015)

Ça n'empêche pas de la reconnaitre


----------



## KevX94 (8 Juillet 2015)

Peut être mais elle est plus discrète que le modele inox qui fait très bling bling tout de même [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (8 Juillet 2015)

Je parlais des pochettes d'albums ^^


----------



## KevX94 (8 Juillet 2015)

Ah ok lol C'est tres flou quand meme je prefererai la pochette bien net et les infos par dessus a la limite [emoji18]


----------



## AnthonyWatch (8 Juillet 2015)

J'hésite toujours à la rendre... 
J'ai encore deux jours pour prendre ma décision et ça me rend malade.


----------



## KevX94 (8 Juillet 2015)

Pourquoi la rendre Anthony ? C'est dommage [emoji17]


----------



## AnthonyWatch (8 Juillet 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Pourquoi la rendre Anthony ? C'est dommage [emoji17]



Car elle n'est pas si utile et sera très vite obsolète... pour ce prix de dingue ! Et pas si belle non plus.
J'en suis presque à regarder la J12 de chez Chanel.


----------



## AnthonyWatch (8 Juillet 2015)

Franchement à part regarder l'heure et les SMS dessus, elle ne me sert à rien d'autre.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Juillet 2015)

AnthonyWatch a dit:


> Franchement à part regarder l'heure et les SMS dessus, elle ne me sert à rien d'autre.


En même temps c'est a ca qu'elle sert, a rien d'autres(sauf le suivi d'activité). Apple n'a jamais dit qu'elle ferait le café...


----------



## AnthonyWatch (8 Juillet 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> En même temps c'est a ca qu'elle sert, a rien d'autres(sauf le suivi d'activité). Apple n'a jamais dit qu'elle ferait le café...



Certes... Mais la plupart des applis sont très lentes voire bug.
1250e, c'est du vol pour ce produit. Ce n'est pas un bijou!


----------



## KevX94 (8 Juillet 2015)

Si c'est ce que tu penses de cette montre en effet retourne la car elle n'est pas faite pour toi c'est clair... Et prends celle de chez Chanel dans ce cas [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (8 Juillet 2015)

Pour moi si c'est un bijou et je suis fier de la porte surtout ce modele dont je suis tombe sous le charme des le debut [emoji4]


----------



## fousfous (8 Juillet 2015)

AnthonyWatch a dit:


> Franchement à part regarder l'heure et les SMS dessus, elle ne me sert à rien d'autre.


Et une montre classique donne à peine l'heure et ne fais pas de choses simple comme faire réveil, les fuseaux ou même minuteur.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Juillet 2015)

AnthonyWatch a dit:


> Certes... Mais la plupart des applis sont très lentes voire bug.
> 1250e, c'est du vol pour ce produit. Ce n'est pas un bijou!


Aucun soucis pour moi avec les applications qui fonctionnent très bien et ne sont absolument pas lentes...
Mais encore une fois ce n'est pas un iPhone, c'est une montre, les applis sont secondaires...

Quand au prix, tu le savais avant de la recevoir...


----------



## macbook60 (8 Juillet 2015)

Bientôt y'auras la mise a jour qui devrait faire fonctionner mieux les applications 
Mais elle servira toujours à la même chose


----------



## Vanton (9 Juillet 2015)

Moi les appli sont vraiment catastrophiques... Une notif de l'app Voyages SNCF est apparue aujourd'hui parce que je prenais le train. À chaque fois que je cliquais dessus la montre rebootait... 

Et ce soir j'ai voulu faire une demo de la montre à des amis et j'ai lancé l'appli Yelp. La lenteur les a choqués. Le pire c'est que j'ai même pas pu accéder à une liste de restos, j'avais les points qui tournaient au milieu... Au bout de 30s j'en ai eu marre et on est passé à autre chose. Clairement voilà 4 personnes qui ne l'achèteront pas


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Juillet 2015)

Cene sont pas les applis le cœur de la montre, mais les notifications, les sms, l'heure, et le suivi d'activité... Quelques applis sont pratiques, mais ça s'arrête là... Si ils ne comprennent pas ça, ils n'en ont effectivement pas besoin...


----------



## fousfous (9 Juillet 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Moi les appli sont vraiment catastrophiques... Une notif de l'app Voyages SNCF est apparue aujourd'hui parce que je prenais le train. À chaque fois que je cliquais dessus la montre rebootait...
> 
> Et ce soir j'ai voulu faire une demo de la montre à des amis et j'ai lancé l'appli Yelp. La lenteur les a choqués. Le pire c'est que j'ai même pas pu accéder à une liste de restos, j'avais les points qui tournaient au milieu... Au bout de 30s j'en ai eu marre et on est passé à autre chose. Clairement voilà 4 personnes qui ne l'achèteront pas


Mais faut pas montrer les applis c'est sur... Ça n'a que peu d'intérêt et les devs ont clairement pas fait leur boulot.


----------



## KevX94 (9 Juillet 2015)

En parlant de bug sa fait 2 fois que sa m'arrive : je suis au ciné, je recois un appel  donc je met ma main sur l'ecran pour refuse l'appel et bing bang boom la montre reboote loool


----------



## Yzelig (9 Juillet 2015)

Je penses que les lenteurs des appli de la montre peuvent aussi venir d'une mauvaise couverture Data (edge, 3G, 4G...).
Sous couverture 2G, les applis qui consulte le web de la Watch sont lente comme l'iPhone ! Ce qui est logique ! Donc si c'est lent sur la Watch, vérifier si c'est pas lent au même moment sur l'iPhone...

Ca me fait penser à yelp, TripAdvisor, plan ou autre, si vous faite une demo en intérieur, comme il met plus de temps à trouver le GPS, et apres consulte le web, j'imagine que les appli ne doivent pas avancer... Logique malgré tout !


----------



## Fabeme (10 Juillet 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> Je penses que les lenteurs des appli de la montre peuvent aussi venir d'une mauvaise couverture Data (edge, 3G, 4G...).
> Sous couverture 2G, les applis qui consulte le web de la Watch sont lente comme l'iPhone ! Ce qui est logique ! Donc si c'est lent sur la Watch, vérifier si c'est pas lent au même moment sur l'iPhone...
> 
> Ca me fait penser à yelp, TripAdvisor, plan ou autre, si vous faite une demo en intérieur, comme il met plus de temps à trouver le GPS, et apres consulte le web, j'imagine que les appli ne doivent pas avancer... Logique malgré tout !


Perso, les lenteurs je les ai en 4G avec un iPhone qui surf rapidement...


----------



## KevX94 (31 Juillet 2015)

Coucou, je viens de rentre d'une semaine de vacances top et ma Watch a bien supporté la piscine et le soleil d'Alsace... Je suis toujours ravi de mon Apple Watch et j'en ai profite pour visite l'Apple Store de Strasbourg et de Bale en Suisse en arborant fierement mon bijoux lol


----------



## fousfous (1 Août 2015)

Tu n'as pas eu envie de changer pour un édition en visitant l'Apple Store?


----------



## KevX94 (1 Août 2015)

J'aime pas du tout en or sa fait trop bling bling et puis vu le prix ce n'est pas pour moi loool


----------



## fousfous (1 Août 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> J'aime pas du tout en or sa fait trop bling bling et puis vu le prix ce n'est pas pour moi loool


Oui je suis bien d'accord avec toi 
Et c'est aussi moins solide que la tienne ^^


----------



## Fabeme (1 Août 2015)

Toujours pas de grosses rayures bien profondes ?


----------



## KevX94 (1 Août 2015)

Non pas de rayures en effet le revêtement DLC  tiens toujours ses promesses [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (5 Août 2015)

Pour celles et ceux qui on achete ce modele pouvez vous faire une photo bien detaille de votre bracelet et cadran svp? Afin de demontre que ce modele est bien tres resistant aux chocs et rayures/micro rayures... Je vais en faire de meme apres mes vacances [emoji2]


----------



## Boris 41 (5 Août 2015)

Désolé de casser l'ambiance mais il n'est pas hyper résistant aux rayures... J'en ai déjà une double (très fine et difficilement visible cependant) sur le fermoir alors que je ne la maltraite pas.

Et ça viendra pour toi comme pour les autres. Le DLC protège mais ne rends pas inrayable.


----------



## KevX94 (5 Août 2015)

Ah bon? Moi toute les fois ou j'ai eu une rayure, j'ai frotte et c'est parti bizarre...


----------



## Boris 41 (5 Août 2015)

Moi aussi jusqu'à celle là...


----------



## KevX94 (5 Août 2015)

Mais l'avantage de ce modele ca se vois beaucoup moins que la version argent qui lui est un nid a rayures apparement...


----------



## Boris 41 (5 Août 2015)

Sauf que la version sans DLC ça se récupère au polish. Là c'est définitif :/


----------



## KevX94 (5 Août 2015)

Le polish n'efface pas les rayures profondes non plus tu sais


----------



## KevX94 (5 Août 2015)

En tout cas je ne regrette absolument pas mon choix, elle est magnifique et discrete j'en suis fan et je la bichonne comme il se doit [emoji6]


----------



## KevX94 (5 Août 2015)

Au fait tu aurais une photo pour nous montre tes rayures?


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Août 2015)

J'en fais dès que je peux ;-) Aujourd'hui c'est la tranche de deux maillon qui est à sont à leur tour touchées. Y a pas de miracle et s'était prévisible...


----------



## KevX94 (6 Août 2015)

Ah merde mais tu travailles dans quel taf pour autant la marque ?


----------



## Boris 41 (7 Août 2015)

Dans des bureaux.


----------



## KevX94 (10 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour a tous, 

Sa fait un bout de temps que je ne suis pas venu ici mais me voici de retour [emoji2]

Pour mon Apple Watch elle est toujours au top quelques micros rayures au niveau du tour du boitier mais rien de catastrophique, par rapport au modele en argent et il faut bien qu'elle vive aussi lol
Je vous ferais quelques photos de la belle quand j'aurais le temps pas de soucis.
En tout cas elle ne me quitte plus depuis le 30 juin 2015 et j'en suis plus que satisfait et les diverses mises a jours font evoluer son OS petit a petit [emoji2]


----------



## alfatech (30 Décembre 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Mais l'avantage de ce modele ca se vois beaucoup moins que la version argent qui lui est un nid a rayures apparement...



Pour l'instant j'en ai toujours aucune


----------



## jackpote (10 Mars 2016)

Bonjour. 

Je viens de la voir en version bracelet sport noir à la Fnac. 

Superbe. Un côté sport de la version aluminium par sa discrétion par rapport version acier. Un côté extrêmement classe par son côté brillant de l'acier teinté noir. Magnifique. 

Mais ce brillant justement, ne marque t'il pas trop les traces de doigts ? 

Et le bracelet en acier noir que j'ai pas pu voir, sur les photos il a l'air d'être moins brillant que le boîtier ? 

Limite j'ai envie de craquer pour un modèle d'occasion (état neuf) m sur le bon coin...


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2016)

Le bracelet à maillons est brossé, qu'il soit en Inox brut ou noir sidéral. C'est pour ça que tu trouves qu'il brille moins


----------



## jackpote (10 Mars 2016)

Ok merci


----------



## fabremi (11 Mars 2016)

Salut à tous ! Après plusieurs mois, il y en a t il qui ont des soucis avec l'acier noir sidéral ? 
Saut de couleur, rayures qui se voient, etc.... 
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Mars 2016)

Le dlc ne permet pas ce genre de problème... Donc je serai surpris que tu trouves des gens avec ce type de soucis...


----------



## Vanton (12 Mars 2016)

Tu parlais de difficultés avec les arrêtés vives non ?

Est-ce que les bords du bracelet ne vieillissent pas trop mal ?


----------



## Fabeme (14 Mars 2016)

RAS pour moi pour l'instant, le tout vieillit sans rayures à ce jour


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Tu parlais de difficultés avec les arrêtés vives non ?
> 
> Est-ce que les bords du bracelet ne vieillissent pas trop mal ?


Effectivement, cela peut être le seul soucis, encore que je fais assez confiance à Apple pour avoir penser à réduire les arrêtés vive (aucune sur la montre, et je ne possède pas le bracelet pour pouvoir vérifier).


----------



## Pitabulla (24 Mars 2016)

Hello à tous,

alors justement, moi j'ai pas eu de chance, j'ai une "tache" qui est apparue au niveau du fermoir. Comme dit, c'est pas l'oeuvre d'un impact mais plutôt d'un frottement, voila à quoi ça ressemble (dsl pour la qualité de la photo mais c'est dur à prendre correctement





comme vous le voyez, c'est la tache blanche en bas du fermoir, au dessus de mon doigt.
Ce qui est bizarre, car l'inox a censé avoir été teinté dans la masse, donc le dessous devrait être noir.
Je suis allé en Apple store, ils ne peuvent rien faire, ils ne sont pas équipé pour ca.
Ils m'ont conseillé d'aller voir chez un horloger, je suis allé en voir 2, ils n'ont pas voulu prendre le risque de la polir et en examinant la montre, ils m'ont dit qu'il était peu probable que ça soit effectivement teinté dans la masse (dénigrement de leur part ou pas, difficile de savoir)
Vous avez une idée de comment enlever cela ??
Car le but c'est de la revendre (vous avez peut être vu mon annonce sur le site ioccasion)
a+
Pierre


----------



## fousfous (24 Mars 2016)

Pour info on ne peut pas teindre un metal dans la masse, le plastique oui mais les métaux sont juste recouvert.
Et le revêtement noir s'obtient avec un processus très compliqué, donc t'es horlogers ne peuvent rien faire.


----------



## Vanton (24 Mars 2016)

C'est un traitement de surface, ça n'est pas teinté dans la masse. Donc ça n'est pas réparable à mon avis... 

Moumou92 tu confirmes ?


----------



## Pitabulla (24 Mars 2016)

alors yes, je viens de vérifier par rapport a la vidéo de présentation de apple, c'est bien juste une sur-couche (je sais plus où j'ai vu cette histoire de teinté dans la masse), yes, donc en gros, on ne peut rien faire, c'est bien ça??


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Mars 2016)

Rien à faire, le dlc se fait sous vide dans un four à plasma.,.. Ça se trouve pas chez un horloger ça... C'est un procédé cvd à base de méthane... Le plasma sert à cracker le carbone du méthane pour le déposer sous forme d'un mélange sp2 (graphite) / sp3 diamant amorphe... Les conditions de pression (vide poussé) et de température doivent être précis sinon on dépose plutôt du graphite ou du diamant... Le traitement de surface de préparation est aussi complexe pour l'accroche de la couche...

Si certains sont intéressés, je peut vous envoyer le miens vers ma thèse qui explique le procédé cvd de dépôt en détail...


----------



## Pitabulla (24 Mars 2016)

ah ok d'accord, je comprends mieux pourquoi on a mis autant de temps à être livrer maintenant (merci pour ton explication pointue) !
Bon du coup, je l'ai dans le baba !
Sinon, personne n'est intéressé par ma montre ??
http://ioccasion.fr/370/Apple-Watch/29966/Apple-Watch-38-mm-Bracelet-maillons-noirs.html


----------



## Fabeme (24 Mars 2016)

Tu la revend sans mentionner le petit accroc au bracelet ?


----------



## Pitabulla (25 Mars 2016)

Fabeme a dit:


> Tu la revend sans mentionner le petit accroc au bracelet ?



alors effectivement, c'est vrai que je ne précise pas l'état de la montre, car :
- étant donné que je ne propose qu'une vente en main propre (vu le prix de l'objet), je vais forcément mentionner aux potentiels acheteurs ce détail si ils se montrent intéressé car vu le prix, c'est évident qu'ils voudront regarder la montre sur toutes ses coutures pour se décider à l'acheter. Et l'accroc, est quasi-invisible, il n'y a ni creux, ni bosse, c'est vraiment en surface.
- je ne le précise pas dans l'offre pour attirer le plus de curieux possible ^^


----------



## fousfous (25 Mars 2016)

A la limite moi je veux bien juste le bracelet mais comme y a un accro pas plus de 30€ ^^


----------



## Fabeme (25 Mars 2016)

Pitabulla a dit:


> alors effectivement, c'est vrai que je ne précise pas l'état de la montre, car :
> - étant donné que je ne propose qu'une vente en main propre (vu le prix de l'objet), je vais forcément mentionner aux potentiels acheteurs ce détail si ils se montrent intéressé car vu le prix, c'est évident qu'ils voudront regarder la montre sur toutes ses coutures pour se décider à l'acheter. Et l'accroc, est quasi-invisible, il n'y a ni creux, ni bosse, c'est vraiment en surface.
> - je ne le précise pas dans l'offre pour attirer le plus de curieux possible ^^



Ah... Moi j'aurai mis une photo de l'accroc pour montrer qu'il est présent mais minim et ainsi éviter d'avoir à subir une négociation surprise et agressive d'un potentiel acheteur déçu de découvrir cela lorsqu'il voit l'objet et l'inspecte...

Chacun fait ce qu'il veut hein...


----------



## Pitabulla (25 Mars 2016)

Fabeme a dit:


> Ah... Moi j'aurai mis une photo de l'accroc pour montrer qu'il est présent mais minim et ainsi éviter d'avoir à subir une négociation surprise et agressive d'un potentiel acheteur déçu de découvrir cela lorsqu'il voit l'objet et l'inspecte...
> 
> Chacun fait ce qu'il veut hein...



Alors évidemment, je signalerais à l'acheteur par téléphone (ou mail etc..) le petit accroc, je ne lui dirai pas au dernier moment...
Si je met une photo de l'accroc dans l'annonce, les gens risquent plus facilement de passer leur chemin et du coup, je risque pas de la vendre...
Or, si qqun se montre intéressé, et que je lui explique (par téléphone toujours) par la suite qu'il y a ce petit défaut, peut être que, avec une négociation, il serait quand même intéressé malgré l'accroc...

Mais comme tu le dis si bien, chacun fait comme il veut...


----------



## alfatech (28 Mars 2016)

Pitabulla a dit:


> Alors évidemment, je signalerais à l'acheteur par téléphone (ou mail etc..) le petit accroc, je ne lui dirai pas au dernier moment...
> Si je met une photo de l'accroc dans l'annonce, les gens risquent plus facilement de passer leur chemin et du coup, je risque pas de la vendre...
> Or, si qqun se montre intéressé, et que je lui explique (par téléphone toujours) par la suite qu'il y a ce petit défaut, peut être que, avec une négociation, il serait quand même intéressé malgré l'accroc...
> 
> Mais comme tu le dis si bien, chacun fait comme il veut...



Ceci n'engage que moi mais si je vois un défaut visible et que dans l'annonce ce n'est pas spécifié dès le départ  je passe direct mon chemin, je catalogue direct le vendeur dans la catégorie "pas honnête", surtout dans des tarifs si élevés......Je dis ça pour t'aider (j'en ai déjà une).


----------



## Vanton (28 Mars 2016)

S'il le dit dès le premier contact, ça va encore. Mais effectivement s'il laisse traîner ça rompt la confiance et ça peut faire échouer de nombreuses ventes


----------



## Vanton (28 Mars 2016)

Oups, pas pour ici !


----------



## Pitabulla (28 Mars 2016)

héhé, pour alors pour clarifier : dans l'annonce, il n'y a, ni marqué que l'état est nickel, ni que y a un petit défaut (c'est juste pour avoir plus de chance d'être contacté, car je pense que si je parle du défaut dans l'annonce, l'acheteur va tout de suite la zapper sans me contacter, après, peut être que je me trompe)
Ensuite, les fois où on m'a contacté pour la montre, ca s'est passé a peu près a chaque fois comme ca :
- est ce que la montre est disponible ?
- oui
- quel est l'état de la montre ?
- quasi neuve, a part une toute petite trace blanche au niveau du fermoir
- est ce qu'un échange contre un vélo vous intéresse ??
- non...

voila voila


----------



## Vanton (29 Mars 2016)

Ah tiens on m'a proposé un vélo contre mon iPhone moi aussi ! [emoji1] Ça doit être la monnaie du moment


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2016)

Sans vouloir être naïf, j'ai fait une annonce pour mon iPad Air 128 Go, la première chose que j'ai cité c'est le changement de la vitre chez un reparateur tiers et le bug de l'ouverture de la cover qui en résulte...

Ca ne m'intéresse pas de avoir 100 appels de gens qui ne seront pas interressé à cause de ca... Et je suis persuadé que c'est important d'être transparent...


----------



## jacghit (29 Mars 2016)

J'ai un problème avec ma Watch 41mm black sidéral. J'ai voulu effectuer un nouveau jumelage et c'est impossible : mon iPhone 6 reconnait bien l'image de la watch et la photographie en me disant jumelage effectué, mais ensuite après acceptation des conditions, ils me dit "*Echec de vérification*". Après plusieurs appels au SAV Apple et plusieurs manoeuvres qu'ils m'ont fait faire, aucun résultat que ce soit avec mon iPhone 6 ou l'iPhone 5S de ma femme. Apple va récupérer ma watch et m'en envoyer une neuve, mais tout ça va demander au moins 5 à 6 jours. Quelqu'un a t'il déjà eu ce genre de problème ?


----------



## Pitabulla (29 Mars 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Ah tiens on m'a proposé un vélo contre mon iPhone moi aussi ! [emoji1] Ça doit être la monnaie du moment



yes effectivement, apparement c'était un beau vélo de course ! héhé
Sinon j'ai eu le droit a une vingtaine de SMS pour me demander si mon bijou/montre (dans ces termes) était encore disponible, et que je ne les devais les contacter que par l'adresse mail stipuler dans leur SMS...



Moumou92 a dit:


> Sans vouloir être naïf, j'ai fait une annonce pour mon iPad Air 128 Go, la première chose que j'ai cité c'est le changement de la vitre chez un reparateur tiers et le bug de l'ouverture de la cover qui en résulte...
> 
> Ca ne m'intéresse pas de avoir 100 appels de gens qui ne seront pas interressé à cause de ca... Et je suis persuadé que c'est important d'être transparent...



Yes mais pour tout t'avouer, depuis septembre que j'essaye de la vendre, je n'ai eu que... 4-5 véritables demandes (dont le vélo et des offres à 600€ environ)
Donc, je ne croule pas vraiment sous les appels, c'est pour ca que je ne mentionne pas le défaut, sinon c'est dead
Quand j'ai vendu mon iphone 5s à l'époque, j'avais cette fois ci mentionné les rayures sur l'écran dans mon annonce (comme tu as mentionné les défauts de ton ipad), mais je l'ai quand meme vendu en moins d'une semaine.
La réalité, c'est que personne ne veut de cette montre (encore moins les modèles haut de gamme)
Je regrette pas mal mon achat, je me retrouve avec un objet a 1200€ que je n'utilise pas sur les bras (enfin justement non, dans sa boite héhé). Avec un peu de chance, elle va devenir collector d'ici qques années, et on pourra la revendre 10000€ (je sais, je rêve!)


----------



## fousfous (29 Mars 2016)

Bah tu devrais la mettre sur le bras  C'est une montre très efficace quand même


----------



## Vanton (29 Mars 2016)

Oui je trouve aussi qu'elle n'intéresse pas grand monde... Je vois des annonces passer et repasser pendant des semaines sur le bon coin... Les classiques se trouvent parfois à 400€ alors qu'elles en valent 800 neuves... On dit souvent que les prix de l'occasion chez Apple restent élevés mais ce n'est clairement pas le cas pour cette montre.


----------



## jackpote (29 Mars 2016)

Le problème c'est aussi qu'avec tout ces références c'est dur de trouvé le modèles exacte qu'on veux sur le bon coin ...


----------



## Vanton (29 Mars 2016)

Globalement les gens veulent surtout les modèles noirs j'ai l'impression... Les Sport gris sidéral sont sans conteste le modèle le plus vendu. Je ne serais pas surpris d'apprendre qu'à lui seul il représente au moins un tiers des ventes.


----------



## mat37 (4 Avril 2016)

Comme je n'arrive pas à me décider, j'ai besoin de vos retours sur la finition noir du traitement DLC de la watch black. Après quelques mois d'utilisation, avez vous remarqué des rayures, micro-rayures sur votre boitier de montre? Est ce que cela se voit particulièrement? Je ne parle pas du bracelet mais belle est bien du boitier de la Watch 

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## Fabeme (4 Avril 2016)

Pour ma part non, il faudrait que je fasse des photos prochainement mais pas de rayures, ni sur le corps de la montre ni sur le bracelet.

On peut avoir parfois des traces qui font croire à, mais elles disparaissent en frottant avec un tissu.


----------



## mat37 (4 Avril 2016)

Fabeme a dit:


> Pour ma part non, il faudrait que je fasse des photos prochainement mais pas de rayures, ni sur le corps de la montre ni sur le bracelet.
> 
> On peut avoir parfois des traces qui font croire à, mais elles disparaissent en frottant avec un tissu.



Merci pour ton retour.

Est ce que tu la "maltraite" dans son utilisation quotidienne? as t-elle déjà pris des chocs légers du genre choc en passant une porte, choc à un meuble ect... Tu travailles en bureau?
Etant quelqu'un d'assez speed dans ma vie de tous les jours, malgré que je bosse en bureau avec des réunions et visites sur les chantier du BTP, j'ai peur qu'elle prenne des "pets" qui laisse des traces indélébiles comme le traitement de se polie pas. Il faut déjà que je la supporte au poignet (pas comme le modèle acier tout court)


----------



## fabremi (9 Mai 2016)

Bonsoir à tous, avez vous remarqué quelques traces ou rayures après un choc ou un coup sur un mur ?
Je m'explique, je voudrais dormir avec ma watch noir sidéral inox, je bouge pas mal en dormant apparement (me dit ma copine ^^), je crains donc de la frotter ou cogner le mur avec en dormant...
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Locke (10 Mai 2016)

fabremi a dit:


> je crains donc de la frotter ou cogner le mur avec en dormant...


C'est simple, change de place et fais dormir ta copine contre le mur.


----------



## fabremi (10 Mai 2016)

LOL ça va être dur... 
C'est en tête de lit le mur


----------



## Locke (10 Mai 2016)

Colle un panneau de polystyrène.


----------



## jackpote (10 Mai 2016)

Ma Watch SS black a l'air de bien résister au micro rayures. Mais si je regarde vraiment a la lumière dans tout les angles j'arrive à voir quelques micro traces. 

Elle est bien solide mais elle se raye aussi


----------



## fabremi (10 Mai 2016)

OK merci. 
Avez vous des photos de vos watch?
J'ai lu plusieurs personnes en proposés mais j'en ai pas vu ^^


----------



## jackpote (10 Mai 2016)




----------



## LucasMac (20 Mai 2016)

Voici quelques photos...


----------



## friscone (15 Juin 2016)

Bonjour à tous, voici mon bracelet à maillons noir sidéral au bout de quelques mois, je ne pensais pas que le travail sur ordinateur à la souris était si violent pour la qualité de ce bracelet... Je sors de l'apple store de Lille pour en parler avec un genius... Usure normale parait-il [emoji848], vous en pensez quoi vous?


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## fousfous (15 Juin 2016)

Tu frottais contre quoi? Si c'est l'aluminium des Mac ou de un clavier ça ne m'étonne pas.


----------



## friscone (15 Juin 2016)

Je travaille sur un bureau en bois mélaniné très classique "à l'ancienne" avec une souris et un tapis de souris. Du coup, je suis extrêmement déçu par ce bracelet, très mauvais rapport qualité/prix et peu confortable. Un ami possède le même bracelet en 42 mm et a les des rayures encore plus marquées et plus larges jusqu'au milieu du bracelet. Même avec l'apple care + auquel j'avais souscrit, le genius n'a rien voulu savoir.


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Vanton (15 Juin 2016)

C'est étrange... On dirait qu'il a été scié par quelque chose... Comme fousfous j'aurais bien incriminé un bord de topcase de Mac... Parce que ça ressemble pas à un frottement sur une table en bois...


----------



## friscone (15 Juin 2016)

Pour l'anecdote, quand j'ai appelé l'apple care pour en parler et demander si c'était pris en charge, la nana m'a dit "normalement non" et m'a conseillé pour éviter ça, d'acheter plutôt un bracelet en cuir ou de mettre un morceau de tissu sur mon bureauet à terminer en rigolant, de passer un coup de marqueur [emoji15], humour vache... Sous mon insistance, elle m'a enfin conseillé d'aller en apple store pour en parler à un "expert". Le gars rencontré ce midi à Lille était très embêté pour moi, il avait la même montre que moi. Sur la sienne, les chocs étaient sur la montre. Bref, c'est mon expérience mais si vous hésitez, n'achetez pas ce modèle noir sidéral. Sur 2 montres, la mienne et celle d'un ami, même problèmatique et rien à faire... Je vais donc essayer le marqueur noir indélébile.


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2016)

friscone a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, voici mon bracelet à maillons noir sidéral au bout de quelques mois, je ne pensais pas que le travail sur ordinateur à la souris était si violent pour la qualité de ce bracelet... Je sors de l'apple store de Lille pour en parler avec un genius... Usure normale parait-il [emoji848], vous en pensez quoi vous?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app



Dans quel état l'ordi ?


----------



## friscone (15 Juin 2016)

Pas d'ordi dans l'histoire mais le bureau en bois va très bien lui.


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Areknor (18 Juin 2016)

À 500 euros le bracelet, c'est triste. Ma version chinoise à 50 euros ne s'use pas d'un poil !


----------



## friscone (22 Juin 2016)

Tu as raison sur la tristesse de la situation et j'en veux beaucoup apple pour cette qualité déplorable. Le gars de l'apple store était vraiment désolé pour moi. La prochaine fois je me garderai bien de prendre cette montre et l'apple care + qui va bien! Adieu apple...


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Mcbm (2 Août 2016)

Petite question aux processeurs d'Apple watch noir sidéral. 
J'ai l'intention de m'en acheter une ce week-end mais avant de franchir le pas, je voudrais savoir si le boîtier de vos Apple Watch ont résisté au temps, s'ils ont des rayures et surtout si ils ont des micros rayures ( ça m'embêterais d'avoir des micros rayures au bout de quelques semaines comme sur les watch intox ). 
Est-ce que vous pourriez faire un petit retour sur la résistance de vous watch avec des photos si c'est possible ?


----------



## Vanton (2 Août 2016)

Tu es certain de ne pas vouloir attendre deux mois la sortie de la V2... ?


----------



## Mcbm (3 Août 2016)

En faite j'avais une Apple Watch argent depuis sa date de sortie. Mais manque de peau, elle est tombée et ne fonctionnait plus.
On m'en a offert une autre pour mon anniversaire mais une cette foie-ci une gris sidéral qui me plait beaucoup mais j'aurais préféré une noir sidéral. 
Je me suis dit que je pouvais profiter des 14 jours pour la retourner a l'apple store et reprendre une noir sidéral, c'est pour cette raison que j'ai poser la question de la résistance de ce modèle face aux rayures et surtout aux micros rayures, c'est la seule chose qui me fais hésiter a me prendre la noire sidéral. 
Pour le retour ils disent 14 jours calendaire, en sachant qu'elle a été achetée le 23 Juillet, j'ai jusqu'au 5 Aout ou jusqu'au 6 Aout pour la faire échanger ?


----------



## jackpote (3 Août 2016)

La mienne est magnifique comme au premier jour. Pourtant je la porte tout le temps. De même pour le bracelet milanais [emoji7]


----------



## Vanton (3 Août 2016)

Comme tu le verras plus haut dans les messages, certains ont eu des problèmes mais ça semble rare. Et de toute façon le modèle gris sidéral en a aussi donc l'un dans l'autre... Autant prendre celle qui te plait le plus. Après la différence de prix en neuf est salée !


----------



## Mcbm (3 Août 2016)

Oui c'est vrai qu'elle n'est pas donné même si celle que j'aimerais bien est celle avec le bracelet sport, pas celle a maillons qui est pour le coup vraiment trop chère. 
Mais bon la raison veut que je garde la gris sidéral et c'est ce que je vais faire. 700€ dans une Watch, avec le recul, je n'ai pas vraiment envie de mettre autant que dans un iPhone et je préfère garder l'argent pour pourquoi pas me prendre le futur iPhone.


----------



## Mcbm (5 Août 2016)

Bon bah j'ai fini par craquer, j'ai retourné mon Apple Watch Sport gris sidéral et je suis repartie avec une Apple Watch inox noir sidéral bracelet sport noir. C'est vrai qu'elle est chère mais je la trouve plus qualitative que la Watch sport, en tout cas très satisfait de ce modèle. Maintenant, j'espère que le boîtier ne va pas se micro-rayer très vite, l'écran ne m'inquiète pas, sur mon premier modèle sport argent que j'ai porté pendant un an, je n'ai jamais eu de micro rayure, je pense que sur celui en saphir je devrais être tranquille. 

Enfin j'espère.


----------



## Vanton (6 Août 2016)

Pour ce prix j'aurais vraiment attendu mi septembre à ta place...  J'espère que tu ne regretteras pas trop !


----------



## jackpote (6 Août 2016)

Tu es sûr de toi Vanton pour mi septembre ? [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (6 Août 2016)

C'est vrai que pour éviter d'avoir moins de nouveautés à lancer Apple pour la remplacer en mars, en même temps que les iPad


----------



## Vanton (6 Août 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Tu es sûr de toi Vanton pour mi septembre ? [emoji6]



Tu sais bien que non ! [emoji1] Mais ça semble plausible et c'est ce qu'évoque la rumeur.


----------



## CounterSpy_p (6 Août 2016)

Assez plausible, je ne pense pas qu'Apple veuille passer à côté des fêtes de fin d'année. Ça fera aussi deux ans pour la V1, alors peut être que ... mais avec Apple, on est jamais sûr de rien ! Zut, j'en veux une sous le sapin moi


----------



## jackpote (8 Août 2016)

Les rumeurs de ce matin annoncé la version 2 pour .... Cet année.


----------



## CounterSpy_p (9 Août 2016)

En tenant compte des rumeurs (qui sont ce qu'elles sont .. ^^), elle me tenterai bien la version améliorée, sans GPS, sans baromètre mais un meilleur processeur pour une meilleur autonomie, moins chère : parfait


----------



## fousfous (9 Août 2016)

Oh tu sais l'autonomie est déjà largement suffisante, y a jamais besoin de s'en inquiéter ni même de regarder le niveau de batterie qu'il reste. Et elle n'est pas si aussi lente que certains veulent le faire croire.
Mais en effete, rien que pour la baisse de prix mieux vaut attendre


----------



## Vanton (9 Août 2016)

Pas aussi lente ??? [emoji1]


----------



## NestorK (9 Août 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Oh tu sais l'autonomie est déjà largement suffisante, y a jamais besoin de s'en inquiéter ni même de regarder le niveau de batterie qu'il reste. Et elle n'est pas si aussi lente que certains veulent le faire croire.
> Mais en effete, rien que pour la baisse de prix mieux vaut attendre



Je crois surtout que la seule Apple Watch rapide en toute occasion est la tienne. Si tu la mets sur ebay, tu vas pouvoir en tirer des euros, vu qu'elle doit être assez unique. Même celle de Kevin Lynch *blagounette de keynote à l'appuie* semble en dessous de la tienne !

Quant à l'autonomie, elle est bonne, mais je serais ravi de pouvoir partir en week end sans chargeur. Voilà.

Bien que tu dises le contraire à longueur de messages, il y a bel et bien des tas de choses à améliorer sur l'Apple Watch qui justifie totalement une vraie version 2, ce qui ne veut pas dire que je n'aime pas ma V1.


----------



## fousfous (9 Août 2016)

Bah honnêtement quand je lance des applications je ne me retrouve pas forcément devant la petite roue, déjà toutes les app de base se lancent instantanément.
Et les apps tiercent démarrent quand même assez vite et pendant le keynote ça a largement été exagéré.

Je ne vois pas le problème de partir en week-end, il y a juste à prendre son chargeur et la watch continuera de se recharger la nuit, ça ne sert à rien de faire prendre de l'épaisseur pour ça, surtout que c'est un coup à se perdre avec ses recharges et du coup ne plus avoir de batterie.


----------



## Mcbm (9 Août 2016)

Personnellement je suis du même avis que fousfous concernant la batterie. Depuis Avril 2015, je ne me suis jamais inquiété de savoir si j'allais finir la journée où si elle allait s'éteindre, elle fait la journée sans problème et quand je pars en week-end ou en vacances, je prends le chargeur avec moi comme je fais pour mon iPhone, c'est pas un câble de plus qui change le poids du sac ou qui m'encombre plus. Après pour les applications, il ne faut pas non plus demander à ce qu'elle soit aussi rapide qu'un iPhone. Sur quelques applications j'ai la roue qui tourne mais ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça, ça ne demande pas une éternité avant que l'application ne s'ouvre. Pour l'instant la V1 me conviens très bien et franchement si la V2 apporte un GPS et une batterie plus importante sans changer de design, je ne sauterai sans doute pas sur cette V2.


----------



## NestorK (9 Août 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le problème de partir en week-end, il y a juste à prendre son chargeur et la watch continuera de se recharger la nuit, ça ne sert à rien de faire prendre de l'épaisseur pour ça, surtout que c'est un coup à se perdre avec ses recharges et du coup ne plus avoir de batterie.



J'ai parlé d'un problème ? Je parle de confort. Moins j'ai à la charger, plus c'est confortable, aussi simple. Quand je pars en trek plusieurs jours sans prise, la montre est bonne à laisser à la maison. Quand je suis en tournage plusieurs jours avec des horaires de fou, je passe ma vie en mode avion à jongler avec la batterie. Quand je pars en week end, avec tous les chargeurs que j'embarque, je serais content de me passer de celui de la Watch. Un problème ? Non. Au quotidien, clairement, ca fait le job. Mais un peu plus de confort ne me déplairait pas.

Et il y a des tas de moyen d'améliorer l'autonomie sans toucher à l'épaisseur.

Quant à la keynote et à la réactivité de la montre, c'est ce que je constate sur la mienne sur une majorité d'apps tierces voire quelques apps natives. Ce n'est donc clairement pas exagéré.


----------



## jackpote (10 Août 2016)

Plus de batterie pour un affichage constant de l'heure svp !!!


----------



## NestorK (10 Août 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Plus de batterie pour un affichage constant de l'heure svp !!!



C'est un écran AMOLED, donc pourquoi pas justement quand on voit les écrans *always on* pour les notifs de certains téléphones android... Gros + 1 !


----------



## jackpote (10 Août 2016)

J'espère vraiment que ça sera la nouveauté de cet Watch 2 !


----------



## fousfous (10 Août 2016)

Ça vous plait vous que tout le puisse lire sur votre écran? Vive la confidentialité... J'apprécie justement de pouvoir cacher mon écran d'un mouvement de poignet


----------



## jackpote (10 Août 2016)

Imagine juste l'heure tout le temps affichée en always on ... et quand tu reçois un texto la montre vibre ou sonne et le mouvement du poignet (comme celui actuel) affiche alors le message. 

Il y a alors aucun problème de confidentialité !!


----------



## fousfous (10 Août 2016)

On va passer son temps à bouger son poignet en se demandant si on a eu aucuns messages ou alors si le geste n'a pas été reconnu
Ça va juste ne pas être pratique du tout, et c'est quoi l'intérêt d'afficher l'heure si tu ne la regardes pas?


----------



## jackpote (10 Août 2016)

Tu bouges bien ton poignet pour lire un message quand il arrive sur ta Watch ? 

L'heure et seulement l'heure en always on permettrai justement de lire l'´heure sans forcément faire ce mouvement de poignet précis ! (L'heure c'est quand même la fonction première d'une montre)


----------



## fousfous (10 Août 2016)

Oui mais si le geste n'est pas reconnu y aura aucuns moyens de le savoir
Bah oui la montre donne bien l'heure quand je la regarde justement


----------



## Vanton (11 Août 2016)

Ça me gonflerait aussi que la montre émette de la lumière en permanence... Si ça doit être dispo, faudrait vraiment que l'affichage soit très sombre histoire de ne pas trop attirer le regard


----------



## NestorK (11 Août 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Ça me gonflerait aussi que la montre émette de la lumière en permanence... Si ça doit être dispo, faudrait vraiment que l'affichage soit très sombre histoire de ne pas trop attirer le regard



C'est déjà le cas sur les smartphones android qui utilisent ce système d'écran toujours allumé : c'est gris/sombre, discret, c'est une espèce d'écran d'accueil dans l'écran d'accueil.

Mais j'aimerais vraiment avoir l'heure en toute circonstance comme une montre classique, ça éviterait d'ailleurs de parfois tourner le poignet sans qu'il ne se passe rien et que l'écran reste noir, ce qui lui arrive de temps à autre selon la position.

Quant à la notif, la vibration est suffisante pour te dire qu'elle est là, il suffirait de la configurer pour qu'elle n'apparaisse pas sur l'écran comme sur un iPhone - juste le point rouge.


----------



## Fabeme (11 Août 2016)

Mouai, perso c'est vraiment pas le truc qui me gène le plus sur mon AW... c'est vraiment la vitesse de lancement des applications qui me gène (même avec les dernières beta, mais il y a une petite correction à faire au niveau du code des apps, donc on va attendre avant de juger), et le manque de contexte proactif. 

Alors l'allumage de l'écran en continue, en gris, vert, jaune, discret ou pas, c'est pas l'urgence je crois 

Je ne suis pas à la recherche d'une puce GPS active non plus, pas envie d'une brulure au 4e degré


----------



## NestorK (11 Août 2016)

Fabeme a dit:


> Mouai, perso c'est vraiment pas le truc qui me gène le plus sur mon AW... c'est vraiment la vitesse de lancement des applications qui me gène (même avec les dernières beta, mais il y a une petite correction à faire au niveau du code des apps, donc on va attendre avant de juger), et le manque de contexte proactif.
> 
> Alors l'allumage de l'écran en continue, en gris, vert, jaune, discret ou pas, c'est pas l'urgence je crois
> 
> Je ne suis pas à la recherche d'une puce GPS active non plus, pas envie d'une brulure au 4e degré



Personne ne parle d'urgence il me semble, mais on propose des pistes pour améliorer la montre.
Je suis bien d'accord avec toi que la vitesse d'exécution est la priorité, à priori WatchOS 3 devrait y faire quelque chose.


----------



## fousfous (11 Août 2016)

NestorK a dit:


> Quant à la notif, la vibration est suffisante pour te dire qu'elle est là, il suffirait de la configurer pour qu'elle n'apparaisse pas sur l'écran comme sur un iPhone - juste le point rouge.


Non la vibration n'est pas suffisante quand on bouge.
Personnellement j'ai pas envie que les gens sachent que j'ai un message avec le point rouge, j'ai acheté un Watch pour recevoir les messages le plus discrètement possible. J'ai pas envie d'un retour en arrière. Et c'est vraiment dérangeant quelqu'un qui regarde sur mon écran.


----------



## Vanton (11 Août 2016)

Franchement les gens remarquent plus que j'utilise la montre que mon tel. Le téléphone c'est totalement passé dans les mœurs, les gens ne le calculent pas. La montre en revanche ça saute aux yeux.


----------



## NestorK (11 Août 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Non la vibration n'est pas suffisante quand on bouge.
> Personnellement j'ai pas envie que les gens sachent que j'ai un message avec le point rouge, j'ai acheté un Watch pour recevoir les messages le plus discrètement possible. J'ai pas envie d'un retour en arrière. Et c'est vraiment dérangeant quelqu'un qui regarde sur mon écran.



Une montre qui n'affiche pas l'heure en permanence, c'est déjà - pour moi - un retour en arrière, comme tu dis si bien. C'est mon avis, tu ne le partages pas, c'est pas grave, hein ? On va pas en tartiner dix pages.

Contrairement à la notification, je me contrefiche qu'on puisse voir le  "point rouge" mais encore une fois, c'est propre à chacun. Et en ce qui me concerne, la vibration fait très bien le boulot pour me prévenir.

J'ai pas acheté la Watch pour lire/recevoir/etc. mes sms en toute discrétion mais pour ne plus avoir à sortir l'iPhone toutes les 5 minutes.

Enfin, la montre passe totalement inaperçue chez moi, ce qui m'a d'ailleurs surpris (je suis à Paris). Mon 6 plus et Pokémon go attirent plus les regards...


----------



## Fabeme (11 Août 2016)

NestorK a dit:


> Enfin, la montre passe totalement inaperçue chez moi, ce qui m'a d'ailleurs surpris (je suis à Paris). Mon 6 plus et Pokémon go attirent plus les regards...



Faut surtout que Pokémon Go soit dispo sur l'Apple Watch... c'est Ça le truc important


----------



## fousfous (11 Août 2016)

Fabeme a dit:


> Faut surtout que Pokémon Go soit dispo sur l'Apple Watch... c'est Ça le truc important


Oui pour le coup ce serait un jeu vraiment adapté à la Watch, et en prenant compte des capteurs pour la distance aussi ce serait bien, pour ceux qui veulent faire les km chez eux 
Mais le problème de pokemons Go c'est que ça fonctionne comme les 1ères apps sur ce principe sortit en 2008! Donc ils ont pas fait beaucoup de boulot dessus et ça se voit, mais au moins ils ont le meilleur rapport bénéfice/travail!


----------



## NestorK (11 Août 2016)

Fabeme a dit:


> Faut surtout que Pokémon Go soit dispo sur l'Apple Watch... c'est Ça le truc important


Ahah, pas faux !


----------



## jackpote (11 Août 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Franchement les gens remarquent plus que j'utilise la montre que mon tel. Le téléphone c'est totalement passé dans les mœurs, les gens ne le calculent pas. La montre en revanche ça saute aux yeux.



D'où un "always on" de l'heure pour éviter des faire un geste qui n'est pas discret (ou polis) dans certaines situations pour voir l'heure ...


----------



## jackpote (12 Août 2016)

Voilà voilà ... 

J'ai secoué ma sacoche qui était plein de sable ... J'avais oublier que ma Watch était dans la poche du fond. 

Vol plané [emoji22]

J'arrive pas à trouver les prix en euro pour une réparation d'écran ou carrément un changement de watch.


----------



## Fabeme (12 Août 2016)

Ouch...
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/watch/repair/service/pricing


----------



## Vanton (12 Août 2016)

Ah merde... Désolé pour toi !


----------



## fousfous (12 Août 2016)

Tu as encore de la chance que ça soit sur le coté
Et on dirait que le corps n'a rien eu lui


----------



## jackpote (12 Août 2016)

Le boîtier à un gros coup aussi [emoji26]

361€ le remplacement

Ça fait cher la connerie !!

Par contre je trouve le prix du remplacement de l'écran uniquement


----------



## Fabeme (12 Août 2016)

C'est à voir en direct avec Apple, c'est ce qu'ils appellent le remplacement de service.


----------



## jackpote (12 Août 2016)

Donc pas de prix officiel ?


----------



## jackpote (12 Août 2016)

Je viens d'appeler l'Apple Care. 
La dame m'a gentiment annoncer qu'il n'y a pas de réparation uniquement de la vitre sur Apple Watch. C'est uniquement le remplacement total du modèle facturer 361€


----------



## Fabeme (12 Août 2016)

Si t'as un Apple Store pas loin, va discuter avec un Genius...


----------



## jackpote (12 Août 2016)

Tu penses qu'il peux me proposer une autre solution ... ?


----------



## Fabeme (13 Août 2016)

A ce prix c'est à tenter, les Genius ont un peu de liberté sur les réparations, mais j'ai peur que tu en sois pour ce prix. Tout dépend si tu en as un pas loin, ou pas


----------



## jackpote (13 Août 2016)

L'apple store est à 10 minutes en scooter de chez moi ... J'y vais lundi


----------



## jackpote (17 Août 2016)

Bon ben 361€ de réparation [emoji22]


----------



## Fabeme (17 Août 2016)

Snif... elle sera toute neuve...


----------



## Vanton (18 Août 2016)

C'est presque le prix que tu l'avais payée non ?
Franchement à quelques jours de la présentation de la nouvelle, je pense que tu devrais tempérer la réparation.


----------



## jackpote (18 Août 2016)

Oui je l'avais payer 400€. 
J'me suis poser la question aussi de la faire réparer au pas. Mais dans l'état elle n'était pas vendable. Alors c'était aussi 400€ de perdu. 

Je pense que pour la prochaine je prendrais l'Apple Care +


----------



## davidsto (7 Octobre 2017)

Déterrage du topic !

Après quelques mois/années d'utilisation, que pouvez-vous dire concernant l'évolution de ce boîtier acier inox noir sidéral (résistance aux rayures ?) ?

Pas de polissage possible contrairement à celle en acier inox ?


----------



## Mcbm (7 Octobre 2017)

J’ai une série 2 depuis pratiquement 1 an et aucune rayures sur le boîtier ou sur l’écran. Elle est comme neuve, par contre si il y avait eu des rayures, je n’aurais pas essayer de la polir. C’est le genre de truc qui pourrait faire plus de dégâts que de bien. 

Autant sur mon Apple Watch série 0 en inox je l’ai fais et a chaque foie elle revient comme neuve autant sur la série 2 noir sidérale, je ne m’y risquerais pas. De toute manière elle n’en a pas besoin, le traitement DLC est suffisamment résistant pour qu’elle ne se griffe pas. 
Bien entendu, il faut quand même faire un minimum attention, je ne pense pas qu’elle résisterait à un frottement contre du béton ou une autre surface dure et granuleuse 

La voilà après pratiquement 1 an passée à mon poignet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Série 0 et série 2. Toutes les 2 en parfait état.


----------



## fousfous (7 Octobre 2017)

Ah si seulement mon iPhone noir de Jais avait eu ce traitement!


----------



## Mcbm (7 Octobre 2017)

Je suis bien d’accord avec toi. A la sortie du 7, j’avais pris un noir de jais, il était magnifique mais seulement pendant une semaine après c’est une autre histoire. Je ne l’ai pas gardé, je l’avais fais échanger contre un noir mate qui au bout d’un an était encore comme neuf et sans aucune protection.


----------



## fousfous (7 Octobre 2017)

Malheureusement le miens sans avoir de rayures il y a la peinture qui part par écailles, c'est vraiment dommage. Mon 5S qui était réputé comme ultra fragile avait fini comme neuf par contre, j'ai eu un espoir et voila le résultat.
Apple devrait généraliser ce procédé sur les autres appareils, peut-etre l'année prochaine pour la bande en acier des iPhone.


----------



## Mcbm (7 Octobre 2017)

Oui ce serait une bonne idée mais voit le prix de l’iPhone si ils utilisent ce procédé, a l’allure où ils sont partis, on va dire 1630€ le 64gb avec traitement DLC et 1730€ pour 256gb. 

Mais c’est vrai que ce serait pas mal si ils s’en servaient pour les iPhones à condition de garder un prix correct.


----------



## Michael003 (7 Octobre 2017)

C'est vrais qu'elles sont comme neuves tes deux AW, vraiment magnifiques sur la photo


----------



## Vanton (8 Octobre 2017)

De toute façon les iPhone 2017 ne sont pas noirs mais gris foncé. Du coup l’intérêt du traitement DLC est plus limité aujourd’hui. 
Mais si Apple revenait au noir, pourquoi pas


----------



## davidsto (8 Octobre 2017)

Mcbm a dit:


> J’ai une série 2 depuis pratiquement 1 an et aucune rayures sur le boîtier ou sur l’écran. Elle est comme neuve, par contre si il y avait eu des rayures, je n’aurais pas essayer de la polir. C’est le genre de truc qui pourrait faire plus de dégâts que de bien.
> 
> Autant sur mon Apple Watch série 0 en inox je l’ai fais et a chaque foie elle revient comme neuve autant sur la série 2 noir sidérale, je ne m’y risquerais pas. De toute manière elle n’en a pas besoin, le traitement DLC est suffisamment résistant pour qu’elle ne se griffe pas.
> Bien entendu, il faut quand même faire un minimum attention, je ne pense pas qu’elle résisterait à un frottement contre du béton ou une autre surface dure et granuleuse.



Effectivement, plutôt rassurant de voir que cette AW en acier noir sidéral ne bouge pas trop dans le temps...


----------



## Mcbm (8 Octobre 2017)

davidsto a dit:


> Effectivement, plutôt rassurant de voir que cette AW en acier noir sidéral ne bouge pas trop dans le temps...



C’est pas qu’elle ne bouge pas trop mais plutôt qu’elle ne bouge pas du tout.


----------



## fousfous (8 Octobre 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> De toute façon les iPhone 2017 ne sont pas noirs mais gris foncé. Du coup l’intérêt du traitement DLC est plus limité aujourd’hui.
> Mais si Apple revenait au noir, pourquoi pas


L'iPhone X est noir


----------



## Mcbm (8 Octobre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> L'iPhone X est noir



Il ne sera pas noir mais gris sidéral comme les iPhones 8/8 Plus.


----------

